# Football (Soccer) Thread: FIFA World Cup 2022 – ARGENTINA REIGNS SUPREME!



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Fixtures are out!

Opening weekend:

*Fri 2019-08-09*
Liverpool v Norwich

*Sat 2019-08-10*
West Ham v Man City
Bournemouth v Sheffield Utd
Burnley v Southampton
Crystal Palace v Everton
Leicester v Wolves
Watford v Brighton
Tottenham v Aston Villa

*Sun 2019-08-11*
Newcastle v Arsenal
Man Utd v Chelsea


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20*

@Andre ;

:klopp6


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...ens-up-16480382.amp?__twitter_impression=true



> *Liverpool's Sadio Mane opens up on fleeing home and playing in boots he repaired with wire*
> 
> The Reds attacker has given a very honest account of his time growing up and ambition to become a footballer
> 
> ...


Our Sadio. :crylol

Now he's a Golden Boot winner and Champion of Europe.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Newcastle are a shambles of a club. The sooner Mike Ashley goes the better.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Good luck :rafa

:jose been linked :lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Roy Keane has been linked too. :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Cudicini's new role at Chelsea is....

'loan player technical coach'

kay


----------



## bobmgee (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Any kind of fantasy leagues floating about here?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/2399362-premier-league-fantasy-football-wf69.html

Post in that thread and I will PM you da code, brother


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



Brock said:


> Cudicini's new role at Chelsea is....
> 
> 'loan player technical coach'
> 
> kay


We hired Shola Ameobi a few weeks ago as a "loan co-ordinator" or something. Seems like some sorta shenanigans is afoot :lenny2

Probably a money laundering/tax evasion scam of some kind, likely inspired by the Spanish tax dodging brigade :messi2

Inb4 Barca do a comunicado oficial: "Carles Puyol announco es loano playero moneyo managero"


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Theyve also announced Claude Makelele as a 'technical mentor'

:heyman5


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Does anyone know any legit tipping websites? Trying to form a comp at work.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

is CGS running a prediction contest again this season? :hmm:


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> is CGS running a prediction contest again this season? :hmm:


Hello renegade I agree the 1st game of season tomorrow Friday (UK time )liverpool vs Norwich city.

I rember last season the ponits table and the weeks scores were alway a bit late sometimes .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



farhanc said:


> Hello renegade I agree the 1st game of season tomorrow Friday (UK time )liverpool vs Norwich city.
> 
> I rember last season the ponits table and the weeks scores were alway a bit late sometimes .
> 
> ...


hello Farhan, as I hope you've noticed he has indeed started a new thread for this season's prediction contest

Yours

Renegade


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Because I need to be able to look back and laugh at myself:

1. City
-------
2. Liverpool
-------
3. Spurs
-------
4. Arsenal
-------
5. Leicester
6. United
7. Chelsea
8. Everton
-------
9. Wolves
10. West Ham
-------
11. Watford
12. Southampton
13. Bournemouth
-------
14. Burnley
15. Villa
-------
16. Palace
17. Norwich
18. Newcastle
-------
19. Brighton
20. Sheffield


(The dashed lines represent gaps of 5-10 points)

POTY: Sterling
Golden Boot: Kane
Best new signing: Haller
Worst new signing: Tyrone Mings (20 fucking million :done)

I hope I'm proven wrong on Chelsea but I'm predicting a wildly up and down season with a stronger finish. Fully okay if I'm overrating Leicester to fuck but I'm looking forward to watching them and I want them to do well (right up until they start looking like finishing above us :side. Whatever happens I'm expecting the race for Europa spots to be :banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



farhanc said:


> Hello renegade I agree the 1st game of season tomorrow Friday (UK time )liverpool vs Norwich city.
> 
> *I rember last season the ponits table and the weeks scores were alway a bit late sometimes .*
> 
> ...


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Hello as one of big fears as an Everton Fan that not players leaving bit something much bigger than even a change in manager is *Marcel Brands* leaving for a club with bigger money and then the recruitment of players could be back to be different level than the current high standard.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

barring any horrific long term Alisson injury Liverpool will go toe to toe with City again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Always good to win the opening match :klopp2

We did look a bit too open for my liking at times and better teams will punish us for that. But happy with the opening win.

I just hope Alisson's ok :klopp


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

We byke :salah


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Norwich scoring fpalm

Nearly got the correct score.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

and we back :salah

Didn't look our sharpest despite the four goals but still a solid, vintage Liverpool performance. Firmino should've had a goal, Salah should've had at least another. Oh well, it'll come.  Really happy with Origi's contributions today. He's going to need to keep that up since we didn't sign anyone to rotate with the front 3. 

Praying for Alisson. He's definitely out of the Super Cup which is unfortunate.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

A day late but fuck it.

1. City
2. Liverpool
3. Spurs
4. Arsenal
5. Chelsea
6. Everton
7. United
8. Leicester
9. Watford
10. West Ham
11. Wolves
12. Bournemouth
13. Burnley
14. Southampton
15. Crystal Palace
16. Aston Villa
17. Sheffield United
18. Newcastle 
19. Brighton
20. Norwich

POTY: Kevin De Bruyne
Golden Boot: Sergio Aguero
Best new signing: Tom Heaton
Worst new signing: Christian Pulisic


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> A day late but fuck it.
> 
> 1. City
> 2. Liverpool
> ...


Everton above United? Watford above Wolves? Pretty bold.

1. City
2. Spurs
3. Liverpool
4. Arsenal
5. United
6. Chelsea
7. Wolves
8. Everton
9. Leicester
10. West Ham
11. Villa
12. Bournemouth
13. Watford
14. Palace
15. Southampton
16. Norwich
17. Burnley
18. Newcastle
19. Brighton
20. Sheff Utd

POTY: Sterling
Golden Boot: Kane
Best new signing: Ndombele
Worst new signing: Joelinton


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

I'm gonna be boring and stick with the same top 6.

Really hard to split 4th/5th and I think any 3 of that bottom 5 could go down.

1. Man City
2. Liverpool
3. Spurs
4. Chelsea
5. Arsenal
6. Man Utd
7. Leicester
8. Everton
9. Wolves
10. West Ham
11. Watford
12. Southampton
13. Aston Villa
14. Bournemouth
15. Crystal Palace
16. Newcastle 
17. Sheffield United
18. Burnley
19. Norwich
20. Brighton

POTY: Kevin De Bruyne
Golden Boot: Sergio Aguero
Best new signing: Giovani Lo Celso
Worst new signing: David Luiz

I had a hard time putting GLC ahead of Rodri for best signing, as I think Rodri could well have better immediate impact, but long term Lo Celso is the real deal.

The other signing I can see bombing is Newcastle's record-fee striker, because it would be classic Ashley.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Will give this a try...

1) Man City - Expect the same as last season, plus they've strengthened their squad.
2) Liverpool - Can see them finishing 2nd again, don't think they'll get as close to Man City as they did last season though.
3) Spurs - They have a much stronger midfield this season, wouldn't be surprised if they push hard for second.
4) Arsenal - Had a good window, their front three will be frightening, still not sure on their defence though.
5) Man Utd - Of course their defence looks better, their forward players need to start doing the business though.
6) Wolves - A lot will depend on their journey in the Europa League, the quality is there though so I can see them challenging the top six.
7) Leicester - A lot of pressure on Soyuncu or Benkovic to fill Maguire's role, their performances could depend on our league position.
8) Chelsea - A transfer ban and Hazard is gone, a lot of players have to step up to the plate, a similar season to 15/16 may await.
9) Everton - Spent fairly big again; however there's a lot of pressure on Kean to deliver, while Gueye could be a big miss.
10) West Ham - Like Everton there's a lot of pressure on Haller to deliver, plus many of their players need to become more consistent.
11) Watford - Very good team from midfield to attack, their defence will probably let them down though.
12) Southampton - I expect a decent improvement from Southampton, with Ings and Adams they have the firepower to do well.
13) Bournemouth - They'll probably ship plenty of goals again but they've kept hold of their big players, mid table for them.
14) Aston Villa - They've done a Fulham :lol the quality is there though, looking forward to seeing how McGinn and Grealish do.
15) Burnley - They'll bore us all to tears but they have enough quality to just stay up.
16) Brighton - A change of manager was needed, Trossard and Maupey on paper are decent signings, I expect them to just stay up.
17) Crystal Palace - A lot will depend on whether Zaha can be bothered or not.
18) Norwich - If last night is anything to go by they'll be exciting to watch, their defence though looks poor and they have a lot of inexperience.
19) Newcastle - Bruce has been backed but with Bruce in charge things could get messy, Newcastle fans are great but sorry, relegation.
20) Sheff Utd - If they stay up with that squad then Wilder is the best manager in the World.

POTY - Salah
Golden Boot - Kane
Best Signing - Tielemans
Worst Signing - One of Kean, Haller or Joelinton.

The fight for the top six is going to be extremely interesting.
From about 13th to 20th could literally be anything imo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Kyle Walker is the most underrated player in the league. Probably the best athlete to ever play in the PL.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Is this the day the beautiful game dies :lol

VAR is going to piss a lot of people off this season.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

City are unreal.

Champions by at least 25 points this season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

You love to see it..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160254654082691072
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

He clumsily lost the ball just outside his box for the winning goal as well.

20th best player in the PL btw http://talksport.com/football/573156/premier-league-power-rankings-aston-villa-jack-grealish/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

The way Kane scored his second - so effortlessly...


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Predictions.

1. Man City- They are too strong and ruthless to drop enough points for anyone to catch them.
2. Liverpool- They will have a good season, but nowhere near what they did last term
3. Spurs- They will push for 2nd this year i feel as they have signed well.
4. Arsenal- Some good signings and an elite attack will guide them to 4th
5. Chelsea- I think Chelsea will be better than people expect
6. Man United- I feel it could be a rough year for them this season
7. Leicester- Despite the loss of Maguire they still have one of the best teams outside the top 6
8. Wolves- Will drop off slightly because of Europe
9. Everton- I do not see them finding the consistency to challenge the top six
10. West Ham- Defence will let them down this season i feel despite some good signings
11. Watford- This is where things get difficult. I have gone for Watford to finish 11th but not confidently
12. Bournemouth- Once again they will be let down defensively
13. Southampton- I think they will find their feet under Ralph and have a solid season
14. Burnley- They will shithouse their way to safety at home
15. Aston Villa- I think they will do the best of the promoted sides
16. Brighton- I think they could easily flop under Potter, but we will see how they adapt to the style change
17. Crystal Palace- I think it could be a tough year for them
18. Norwich- I think they will compete well, but will lose too many matches they could get something out of
19. Newcastle- Under Benitez they would stay up. Under Bruce i think they are heading for the drop
20. Sheffield United- Not strong enough to stay up imo

POTY- De Bruyne
Golden Boot- Kane (if he stays fit)
Best signing- Ndombele or Lo Celso
Worst signing- Joelinton (though i do believe he will be hampered by a shit team around him)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

I like how everyone keeps saying we won't be able to keep up with City this season even though we have probably earned only a handful of points fewer than them in the league going all the way back to the 4-1 debacle at Spurs in the 17/18 season (haven't fact checked this but I would say I'm close)


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

1. Manchester City
2. Liverpool
3. Tottenham
4. Arsenal
5. Chelsea
6. Wolves
7. Manchester United
8. Everton
9. Leicester
10. West Ham
11. Watford
12. Bournemouth
13. Crystal Palace 
14. Aston Villa
15. Newcastle
16. Southampton
17. Burnley
18. Brighton
19. Sheffield United
20. Norwich

POTY: Sterling
Golden Boot: Kane
Best new signing: Ndombele
Worst new signing: Kovacic


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



DA said:


> I like how everyone keeps saying we won't be able to keep up with City this season even though we have probably earned only a handful of points fewer than them in the league going all the way back to the 4-1 debacle at Spurs in the 17/18 season (haven't fact checked this but I would say I'm close)


The issue is, can you replicate last season's form? I just doubt you can. Meanwhile i think City will still hit 90+ points because his sides rarely slip up against lower half opposition.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



Michael Myers said:


> The issue is, can you replicate last season's form? I just doubt you can. Meanwhile i think City will still hit 90+ points because his sides rarely slip up against lower half opposition.


What I'm saying is that we have been pretty much near City's form (I think) since like November 2017 so yes

Ok so it was more than a handful :side:

But since Week 9 (October) of 2017 until right now, Liverpool have gathered 14pts fewer than City over than entire span

And we're only getting better as a team :banderas


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Watching the Burnley vs Southampton game and I didn't realise how fucking lethal Ashley Barnes is at finishing. If he were in a team like Everton he'd probably score 15-20.

Barnes > Kane this season tbh


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Can´t wait for United fans to complain all season about game-raising and luck, when they are far and away been the luckiest of the top 6 every year. And more of the same this season it seems. Played off the pitch, get penalty on clumsy challenge, take the lead.:crying:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

VAR is great 

Boring game though, both teams hardly created anything.

A clean sheet with Soyuncu partnering Evans was a huge positive, going forward though we were piss poor.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160555211603238913


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Taxi for Frank. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Chelsea deserved that for holding poor Kurt Zouma against his wishes like a prisoner :no:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



DA said:


> I like how everyone keeps saying we won't be able to keep up with City this season even though we have probably earned only a handful of points fewer than them in the league going all the way back to the 4-1 debacle at Spurs in the 17/18 season (haven't fact checked this but I would say I'm close)


Fuck off.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Fuck off.


no u


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Hello after watching Everton highlights on Match of the Day I noticed that team had more possession 64.8% and more shots etc. However the problems. Are only teething problems as it will take time for the new signings to bed in ad get up to speed . Some of the other teams who had a settled forward line adding players to enhance the other areas of the squad .

I hope that the once the new players are playing I think that Everton will be much better .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Worst new signing: David Luiz


He's cheap and doesn't really have any expectations other than being better than Mustafi. I'd say it's hard for him to fit that.



Irish Jet said:


> A day late but fuck it.
> 
> 1. City
> 2. Liverpool
> ...


Didn't you say United would do well to finish top 8 the day before you posted this?


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

I was surprised by the 4-0 scoreline in the Man Utd and Chelsea game, I didn't see that coming at all especially after I called out United's lack of goals with Lukaku's recent departure!

Granted they did play a poor Chelsea side and with it being Lampard's first Premier League game there was a defintite lack of experience there for all to see. Also after losing Hazard and being given a transfer ban it was always going to be tough for them regardless of the manager that was given the job. I do hope things improve for Lampard because I like him, he seems like a decent bloke but I fear he may be out of his depth eventhough this one game should not be a measure of the season to come. 

Manchester United on the other hand with the 3 points and a clean sheet is a great result but it definitely flattered them. Maguire and Bissaka played well but it's far too early to judge them and this team. I just can't see this squad challenging for the Premier League and winning any of the cups will not be easy either. Ole is another one out of his depth and again like Lampard, I hope he does well but it's not going to be an easy ride.

The true test will be the likes of City, Liverpool, Tottenham and even Arsenal. Those first three are sure things to be in the top four this year but I have good feelings regarding Arsenal this season as well, I think they're going to be a handful and finish very near the top of the table.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



Rugrat said:


> He's cheap and doesn't really have any expectations other than being better than Mustafi. I'd say it's hard for him to fit that.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say United would do well to finish top 8 the day before you posted this?


Yes. We will do well.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

I'll take 4-0 all day long the youngest team in the league I was surprised ain't gonna lie long may we keep this up but it's a long season , gutted for my toon army mates up here in geordiesville fcking Shelley played ok Bruce switched the team round the idiot .

Happy in one sense but not in the other .

Peace .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Will people not argue in this section take it to rants , 

Peace .


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



DA said:


> I like how everyone keeps saying we won't be able to keep up with City this season even though we have probably earned only a handful of points fewer than them in the league going all the way back to the 4-1 debacle at Spurs in the 17/18 season (haven't fact checked this but I would say I'm close)


You'd be 13 points behind from Oct 17 Spurs Game to today.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Which is remarkable given how much money City have spent to build their squad.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



ElTerrible said:


> Can´t wait for United fans to complain all season about game-raising and luck, when they are far and away been the luckiest of the top 6 every year. And more of the same this season it seems. Played off the pitch, get penalty on clumsy challenge, take the lead.:crying:


:lol

SALTYBOI

have you seen a Liverpool game the past two seasons? they have been the definition of luck fella, not Utd who finished 6th



Carter84 said:


> Will people not argue in this section take it to rants ,
> 
> Peace .


SSSSHHHHHH

great result, Chelsea played quite well in the first half but second half was Utd's all the way. depth later in the season is going to be a huge test for this squad though


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> :lol
> 
> SALTYBOI
> 
> ...


Your right dude i wasn't not expecting that score :smile2:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Just realized Norwich did what Barca couldn't


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> :lol
> 
> SALTYBOI
> 
> have you seen a Liverpool game the past two seasons? they have been the definition of luck fella, not Utd who finished 6th


Q.e.d. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162303314983358465
Lord give me strength

Is this tweet even showing? Fuck tweets


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

It is now :klopp

I've got to :bosque and :klopp at that news.

That fan was like a bowling ball who got a strike. Madness.

We can smirk at how crazy it is, but at the end of the day even if he's a Liverpool fan, he should never have been in a position to do that. He might have just fell over and slipped, but he could have been anybody with anything running over there.

Calm down folks. Celebrate and be happy without risking shit.

Step up Mr.Lonerghan.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*

Be some laugh when Klopp himself has to play in goals next week and Xhaka is still thumping 40 yarders onto the M62. Makes me fuckin ill, so it does. Bed.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Grealish has now lost 20 premier league games on the bounce :homer2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

*Celta Vigo 1 Real Madrid 3*

A sound result from Los Blancos today and a good start to our La Liga campaign especially considering Barca's defeat at San Mamés yesterday! Also Hazard has still to come back into the side so a good start so far especially since this was probably not our strongest lineup.

A good performance from the man making all the headlines for the wrong reasons in Bale. He provided a good assist to big Benz which was tucked away nicely and he was very active especially in the first half. A good 3rd from Vasquez after some nice build up play and passing in and around the box but let's talk about that 2nd from Toni Kroos! 

Look out!!!!!

What a howitzer, what a thunderbolt, what a rocket, what a strike!!!!! Right peg right into the top left hard corner from all of 40 yards out, poor Blanco stood no chance! 

An early goal of the season contender without a doubt!

The only negative from the game was the harsh red card on Luka. It was never a red card and he was so unlucky but it shouldn't make all that much of a difference going forward especially if Hazard comes into the side next week.

Next up Valladolid at fortress Bernabeu, bring it on!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mane is da best player in da league

LMAO at City. If you don't want VAR disallowing yer gols, then stop scoring gols by nefarious means

Handball all day long and without it, da ball wouldn't have deflected into Jesus' path


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

r055co said:


> The only negative from the game was the harsh red card on Luka. It was never a red card and he was so unlucky but it shouldn't make all that much of a difference going forward especially if Hazard comes into the side next week.


He went studs up on the back of the achilles. http://streamja.com/vbEN Clumsy rather than malicious but it's a clear red, that sort of tackle can put people out for months.

Kroos' goal was ridiculous though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Mane is world class.  

Still a lot of work to do getting sharp for this side. Adrian caused the goal but Southampton had a few other good chances and dominated the first half. Salah should've had a goal and Firmino could've had more. Our midfield selection was pretty naive IMO, going with a player who's barely played a competitive match in a year and a half (Ox) alongside our weakest midfielder in Milner and Wijnaldum at DM where he is third-choice. Felt more like a midfield we'd go with in the domestic cups. I guess Klopp felt Hendo/Fabinho needed the rest after the Super Cup. Very lucky Ings didn't equalize at the end there.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Seb said:


> He went studs up on the back of the achilles. http://streamja.com/vbEN Clumsy rather than malicious but it's a clear red, that sort of tackle can put people out for months.
> 
> Kroos' goal was ridiculous though.


I just watched it again from a few different angles. 

The contact is very minimal and I think Denis Suarez makes a bit of a meal of it to be honest, that's why I think it's quite harsh because he's not physically hurt. His studs are up though and it is a bad challenge which could have been very serious and much worse than it turned out to be so I can see why the referee called it as he did eventhough it did not result in an injury.

It's clearly not malicious either as you say, just clumsy which makes it all the more unfortunate!

I also have to give praise for Courtois in this game, he was immense!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Mane has only had 2 weeks off and looked the freshest player out there today. He's just as good as Salah if not better but doesn't get the same credit for some reason. Brilliant player!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Watford have some of the weirdest fans on Twitter for such a pointless club, so it was nice watching Everton do the business against them and seeing them meltdown.

10 clean sheets in the last 13 games is also something I never expected to see from the team when they had Martinez, Koeman and BIG SAM molesting the team.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lol Pep Guardiola is a pathetic delusional overrated man-child who wears women's clothing and constantly gets to manage clubs with huge financial advantages over everyone else and gets praised for it. Meanwhile last two seasons I haven't seen him in the Champions League finals. Seen my club there tho. Managed by a real one, Jurgen Klopp. Champion of Europe. 

:klopp2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

r055co said:


> The contact is very minimal and I think Denis Suarez makes a bit of a meal of it to be honest, that's why I think it's quite harsh because he's not physically hurt. His studs are up though and it is a bad challenge which could have been very serious and much worse than it turned out to be so I can see why the referee called it as he did eventhough it did not result in an injury.
> 
> It's clearly not malicious either as you say, just clumsy which makes it all the more unfortunate!


La Liga’s new referee guidelines made a statement that all tackles to the achilles from behind are straight red starting this season as a way to try and protect players from such tackles. 

----

A surprisingly good result despite the uncertainty looming over the team and what image they would be showing in the first game. It’s too early though but the big noticeable difference to me was the overall change in attitude and seriousness from the players to face the game. I hope this can last far longer (I am not that optimistic though) as we had some lapses of good game, good pressure and passing. We never looked like losing control of the game in the second half even with one men down. The build-up around the box for the third goal reminded me a bit to the B team when we won the double. Some nice football. Our first goal came from a dubious foul by Casemiro though. 

Having said that our flaws are still there. 

Our fullbacks leave too much space behind them that Celta rarely exploded but I can imagine what more paced and organized teams could do. Varane but especially Ramos are too slow to anticipate or block. Celta were not much of treat in attack but that shacking defence stress me out. I’m intrigued to see what players or formation Zidane will use for the next game with our thin midfield. I hope Bale and Casemiro can keep this form though they were the best on the pitch.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

City: 30 shots, 10 on target
Spurs: 3 shots, 2 on target

Proper FIFA match capped off with VAR crushing City's hopes and dreams again. Love it


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Man Shittys defense looked a little suspect yesterday nice on spurs for cheering all us Utd fans up! I hope man Utd win the day come on the Red Devils!!

Peace.



CamillePunk said:


> :lol Pep Guardiola is a pathetic delusional overrated man-child who wears women's clothing and constantly gets to manage clubs with huge financial advantages over everyone else and gets praised for it. Meanwhile last two seasons I haven't seen him in the Champions League finals. Seen my club there tho. Managed by a real one, Jurgen Klopp. Champion of Europe.
> 
> :klopp2



Haha love this post!! Every word is spot on @CamillePunk!!

Peace.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Aizen said:


> La Liga’s new referee guidelines made a statement that all tackles to the achilles from behind are straight red starting this season as a way to try and protect players from such tackles.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Fair enough on the achilles challenges being cracked down upon, it can only be a good thing for the game and the players overall. Definitely a positive change!

I agree 100% with you regarding the attitude of the team, it was as if nothing had happened and the animosity and tension that's been brewing over the last year or more was totally gone. There was a feeling of optimism, cohesion and even joy in the way the team played and acted with each other. It was surprising to see but in a good way! Bale played with some intensity and even anger in his performance, I don't know if he's desperate to show Zizou that he deserves a spot in the side or if he's still genuinely pissed off?

Yes I noticed that too, Odriozola got caught out a few times and didn't track back enough to cover his space which allowed Celta in a few times. Marcelo was better than recent games though and hopefully this is an indicator of things to come this season going by last season's poor showing from him. He still needs to improve but I was quite happy with him in this game. Varane and Ramos were a bit iffy and they weren't really tested all that much. As you say, against better quality opposition they could get exposed quite easily. 

Of all the teams I fear this season, I think Atleti are going to be a handful with Felix in their ranks.

I can see a similar lineup with the front 3 staying the same and Modric being replaced by Isco in midfield. I'd like to see Militao and Mendy get a run out in place of Marcelo and Ramos, see how they get on in a home game that should on paper be a comfortable victory.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Unorthodox said:


> Mane has only had 2 weeks off and looked the freshest player out there today. He's just as good as Salah if not better but doesn't get the same credit for some reason. Brilliant player!


Agreed. When Salah didn’t have his shooting boots on last season Mane really stepped up and kept us in the title run. Brilliant player and proving to be a bargain as the years go on.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Got to agree about mane here and as much as pains me to say this I think Liverpool might just win the lge this season and they didn't lose anyone spent nothing too , good on them I say . 

Peace .


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:mane hasn't missed a beat since last season, esp the last couple of months where he scored some crucial goals that helped him top the scoring charts. Being on international duty hasn't seemed to alter his form either and he's picked up from where he's left off. Has great fitness levels too.

Just gotta hope he can stay fit during crucial times of the season as I'd say he's our key player.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Would have taken a point against Chelsea beforehand, after that second half performance though I'm gutted we didn't win.

Our pressing game was magnificent in the second half, one or two passes then we carved Chelsea right open, our decision making let us down though. Maddison was excellent but that miss and some of his decision making was atrocious, Maguire gone but Soyuncu has stepped up to the plate in the first two games, quality again today.

The potential is there with us, just need to get the right system in place and hopefully we can become more consistent.

As for Chelsea they bombarded us in the first half, second half though proved that they have a number of weaknesses.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, one of those weaknesses was playing 120mins in crazy temperatures close to midnight on Wednesday, as Leicester were tucked in bed waiting a week to play their next game...

We were fortunate to get a point today. First 20mins we were great. Next 10mins we were good. Then it was all Leicester. They should have buried us a few times in the second half.

A lot of imporvement needed. Some of it has to come down to Wednesday, but there were some players letting the team down. Azpi is trying but he has been terrible. Absolutely terrible. Reece James will have a good chance to take that spot when he's back from injury. Willian was a disgrace. Came on and looked like he wanted to be anywhere else. Loses the ball, throws his hands up in the air and doesn't try to win it back. He needs to go. Pedro just became a liability as he tired. Jorginho as well...

We need to win next Saturday. No more excuses. Not even about the performance. Just need a win.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't know any _actual_ Wolves supporters but I hope they get a good result tomorrow so we can stay at the top of the table where we belong.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Can we stop playing Jesse lingard pls. Grief he is trash. Can we play angel Gomes as the no 10 and James should never start again. He should always come of the bench. Pogba stop taken pks you suck at them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Messi, Suarez and Dembele all injured.

Fuck... Good luck Griezmann.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Even with Suarez, Griezmann and Dembele in the side they struggled against Bilbao. 

Going up against Betis will be pretty tough even with Messi, who is now reported to be in the squad for the game. It's in Barcelona so I can only see a victory for the Catalans here but I don't think it will be easy. Yes Messi can turn a game on his own but he can't carry a team all the time on his own and if Suarez and Dembele are injured then I'm struggling to think who would replace them to play alongside Griezmann and potentially Messi.

Betis have a pretty good team on paper and I hope Joaquin comes up with the goods again like he did last season to once again silence the Camp Nou!


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an *Everton Fan * am hope the season ends after Friday's nights game as when Everton beat Aston Villa away when they will be top of the table.

Their rightful place above all the other team and including that team in RED formed after a breakaway dispute between the owner Anfield and the *Everton Club *in 1982 .

Then when Arsenal win on Saturday *Everton *will still be above that Red Team.

Furthermore I hope that being top of the league will make the team gain momentum and stay at the top or latest top 4 or at worst top 6 .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Red Team.

Ah the Pro Evo days :klopp6


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

lmao Everton fans thinking they're a top 6 club

also amen WOLVES :mark:

top of the table, gonna win the league


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Brock The Big Magnificent Bastard said:


> Red Team.
> 
> Ah the Pro Evo days :klopp6


Merseyside Red.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Joel said:


> Merseyside Red.


Spending more hours a day editing than living :klopp6


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ian Holloway blaming the Euros for the new handball rule even tho the group who brought it in has 5 members: FIFA, England, Wales, Scotland and N. Ireland

:kappa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Brock The Big Magnificent Bastard said:


> Spending more hours a day editing than living :klopp6


Yeah, but when you finally make the right kits and badge of that obscure team that you will end up never using :banderas

Master League though :banderas :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Joel said:


> Yeah, but when you finally make the right kits and badge of that obscure team that you will end up never using :banderas
> 
> Master League though :banderas :banderas


I had the good 'ol PES Editor on the PC so I could import proper badges and sponsors lol on the PS2 for PES 5 and 6.

ML was insanely addictive just by designing your own kits.

Nurturing those nobody players like Jimenez and Castillo into starz!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Messi likely to return for the Betis game, likely off the bench.

Perez, Griezmann and Rafinha will likely be the front three.

We looked awful and created nothing against Athletic, Griezmann will need to be more involved. Barely saw him last game.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Somebody needs to resurrect HESKEYFORUM before this place goes down the shitter :darkheskey :darkbarry :bigirimana


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Ace said:


> Messi likely to return for the Betis game, likely off the bench.
> 
> Perez, Griezmann and Rafinha will likely be the front three.
> 
> We looked awful and created nothing against Athletic, Griezmann will need to be more involved. Barely saw him last game.


Ooft that’s a pretty big ask of Griezmann to play in a 3 with those two. I’ve not seen much of them but I’m not overly convinced.

It’s time for him to step up to the plate I suppose and prove that the €120 million was all worth it!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

r055co said:


> Ooft that’s a pretty big ask of Griezmann to play in a 3 with those two. I’ve not seen much of them but I’m not overly convinced.
> 
> It’s time for him to step up to the plate I suppose and prove that the €120 million was all worth it!
> 
> I reckon it’ll be a draw until Messi comes off the bench to score the winner, it’s happened so many times now and very well could happen again...


 I hope Griezmann doesn't end up another Coutinho- a quality player who doesn't fit here..

So far we've had one big money bust, it's still early on Griezmann and Dembele (probably his last season here to prove himself, if he doesn't make a jump this year I can see him being sold). But man if those 2 don't deliver that could be a our 3 100m+ purchases turning out to be massive busts.

Griezmann was brought in to score goals and so far he's mostly passed off opportunities and lost possession in the process inside the box.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

DA said:


> Ian Holloway blaming the Euros for the new handball rule even tho the group who brought it in has 5 members: FIFA, England, Wales, Scotland and N. Ireland
> 
> :kappa


Hard Brexit Holloway :lenny2

My hero. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

SunDELLand

(Potentially)


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Fernando (El Niño) Torres officially announced his retirement today.

One of my favourite and also most feared strikers during his prime (Liverpool years). He tore poor old Fabio Cannavaro a new one when we were spanked by Liverpool during the 2008-2009 Champion's League last 16 match at Anfield, I'll never forget that game! 

And who remembers that goal vs Blackburn Rovers at Anfield? : O

Obviously his spells at Chelsea, AC Milan were not all that special aside from THAT goal vs Barcelona at The Camp Nou which knocked Barca out in 2012, another game I'll never forget but for very different reasons! : )

His latter spells at Atleti were fine but he was no longer quite the player he was during his early career in The Premier League thus resulting in a move to Japan where he hung up his boots for the last time today.

Of course his most memorable achievement was being part of that incredible Spain side from 2008-2012 that won two European Championships and of course The World Cup in South Africa!

https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/49446602



Muchas gracias El Niño!!!!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Imagine giving de gea the money he wants.

Imagine..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Losing to Crystal Palace is unacceptable.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

As a manutd this freaking sucks. This team is pathetic for real. My fellow united fans what do u think the issue is? To me first off that clown lingard should never put on the shirt again.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I agree


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Harvey Barnes with a fucking thunderbolt today, what a strike, well worth a look on MOTD.

Southgate was at the game today probably to watch Maddison, hopefully he took a good look at Hamza Choudhury too, he should be in the England squad after today's performance, MOTM by a mile.

Into the Champions League places for the time being


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> As a manutd this freaking sucks. This team is pathetic for real. My fellow united fans what do u think the issue is? To me first off that clown lingard should never put on the shirt again.


The on field product reflecting what's happened off the field. No point even talking individual players.

Any United fan who wasn't braced for a nightmare season is delusional. The club is rotten to the core.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> The on field product reflecting what's happened off the field. No point even talking individual players.
> 
> Any United fan who wasn't braced for a nightmare season is delusional. The club is rotten to the core.


To be completely honest, and I say this purely as a neutral. I think you and Chelsea could finish midtable this season. Nicky Butt will be in charge of your final games of the season. I called this in like June or something and sticking with it. 



Alright_Mate said:


> Harvey Barnes with a fucking thunderbolt today, what a strike, well worth a look on MOTD.
> 
> Southgate was at the game today probably to watch Maddison, hopefully he took a good look at Hamza Choudhury too, he should be in the England squad after today's performance, MOTM by a mile.
> 
> Into the Champions League places for the time being


I think you'll break top 6 this season above United and Chelsea. You were the better side at Stamford Bridge for large periods last week, should have won.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Arsenal flattered by that scoreline, they got completely played off the pitch and only got into the game at the end when we'd subbed off Gini and Firmino for dross like Milner and Lallana. :lol God we need depth so badly. Could've easily been 5-0.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:salah ooooooohhhh that was nice

Pepe looked to be a threat in the first half but that was p.quickly nullified and although Arsenal had a couple of opportunities, we always looked too dangerous in attack. We played some super stuff at times with our quick passes and Salah's goal was just sublime.

Still disappointed to concede one, tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> Arsenal flattered by that scoreline, they got completely played off the pitch and only got into the game at the end when we'd subbed off Gini and Firmino for dross like Milner and Lallana. :lol God we need depth so badly. Could've easily been 5-0.


?

They should have took the lead with Pepe when he was one on one with Adrian, but shot straight at him. Also had that Auba chance near the start where Adrian came rushing out like a clown, but the chip was just wide.

No doubt Liverpool were the better team and rightful winners, but I disagree Arsenal were played off the park. They had their chances way before the substitution/end.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan . I watched the Aston Villa Everton game on TV yesterday.

I noticed that Everton were more in control than Aston Villa having roughly 2/3 of possession and with Everton having 6 corners compared to Aston Villa's 0. Furthermore Everton had more shots on goal however on 1 on target compared to 3 on target for Aston Villa.

Despite Everton have a superior squad compared to Aston Villa , most of the new players are not premier league ready/match fit.

There is a lot to be said about getting players in the early part of the transfer window.
So you don't have behind closed door friendly to get the players fit and they hit ground running in the 1st game.

This is why I think Everton did not go top yesterday .

Also I think at Dominic Calvert-Lewin will have to step up and get in to double figures as an Everton player. I understand he is still young and potentially could be 149/200 on FMdataba .

Whilst Moise Kean is potentially 150 -180 /200 on FMdataba . Which means he could be a top striker for Everton , however as he was a transfer towards the end of the window he needs as I stated above time to get match fit.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Joel said:


> ?
> 
> They should have took the lead with Pepe when he was one on one with Adrian, but shot straight at him. Also had that Auba chance near the start where Adrian came rushing out like a clown, but the chip was just wide.
> 
> No doubt Liverpool were the better team and rightful winners, but I disagree Arsenal were played off the park. They had their chances way before the substitution/end.


A couple chances, that's cute.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> As a manutd this freaking sucks. This team is pathetic for real. My fellow united fans what do u think the issue is? To me first off that clown lingard should never put on the shirt again.


IrishJet has summed it up perfectly and I'm honestly in the same mindset as him, I have no optimism or faith in United for this season (as indicated in my post a few weeks back). Why? Well, it's the same clueless board, the same clueless man behind the footballing transfers in Ed Woodward, the same bottlejob players that lost 4-0 away to Everton, who were supposed to be moved on but no, the deadwood remains, the same bland football on the pitch with the only difference being the players run more and look fitter.

It's basically a carbon copy of the same team from last season but worse with no depth, no creativity and no clinical 20+ goal a season striker in the team. Add on top of that we have players in the team who are either mentally fragile, bang average or think they are better than what they actually are. They haven't seemed to learn their lessons from the past few years and continue to let the fans down. All of these bullshit interviews they give to the media of _"righting the wrongs of last season"_ is just all talk and then they don't deliver it on the pitch as evidenced by yesterday's embarrassing performance. A lot of these players will continue to let us down (and have done the past few years) and changes need to be made on the field first and foremost. Give some of the youth and more talented players like Greenwood and Gomes a chance.

The only difference from last season in comparison to this season is last year it was all doom and gloom under Mr. Negativity, Mourinho who gave up before the season started. This season, Ole has tried to implement some positivity around the club despite another awful transfer window (which honestly felt like deja vu), which did work for a period of time but as soon as that first bad result came and if it was from a poor performance on the pitch, the fans are going to start getting toxic. We've been poorly run for years now and fans want to see a change and a positive direction for the club but it still feels like it isn't heading that way and that we as a club, are on a steep decline.

I fear for Ole, I really do. I think if the players heads continue to drop and they collapse under pressure as they always do then he will be gone by Christmas and then the 5th rebuild starts again. I hope I'm wrong I really do but I think the inevitable will happen (this isn't due to us losing our first match of the season by the way, the signs have been there for a long while) especially as I don't trust this board and these set of players.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Today it's been announced that there is no deal for Bolton after all. Administrator has confirmed that there's no life after the Football League for them, and the club will be shut down starting Wednesday unless radical change occurs.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Class goal this 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166086559361327104
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello having just watched the league cup game Lincoln City vs Everton .

I noticed that Everton once their new players bed in and get match fit , they team could do go for the top 6 .

As stated in my previous post there is a lot to be said in getting player in the early part of the window so you they can hit guide running .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not even mad. This is our level now.

At least James looks legit. Much better on the left. He'll not maintain that goal-scoring but showing much better stuff in the final third than I expected. The signings look our best players - Unsurprising given what this team was doing in May.

We went into this season relying on Rashford stepping up and if anything he's regressing. Terrible at everything and doesn't even play to his strengths. At least we didn't get more free kicks for him to waste. Clearly a guy who thinks he's already made. Him and goofball buddy Lingard don't belong at United, terrible characters.

No creativity. No goalscorers. Does not for a good season make. Lukaku got a ton of shit and rightly so but if he's playing he probably get two or three goals. We're desperately short.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm pissed after a false fucking start of beating Chelsea we will be lucky if we're in the Europa lge my heads done in with this shit , it's not oles fault he shouldn't have been gave such a task , I wanted potechino from spurs hes top drawer , worked wonders with no budget , oh well at least Daniel James looks the real deal , damn lukaku is doing the biz at inter . Jesse lingard is not Utd caliber we need another attacker , Harry Kane ? I'd take him all day long . It's going to be a another dissatisfied season but maybe the f.a cup lol for a team who has won twenty lge titles where playing with fear and at one time it was a fortress old trafford . God I miss Fergie , Roy Keane should of been brought in aswell no disrespect to Carrick class player but what's he actually doing with the first team , fuck all , we need a billionaire to buy out the glaziers there like a richer version of fat prick Ashley at the toon draining the lifeblood like vampires and making fcking toons of dough , my heads battered supporting this team . Thank fuck I'm a Geordie supporting man Utd fan who also happens to be a catholic supporting Glasgow Rangers too . Stevie G is doing a sweet job , the old firm are head to head but Celtic have better goal difference .

Joint time .


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Easy win away to Burnley, didn't think I'd be saying that earlier since they're a tricky opponent for us generally.

Back line and Fabinho were all superb. Firmino and Mane clinical. Salah was extremely selfish today and it was disheartening to see. He's so good at making something out of nothing but he needs to pick his head up and stop trying to do it all himself. I think he puts way too much pressure on himself. Could've been 4-0 if he had just passed to a wide open Sadio. No wonder he was fuming. And the commentators trying to paint Sadio as some kind of problem child can fuck right off. He was justified in being upset and is one of the nicest and team-oriented guys there is.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6 Record breakers.

Was expecting a tricky game as Burnley are annoying esp at home. But apart from Wood's early chance, we were in control throughout and it's a super win that we might have struggled to get in previous years. Nice to keep a clean sheet to boot.

I also understand Mane's apparent frustration at Salah not passing for that chance. I said the same thing when watching live "pass....PASS". But they'll be ok. Its a tight knit team and klopp will soon sort it.

Fabinho was excellent today, too.

Fucking international break now so hope everyone comes back ok.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

https://streamja.com/v7mb

All the Serie A fans who think this guy is as good as van Dijk :bosque

Was at the London Stadium today and saw Felipe Anderson absolutely destroy Norwich. Some player, one of the best outside the top six.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Seb confirmed West Ham fan :disdrogba


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Last time I saw West Ham they beat Newcastle with Paul Kitson scoring :mj

Another terrible result for Barca yesterday. Now 1 win in 8 without Messi for Valverde. Coutinho, Dembele, Malcom and Semedo all already wasted/ruined after joining the club following fantastic seasons for their previous clubs. Now we've got the latest new signings - Frenkie de Jong playing on the wing, and Griezmann with his least touches ever in a La Liga game, against a newly promoted team.

Valverdeball.

The club has the best set of attackers in the world, and some of the best midfielders/defenders/goalkeepers in the world. Won't be a genuine threat in Europe again though this season.

Farce of a decision to not sack him. Spanish Mourinho.

Only silver linings at the moment are Rakitic finally being dropped and the 16 year old scoring.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ansu is your (Barca's) youngest scorer of all time right?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Farce of a decision to not sack him. Spanish Mourinho.


Maybe a bit harsh on Jose - Spanish Tony Pulis. 

Mourinho won two CL's and creative player's like Deco, Lampard, Sneijder, Ozil and Hazard all developed AND played brilliant under him, which doesn't sound the case here.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Meant modern day Mourinho, obviously considering his entire body of work he's one of the greatest managers of all time.

Fati is the second youngest Barca player ever, so I would assume his goal makes him the youngest scorer.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Still want Setien? Or Bobby Martinez?

ten Haag would be my first pick but he has signed another contract a few months ago


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an *Everton Fan * I watched today's game against Wolverhampton Wanderers anticipation.

Everton started well with Richarlison scored a good goal, however letting Wolverhampton Wanderers score with a few minutes a lapse in defence .
Then iwobi scored and Everton were back in lead .

Jimenez scoring was also laps defensive let in the second goal for Wolverhampton Wanderers .

Richarlison final goals gave Everton the win.

I think the Moise Kean is a work in progress it will take him time to adjust to the premier league.

The amongst the other signings Fabian Delph and Alex Iwobi coming from premier league teams means that they just need to get match fit. 

I think that Marco Silva is hoping that forwards ,wingers and number 10's to score 10-15+goals rather than have a single goal scorer who will score 20+ goals in a season. 

So I think Everton can do get close top 6 or higher and perhaps win a cup. 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mourinho in at madrid before Christmas? 

Lolzidane

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

gareth bale saving zidanes sorry ass again

fuck hate international break. hope there are no injuries.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

A bad result for us especially with Barca dropping points and Atletico doing as well as they are at the top of the table. We need to keep the pace with the front runners and to do so we really should be winning games like this! The overall performance was alright with the only exception being the defence which I thought was very sloppy even at the most basic of things.

The two goals Villarreal scored could have been easily avoided by us if only we’d cleared our lines and been a bit more organised at the back. I feel no matter who is in that back 4, we always look disjointed and likely to concede a couple of clear cut chances in most games. The goals we do concede are never from brilliant play from the opposition either but instead are just stupid mistakes from ourselves or from just not being a solid unit defensively, it’s a real issue with this team and something Zidane needs to address quickly!

Bale rescued Zidane once again and I feel this could be a running theme until Hazard comes into the side although he probably won’t change all that much if I’m totally honest! This team still feels like more of the same from last season: disjointed, broken and a group of players who lack interest and togetherness. One superstar player like Hazard will not change that I’m afraid...

The only positives I can take from this game is that it wasn’t a loss, the first goal from Bale was pretty nice to watch and Zidane gave Mendy and Jovic a start and actually tried something new for a change.

Still it’s 2 points dropped, blah!!!!!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Fun Arsenal/Tottenham match for the neutrals.  I like Spurs' squad a lot and Arsenal played some good fitba in the second half. Hoping they both finish ahead of United and Chelsea this season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Watford sack javi.

Watford have reappointed flores.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Premier Sports have got the La Liga rights.

New La Liga channel debuting in January on Sky. When it debuts on Sky, you can get the channel for £5.99 per month or £49 annually if you don't already have Premier Sports.

There will also be 1 live game a week on FreeSports.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

England have the best front 3 in the world :banderas2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

So with Pogba ruled out, it now shows even more the frailties of United's midfield and how inept the board were not to back Ole with a midfield signing or to even replace Herrera. Without Pogba we lack creativity and with Martial also still out and with Sanchez out on loan and Luaku sold with no replacement also being brought in for them, our frontline doesn't look much better either, especially with an out of form Rashford, who really needs to be on his game today. Today should be the game to use some of the youth and give Gomes and Greenwood a chance as I'd prefer to see them ahead of the more experienced players, who have let us down the past 12-18 months. That and I just want to see quick, exciting football brought back to the club, which I think the youngsters have the potential of doing (not seeing Matic take 10 touches on the ball and then executing the most basic pass).

This makes today's game against Leicester even more of a struggle now with some of the first team players missing and to be honest, it looks a little disjointed. Leicester is a good team and it will no doubt be a very tough game but hopefully the players respond after the poor start to the season. It's a big 3 points that we must secure and we can beat this Leicester team but it depends if we turn up. However, I can't lie or pretend that it does make me feel sad seeing the state of our squad and how it still needs an overhaul and more investment 6 years since Sir Alex retired.

The team I'd like to see would be:

De Gea
Wan-Bissaka Axel Maguire Young
McTominay Fred
Greenwood Gomes James
Rashford​
The team I expect:


De Gea
Wan-Bissaka Lindelof Maguire Young
McTominay Matic
Greenwood Mata James
Rashford​
I know some may not agree with Axel's inclusion but he had a good season at Villa last season and really developed (with the help of Terry's coaching) and is quick and I feel we need someone in the backline who has good recovery pace to try and handle Vardy. That and I rate Axel, he comes across composed and is a pretty good passer of the ball. Plus, I feel he needs a run of games now to really prove and establish himself in the first team squad but I honestly think he'll play his first match during the cup game. Lindelof has made a few mistakes this season but I'm sure he'll get back to the form he showed last season real soon. However, I think Ole will go with Lindelof and I honestly don't mind that as we do need to solidify a partnership at the back, which we haven't really done since LVG when he kept pairing Smalling and Blind together. I'd like to see Axel given a chance but it's probably too soon to start him in a really important match so Ole will opt for the more experienced Lindelof, which I understand. 

It's going to be tough and I can see Leicester controlling the game for large periods, like they did last season in the opening game. We need to kept it tight at the back, stop conceding stupid goals and actually create some good chances, which we need to convert. The chances created recently have been decent but we need someone that can deliver that special defence-splitting pass to create a one-on-one chance. At Southampton we mainly relied on crossing the ball, with Rashford taking up poor positions and not reading where he should be. We need to create more chances with the ball over the top, which Rashford likes or a through pass rather than rely on just crossing the ball. I think Ole may go with the counter attack football that we've been accustomed to so far this season but we'll see. Hopefully the players are up for it today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Maguire's made more mistakes than Lindelof, so why Lindelof out?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Even though Maguire has made a few mistakes (the 1st Palace goal really springs to mind with his poor covering of the situation), I think Lindelof's errors have been worse, 2 of which have been the same mistake, being beaten easily in the air. Even though I rate Lindelof and I'm glad after his poor first season, he's really established himself in the team during his 2nd season, we need someone that is good in the air, especially for our set pieces (delivery needs to be better though) which is what Maguire provides and Lindelof doesn't.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mane :salah :firmino 

that ball by bobby for salahs goal wens3 :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6

I love Origi for what he gave us last season but he ain't no :firmino and today's game showed that in abundance. Plus, Origi just isn't the same when he's on the left when he's starts and was a reason I wanted us to sign another winger in the summer.

:mane again with a goal and it was great to see him and :salah on the same scoresheet.

Very tricky game in midweek now at Napoli and then what should be an interesting game at Chelsea. Interesting week ahead.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That was fucking garbage, Rodgers got it all wrong today, big opportunity wasted.

We have just made Scott McTominay look like Paul Scholes.

Finally I hope we leave Demarai Gray back in Manchester, the lad is Salford City standard.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> England have the best front 3 in the world :banderas2


Joao Felix, Ronaldo, Bernardo Silva? Definitely a top front three


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:rusevyes


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fabinho was also a monstor today again.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Very good day  #analysis


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tottenham's first half performance :banderas
Spurs look a lot more secure with Toby and Vertoghen, Aurier playing for his spot, probably the best I've seen him play for us. 

Toby's ball for Son's 1st :done
Aurier's cross for his 2nd wens3

Norwich beating City :shockedpunk


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

been loving Pukki since the Schalke days.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you very much, Norwich :x


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

16 year old Ansu Fati starting for Barcelona for the first time against Valencia.

http://streamja.com/E4An

Scores after 2 minutes.

http://streamja.com/d305

Brilliantly assists after 6 minutes.

:banderas


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmm, not really sure what to say about today's game. We get 3 points and meeh I think it's fair the way the game played out, but it's no strong performance, it's mediocre at best. Matic just shouldn't be playing, that is one, he doesn't fit, he never did for my money's worth. I see potential and I see tendencies, also a lot of raw talent with guys like Daniel James, Wan-Bissaka, McTominay etc but other than that it just lacks a lot of solid quality. Yes we have Mata who is normally quite solid, and has skills good enough to be in premier league, but I dare say he can no longer excel and we have too many players at the moment that are past their prime or are pretty much raw talent that yes will have moments of excellence but will also make a lot of mistakes in the process of growing into a finished product. 

I think finishing in to 4 with this squad would be a MAJOR achievement, I feel sorry for Ole with the shit window he had, however, the signings he made have been pure class in my opinion so I think he has done about as well as he could, with what he got to work with. He has also clearly managed to implement these players rather quickly into the squad and how things work - they seem comfortable and confident as if they have always been there. I also want to say that there is something about the way Rashford does in penalties that I just love, sure he had a miss, but it was far from a bad penalty and it doesn't seem to have affected him.

On another subject, I am quite pleased seeing the progression of the raw talent of Odegaard starting to form as a finished product. He still has so much potential, but he is probably someone to seriously look out for in the future. I think the only thing that will slow him down is a mental breakdown, which doesn't seem likely as he's been really strong mentally since he was 15, he would need to get a big head and lose sight of things for shit to happen or get injured. Pleasure to watch him play even at this stage in his career


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

City dropping more points :drose 

Stay healthy forever Bobby Firmino or we're fucked. :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> 16 year old Ansu Fati starting for Barcelona for the first time against Valencia.
> 
> http://streamja.com/E4An
> 
> ...


Here I am getting excited about our kids and then Barca come waltzing in with a 16y/o doing shit like that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Plenty to be excited about in terms of players coming through at Chelsea though.

For example, it's taken Tammy Abraham a month to overtake Olivier Giroud's (two year) total of league goals for Chelsea.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That went well :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Said it at the time but David Luiz was an absolute comedy signing for a team in need of proper defenders.

4 games in and already 2 penalties conceded :bosque


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Seb said:


> Said it at the time but David Luiz was an absolute comedy signing for a team in need of proper defenders.


This dink disagrees






:bosque


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Plenty to be excited about in terms of players coming through at Chelsea though.
> 
> For example, it's taken Tammy Abraham a month to overtake Olivier Giroud's (two year) total of league goals for Chelsea.


Idk yet if Tammy is the real deal as he has weaknesses which haven’t been exposed in the Champs or vs shit Prem teams but may be problematic in the long run. Tomori however will be a top centre back

It’s a bit odd with Luiz when there are probably free defenders available


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> Idk yet if Tammy is the real deal as he has weaknesses which haven’t been exposed in the Champs or vs shit Prem teams but may be problematic in the long run. Tomori however will be a top centre back
> 
> It’s a bit odd with Luiz when there are probably free defenders available


So far, I'm seeing a much improved all round game from him. The last time I really watched him he could not hold up the ball to save his life, but he's been doing a good job of it. His goals this season so far have been varied which is promosing, although I'm waiting to see how good his left foot is still.

I'm also happy to see his touch has got a lot better. At times it still can get away from him, but not as much as it used to.

Very early days with him, but the signs of improvement are very good. That's what you want to see with a 21 year old.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pep rattled by football twitter :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173518760768094208
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

De Gea has signed a new deal until 2023, with the option of another year. 

Apparently he'll be earning between £350k-£375k a week.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Condolences, my Manchester United-supporting brothers


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ed Woodward is a mong. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

If he sees out that deal, he'll have been more tenured that Roy Keane


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Watford are so terrible. City 5-0 up within 18mins.????


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

VAR :bjpenn

Joke aside that second half was crazy.

Maddison's goal, Evans tackle on Kane, Soyuncu and Ndidi's performances, all fucking brilliant.

We might win the league again :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Inter stay top after the derby win. 

Conte :banderas

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Barca are the Everton/Crystal Palace of La Liga rn :bosque


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nearly six months since an away win now.

Valverde is a tumour. Things are not going to change until he is removed.

Not fit to manage a top club or handle top players. Griezmann the latest player on the way to being Coutinho'd by him.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

anything can happen in the second half but I'd like to say that; I am just loving the fact that Adrian is the world's second best goalkeeper.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6

Phew. Phew. Phew.

That second half was tough to sit through and I couldn't wait for the final whistle. Two excellent goals aside, we wern't great today and our passing was shocking for much of the second half esp. I kept screaming "keep the ball". First five minutes of the second half we started really well but then we became sloppy and lacked focus.

Matip was good today again tho.

I was surprised he took Mane off and not Salah as Salah had one of his worst games I've seen since he joined. Kept trying to get past his man when at times he should have been keeping the ball. I know it's hard to criticise someone like Salah as he's so important but he's still isn't absent from criticism when it's warranted.

15 straight wins now is incredible and it's a big win despite the performance, mainly second half. We got the points and we move on. We can't always play well and these points could be the difference and again, it's a big win.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I think the last two performances have been been below par . The midfield and wide forward players on paper are good.

However the central forward line have not be performing and they lack experience. If this continues the team should think short term and get experienced forward/striker who has over 30+ age wise, so they can help the younger players.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> anything can happen in the second half but I'd like to say that; I am just loving the fact that Adrian is the world's second best goalkeeper.


if it was any other fan base you'd know that was a joke but you can never be sure with scouse fans :fergie

also, Utd are so bad, I almost fell into a false sense of promise after the 4-0 win over Chelsea, but things have reverted back to the norm, this squad is so shallow on attacking talent. will be lucky to finish top 6 tbh


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ah, turns out Mane picked up a knock/dead leg and that's why he got took off and prob not Salah. Hope he'll be ok for the weekend.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ramos, Marcelo and Modric all named in the World XI :lmao

You've got to hand it to Fifa.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> if it was any other fan base you'd know that was a joke but you can never be sure with scouse fans :fergie
> 
> also, Utd are so bad, I almost fell into a false sense of promise after the 4-0 win over Chelsea, but things have reverted back to the norm, this squad is so shallow on attacking talent. will be lucky to finish top 6 tbh


alright you got me, since Alisson isn't active Adrian is the world's best.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Tell me again, Einsteins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The BdO is going to be interesting, Messi has won Fifa POTY and VVD has won CL player of the season.

VVD has the narrative on his side and the journalists determine the winner of the BdO.

Messi absolutely dominated in terms of coach, captain and fan votes. Journalists had picked VVD ahead of him. 

Personally think Messi should win because he was undoubtedly the best player last season, but journalists love the narrative and I think VVD will win off the back of it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176208284237385729
Fact check: true.  Well deserved. Best manager in the sport today, in my view.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176208284237385729
Alisson. :mark:

Also, Lionel Messi (and Eden Hazard) voted Sadio Mane for Fifa Best Men's player. He did not cast even a top 3 vote for Raheem Sterling. 

Hope everyone is well. :mark: Wonderful set piece play by us against Chelsea in a very deserved win, although they made it quite close!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Marcelo and Sergio Ramos being the fullbacks in that FIFA XI is fucking hilarious


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Europa Conference League

:jones :bosque


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Have to say in all the post Fergie shite needing penalties to get past Rochdale at home may be a new low. 17th in League One.

Note Pogba the disgrace didn't even step up and kick. Coward bottled it. 

We need at least 8 new players. The new signings and Greenwood stay. Literally every other player can be fucked off for all I care. Trash.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That was horrendous.

The worst I've ever seen. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Needing penalties to beat Rochdale :lmao

And we've been drawn at Chelsea in the next round. We ain't winning there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pogba and Martial both OUT for Monday. Maybe until after International break. 

Our strongest XI right now:

De Gea

AWB Lindelof Maguire Young

McTominay Matic Fred

Pereira Greenwood James​
Holy fuck just look at it. LOOK AT IT. 

Auba pls bring the lube. No dry.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I give up, I don’t know what to say about this manutd team anymore.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

It's just a calamity from top to bottom with Manchester United and as I've stated countless times - it starts with the board. They have no clue or long-term strategy and that has been exposed since Sir Alex left, who was simply papering over the cracks. They tried the Moyes route, who came in and got rid of the coaches that made the team a success and brought his own goons in and was a failure from the start, they then tried the experienced route with LVG, which admittedly is the only time I saw United have an identify with the possession gameplan but it was a bore to watch and some of the players just couldn't adapt to it, then they went with the Mourinho route, who was a success 2 seasons prior but that went as predicted during his 3rd season syndrome and now we're going with the ex-player now turned Manager route, bringing in British players. It's not working with Ole and he is to blame for some of his odd decisions (discarding 4-3-3 and our attacking gameplan from his first 3 months in charge and going more defensive with a 4-2-3-1 system, poor team selection when players are fit, late and poor substitutions, etc.) however, the board haven't backed him and pocketed the money and now we're seeing the vulnerability with this United squad, which is still filled with mentally fragile and average players and no replacements were brought in, which were desperately needed.

We're facing the consequences of poor long-term planning from the board, who still can't get it right. Look at City, look at Liverpool... look at the way they've planned for the future and how well they have done by having a fantastic team, fantastic Managers/coaches, building that strong core and laying the foundations for a bright future for the clubs, a suitable system and gameplan, a winning mentality, success, etc. Compare that to United who are still a big club but don't run like a big club. Sure, I like the fact we've got rid of some of the deadwood (Darmian, Lukaku, Sanchez, Fellaini, etc.) and the way Ole has brought in solid players that are young and hungry and have potential to get to that next level. However, we needed more reinforcements with quality players and some players need to be dropped permanently (Matic, Mata, Jones, Young, etc.) and to bring in the more talented youngsters such as Gomes and Greenwood. The fact some of the players that have let us down time and time again are still starting for United is mind-boggling! We need the right balance to our squad but right now, looking at that mediocre squad Irish Jet posted, it certainly isn't that! Plus, putting players in their wrong position is doing my head in!

Still, we can thank the board for this painful process and where we are now. Honestly, I can't see it getting any better and Ole will be gone by Christmas if this form continues. Fingers crossed we somehow stay within reach with the top 4 by January and the board pull their fingers out and back Ole. I very much doubt it though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Very poor match. Thank fuck for the 3 points. 

That is all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad to get out with 3 points. Sheffield were unlucky and played well and created chances and deserved a point at least if not all 3 you could say. Poor misses by Mane and Salah were a disappointment too but we defended well with Van Dijk and esp Robbo really good.

You're going to get these performances and wins of this type but we got the points and that's all important. But it's not been an easy week with how tight it was at Chelsea and today, both times I just wanted the final whistle to blow.

On we go.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Coutinho back to his best at Bayern it seems.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

To the surprise of absolutely no-one.

Looking forward to seeing him come back next season under a manager who actually knows what he's doing.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Atletico Madrid in La Liga
Games played: 7
Gols scored: 7
Goals against: 4

What a fuckin boring club


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That was nice and comfortable today.

People bang on about Alexander-Arnold and Wan-Bissaka as the two best RB's in the league, Ricardo Pereira is better than both.

Evans, Soyuncu and Ndidi have all been immense recently.

Bring on the title decider against Liverpool next week


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Joke of a club LMAO



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178710311014195200
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Diaby-Fadiga sacked for trying to steal Dolberg's watch. :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Spurs :mj2

Trying to get sacked to avoid compo :fergie

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pulisic going from the Dortmund bench to the Chelsea bench :bosque


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Didn't even make the bench last night lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hugely disappointing game until﻿ the Lingard inj﻿ury.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Robbed.

Kavanagh was shit.

Mane turned into Tom Daley.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Most underrated English footballer of the last 20 years.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Exactly what Leicester deserved for being a gang of pricks all game. The foul on Salah should have been a red because he's made no attempt to get the ball and deliberately tried to hurt him and the way they acted after the final whistle should see them punished without a doubt. Also we should have had them dead and buried before half time. Im just happy we got the win we deserved in the end.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Liverpool are Ferguson's United.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

All we do is WIN WIN WIN 

Deserved result, we were definitely the better team. Leicester were good though and Brendao can be happy with his side.

Mane with his 50th goal in 100 PL games.  Top class.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool are Ferguson's United.


Thank you :klopp6


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Match was freaking intense. 17th win :banderas Leicester is a beautiful team with a beautiful human being of a coach. Respect.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Perez is a dumb cunt though :kobe3

Imagine trying to start a fight with a guy who has Hendo and Big Virg backing him up :mj4


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Frustration aside I thought we gave a good account of ourselves today, another decent performance at Anfield.

Outclassed at times, first 15 mins of the second half we were shocking, Liverpool continuously swarmed us. From 60 minutes onwards I thought we were brilliant, thoroughly deserved the equaliser, it was a very end to end game for the majority of the second half.

Perez changed the game for us, about time he did something. 

Harsh penalty but we move on, we have a talented enough side to get top six, maybe even top four with the way some teams are looking.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The foxes had one shot on target and that was deflected and a (possible) mistake from Adrian :evil

But Leicester played well and kept pressing forward without creating much in front of goal. But they're a very good team to watch and were unlucky to leave with nothing. They should definelty do well this season. We had chances to finish the game before they got back into too.

Jimmy Milner. Balls of fucking steel :klopp2


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Unorthodox said:


> Exactly what Leicester deserved for being a gang of pricks all game. The foul on Salah should have been a red because he's made no attempt to get the ball and deliberately tried to hurt him and the way they acted after the final whistle should see them punished without a doubt. Also we should have had them dead and buried before half time. Im just happy we got the win we deserved in the end.


Yeah I have no idea what in the world constitutes a red card for an English referee. From the blindside, malicious, no attempt to play the ball, tactical foul on top. What in the world is VAR doing, but in the first half they check TAA for accidentally stepping on a Leicester player, which should have been a yellow btw.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

101pts in the last 38 games :trips8


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

League over. Congrats Pool fans.

Pep is fucking trash. Most overrated entity in football.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

da force of nature :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6

Super result for Wolves. Three wins and clean sheets in a row now. Glad they've turned things around.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

My fellow manutd fans I don’t know if I should cry or laugh.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Always good to pick up points against another relegation candidate :cozy


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't even beat shit like Newcastle under Steve Bruce. We'll be relegated this season, calling it now. On the bright side, we'll have a better chance at earning a trophy in the championship.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> *Gameweek 8:*
> 
> Newcastle United 1-0 Manchester United


^ My prediction in the Premier League Prediction thread. I just saw it coming, it had a Newcastle 1-0 win all over it. I wasn't shocked when we lost, this is a new low for Manchester United but it was inevitable. We are run so poorly from top to bottom and it's only going to get worse unless urgent changes are made. Woodward needs to go over to the commercial side and stay there, Ole needs to either go back to what worked during the first 3 months of his reign and stop persisting with this negative 4-2-3-1 formation and poor tactics otherwise, he will be gone and I'm getting to the point where I think it's best he needs to go now. Some of the deadwood need to be relegated to the reserves, so the latter can outperform them at that level also. That or sell them on and bring in some much needed quality. The board need to do one but that won't happen anytime soon but changes desperately need to be made otherwise, things will get progressively worse!

That teamsheet really was a reflection of where we're at both in terms of a team and its lack of quality and as a club and how broken we look. Some of those players wouldn't get in a top 10 team! Everything about that today was negative, which is what it has been like since Sir Alex retired. The club hasn't been well run from all over the club and this is where we're at and where we rightfully belong at the moment until those changes are implemented.

Again though, I'm not even surprised. Dark times ahead!


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Any Einsteins want to tell me how sacking Mourinho and appointing this fraud was a good idea?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I said we'd do well to finish top 8 this season. This relegation form is going back to March. 

Rashford has 2 goals from open play in 26 games. Our striker. There's just nothing in an attacking sense to work with. I kind of feel bad for Ole but he's out of his depth and we might as well pull the plug now because that's where it's going to go anyways. The international break would be as good a time as any. We're two fucking points from 18th and that prat Neville is talking about how we need to go through more pain. Does this long term vision involve the Championship?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What a fuckin weekend :banderas

Add another 0-0 to the pile for Atletico btw. Worthless club


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

My brother's team loses to Newcastle 1-0, and my team beat Tottenham 3-0.

Lovely weekend.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Neville is a clown. Never understood the love in for his punditry on here and everywhere else. Carragher is a far better pundit. He's also a massive hypocrite who'd never tolerate this form from a manager at Salford. 

Anyways, announce allegri. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Allegri would not fix this talent thin squad, Utd need a massive injection in the midfield and forward ranks, and it's insane to say that with all the money that has been spent the last five seasons and wasted on absolute garbage. not even Fergie could get this bunch into the top 4. what a joke we have become :mj2


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Man United now:

https://i.imgur.com/SjTVatx.mp4


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Actually gonna trace back to see if anything happened to me this week because this is what Hell looks like. I’m probably dead.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Cliffy said:


> Neville is a clown. Never understood the love in for his punditry on here and everywhere else. Carragher is a far better pundit. He's also a massive hypocrite who'd never tolerate this form from a manager at Salford.
> 
> Anyways, announce allegri.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Do you really want Allegri? He did well at Juventus with world class players and a fantastic structure already in place, but it didn't go so well at Milan, who were/are in similar shape to United.

Plus, United fans have been bitching about defensive football for years now. Do you really want another defensive manager?



Renegade™;77847318 said:


> Allegri would not fix this talent thin squad, Utd need a massive injection in the midfield and forward ranks, and it's insane to say that with all the money that has been spent the last five seasons and wasted on absolute garbage. *not even Fergie could get this bunch into the top 4*. what a joke we have become :mj2


He won PL's and got to CL finals with players like John O'Shea, Anderson, Cleverley, Welbeck, Evans etc. I'm pretty sure he'd get this United side (who aren't even bad on paper) top 4, pretty easily in fact. I reckon he'd get you third.

De Gea, Wan-Bissaka, Lindeloff, Maguire, Shaw, Matic, Fred, Pogba, James, Rashford, Martial isn't a bad team at all, your manager is just shit. You probably should have replaced Herrera and Lukaku, mind. Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't they both starters last season? Seems foolish not replacing them at all.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I want a manager that isn't going to lose games regularly with no coaching on display or torpedo the dressing room in his third season. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181505552410652672
Happy 4th Liverpool Birthday :klopp2


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The crazy part is United are lucky to have nine points, could easily be less, if not for some clumsy penalties. They can´t create anything from open play. They have no playing patterns at all. I seriously don´t get what they do in practice all week. 

Their whole plan is to sit deep and hit teams on the break. Even teams like Newcastle and West Ham can figure that out, so they methodically drag the game along until they score their goals. 

United will find himself in a relegation battle, if they keep Solskjaer all year. 

Keeping it tight in the back is all nice, but who is going to provide the goals going forward. Who is going to knuckle down and lead this team on and off the pitch, when the bums get tight? Paul Dabba. :brie1



But to sum the problem up in one word:

Woodward.

The guy is a clown, no self-respecting DoF or manager will go there as long as he is charge. I seriously think, if you gave Stevie Wonder and Paul the Octopus €800M they could put together a better team.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

They could be in the relegation zone right now if Lady Luck had shined on their opponents in the Chelsea & Leicester wins. Chelsea hit the post at 0-0 & 1-0, either of those go in and it's a different game all together. 

I didn't see their game with Leicester but by all accounts it was a very soft penalty & they were poor. Arsenal could have beaten them too, Saka missed a sitter right after Aubameyang's goal. 

They genuinely could be bottom of the league :lmao


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as a long time Everton Fan, the current run of from is problematic to say the least.

If there is going to be managerial change at club either do it now so that the new manager has time to assess the current squad and decide what they would like to do in terms of taking the club forward. So they decide who stays or goes etc.

On the other hand , if the club decide to keep Marco Silva then I would like to keep him until the summer if they are going to make a change .

As having a new manager come in during January or February or afterwards would give depending on when they arrive , either buying palyers whilst trying to get to know the squad. 
Conversely the new manager has no chance to make changes to squad if they are appointed after the transfer deadline and would have to wait until the summer transfer window, to move players.

The main priority for Everton above anything else is getting a proven goalscorer who has done 15+ (nearer to 20) goals in a league season in a major European league, over a number of years , *Not a One Season Wonder*. 

Not in a league where it is not a competitive league and a few teams are too strong and rest cannot do anything but a big league (Italy , Germany ,Spain, France ,etc). 

Also age should not be factor if Everton get 1 or 2 full season form an *old experienced striker *. Because potential is already their with Moise Kean and Dominic Calvert-Lewin .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kuyt to Southend with Larsson?

:wow

Good luck m8 :rafa


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

shit on MLS if you want.....one and done playoffs is awesome and today's slate of conference quarter-finals has been outstanding. 

Desperate soccer is awesome soccer.


----------



## TheMooreSD (Oct 19, 2019)

RKing85 said:


> shit on MLS if you want.....one and done playoffs is awesome and today's slate of conference quarter-finals has been outstanding.
> 
> Desperate soccer is awesome soccer.


MLS's excitement makes up for its lack of quality. After Premier League and Bundesliga it's probably my favourite league.

The non-relegation system and the draft suck, tho.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Liverpool´s depth and technical limitations exposed tonight.

If they ever do a Married with Children movie, Divock Origi has to be the lead actor. Kids I once scored three goals in the Champions League final (I know I know, creative freedom). The guy is a bum. I can´t believe Klopp keeps picking him.


----------



## TheMooreSD (Oct 19, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> Liverpool´s depth and technical limitations exposed tonight.
> 
> If they ever do a Married with Children movie, Divock Origi has to be the lead actor. Kids I once scored three goals in the Champions League final (I know I know, creative freedom). The guy is a bum. I can´t believe Klopp keeps picking him.


He only scored once in the final. He's not bad, but he's a 30 minute player. The game has been Liverpool's from the beginning.

Goal should have been disallowed. 0-0 would be adequate.


----------



## TheMooreSD (Oct 19, 2019)

Man United couldn't play proper football and control a big match if their life depended on that. I'm a Liverpool supporter, but it's really sad to see United like this. Their attitude during the whole 90 minutes was sad. It's a match against Liverpool, the biggest rivals... I kinda get the defensive strategy while winning, but after the 1-1 (happening during a completely harmless attack), United kept the bus parked. I mean, these are the games you should aim to win, more than anything. It's in Old Trafford, nonetheless.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We were poor today. Very poor. Just didn't turn up until the final 10 minutes or so when the game was there to be won. I'll take the point and move on but questions to be asked about a lot of our play today.

Shit VAR decision too imho.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Playing down to our opposition's level (relegation battler). Thought we were past that.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TheMooreSD said:


> He only scored once in the final. He's not bad, but he's a 30 minute player. The game has been Liverpool's from the beginning.
> 
> Goal should have been disallowed. 0-0 would be adequate.


I know, but you know when Al Bundy says: I once scored four touchdowns in a game. 

It gets a bit long, if Origi says: I scored two goals in a ChampionsLeague semifinal and one in a ChampionsLeague final once. 

I still don´t get what Klopp sees in him. He´s an utterly useless luckbox. This game was crying out for some technical ability/dribbling/tight passes from Milner, Keita, Lallana and AOC. Klopp literally picked the most technically useless line-up possible.

Overall Liverpool were lucky to get a point (based on overall play), but also unlucky with VAR twice. Was a (weak) foul on Origi and imho in the 95th minute it was also a penalty.

But I knew that VAR would bring problems for English football, because all their "tough" league marketing would clash with the fact that a lot of the play-ons are actually fouls.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TheMooreSD said:


> Man United couldn't play proper football and control a big match if their life depended on that. I'm a Liverpool supporter, but it's really sad to see United like this. Their attitude during the whole 90 minutes was sad. It's a match against Liverpool, the biggest rivals... I kinda get the defensive strategy while winning, but after the 1-1 (happening during a completely harmless attack), United kept the bus parked. I mean, these are the games you should aim to win, more than anything. It's in Old Trafford, nonetheless.


United were a completely different team to the shitshow of the past few months. They should be happy with that performance. It´s like SAF gave Ole a two week coaching class. Don´t know what you expect from them? They got a point against relegation against the Champions of Europe. Big game and result for them. Klopp got his tactics completely wrong imho.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Best team was in the lead at first half, second half United just didn't show up aside from a few moments, decent defending if you look away from the goal where Young is asleep and gives it away, but the way the game was going a equalizer was gonna happen sooner or later anyway. First half showed promise and what will come in the future once they start playing more as a team and get their shit together in all area's, but that's still far off. 

Good game for the most part from James and Rashford. Fred is pointless and I have no idea why he's there, he has showed next to nothing overall. Second half it seems United is basically trying to defend the 1-0 lead instead of increasing the lead which is imo what lost them the match. I absolutely despise the tactic of trying to ride into the sunset with a 1-0 lead, dreadful. Second half Liverpool was just the far better team and it could easily have been a complete disaster for United in the end. 

Wan-Bissaka and James have been very good signings and there is a lot of untapped potential. Harry McG has been Good-Solid, but considering the price probably the worst purchase we had, which still isn't bad. If we keep bringing in players with this type of quality and potential we'll be fine in a few years time, but since Fergie left it's just been a mess with no plan for the future and just live in the moment which was doomed to fail. Broken foundation has been torn down, the rebuild is slowly but surely starting, but it will take time, a lot of time that's just a fact. 

In today's world, the fans are the biggest cancer to football, just like wrestling, clueless about what needs to be done and more so how much time what needs to be done to be successful long term takes. There are no quick fixes to serious fucked up foundations, never, ever. But then again this just highlights why people fail at life, they always look for a quick fix, not for things to actually get better. Funny how everything applies the same everywhere.

Side note, great to see Odegaard still being one of the biggest talents in la liga in his first season there, excited for his future, not sure I want him to return to Real next season though as is being hinted at, they feel like United have after Fergie left and I suspect it might continue in that direction for a while. Too much turmoil inside the 4 walls at Santiago Bernabéu and too many ego's, seemingly. One thing that can hinder his progress the most is not getting playing time which would be a brain dead decision all around, so expect it to happen unless he just tells them no


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> I know, but you know when Al Bundy says: I once scored four touchdowns in a game.
> 
> It gets a bit long, if Origi says: I scored two goals in a ChampionsLeague semifinal and one in a ChampionsLeague final once.
> 
> ...


People don't understand the rules of VAR. It is in place in case the referee makes a clear and obvious error. Lindelof's challenge on Origi was a 50/50, some refs give it, some don't. The late penalty shout hit Fred on the shoulder and he was visibly trying to get his arm out of the way. Neither were clear and obvious mistakes, so the on field decision stands.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> *People don't understand the rules of VAR*. It is in place in case the referee makes a clear and obvious error. Lindelof's challenge on Origi was a 50/50, some refs give it, some don't. The late penalty shout hit Fred on the shoulder and he was visibly trying to get his arm out of the way. Neither were clear and obvious mistakes, so the on field decision stands.


That's because the rules of VAR are very flimsy and inconsistent right now. 

VAR should be in place in case the ref makes a clear and obvious error, but we've seen too many occasions where an obvious (maybe not clear but certainly obvious) error has occurred and VAR did not overturn the decision. 

On top of that its seemingly being using for every slightly questionable decision right now, case in point, the foul today which led to United's goal. In reality it was a foul, but the ref couldn't call it because it means writing off the goal (which the foul did not directly lead too). Either that call needs to called a foul and written off, or not go to VAR at all and the ref's decision is final. 

They really need to make a strict & consistent ruling on what VAR is used for and in what situations in can be used in. Right now it's just all over the place and so not helping nearly as much as it should do.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

VAR is trash. Get rid of it and bring in BEARS WITH GUNS :gun: :fellabot :fellabot2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

There's no point. Bears can't do shit when on the offence.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice win for Sheffield United.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I can’t believe we almost beat Liverpool. I was expecting us to lose 0-4. Still we are 14th grief.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Leicester just beat Southampton 9-0 away.

Joint biggest win in Prem history, and the biggest away win....


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Must be nice watching your team score goals. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

wens3 :fuckyeah :WOO ards :gameon :banderas 

I'm off for a celebratory wank.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:done wow


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

If i was a Leicester fan i would be gutted it didnt finish 10-0.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187839912130822144
"We had to punish them" :banderas :sodone 

BRODGERS showing NO FUCKING MERCY :banderas :loveit

"The weak should fear the strong" 

- Brendan Rodgers, 2019


MEANWHILE



> Ole Gunnar Solskjaer hopes Manchester United can stop Norwich on Sunday but says they will need to be at their best "to have a chance".


"Hopes" "have a chance" :bosque

Truly inspirational words from Ole Gunnar Moyesjaer


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ole with a response straight out of Football Manager :hoganutd


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

How does a professional football team lose 9-0 at home.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> How does a professional football team lose 9-0 at home.


By having Leicester City turn up


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Red card after 12min can make a real difference


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

3-1 win at Norwich. 2 away wins within a few days.

We need to practice penalties more too.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Spurs time-wasting from the time it was 0-1 to 2-1. :mj4 Pathetic. 

Should've been 4-1 or even 5-1 with all our chances. We were much better.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy to have martial back, he is our best forward by a country mile. I hope pogba comes back soon enough because he and martial are our most important players. Young is trash and needs to be replaced by Williams.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2 Good to get back to winning ways. We deserved the win, too. Disappointed to go behind but second half esp we were all over them and should have wrapped it up before we did.

Sensing a potential tricky trip to Villa next week.


----------



## Thomas Istas (Oct 16, 2017)

What the fuck was Xhaka doing? Emery simply can't put him in the Team again after this. Let alone let him stay as captain.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Matip :mj2


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I say let Matip rest up until the City game, play him there and then he gets the international break to rest some more. Lovren looked a little shaky vs Spurs and Gomez hasn't been the same since his brilliant run of form at the start of last season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I heard he's out for a period of time with his knee. Maybe up to six weeks. He isn't making City by the sounds of it.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahh I thought the club was just holding him back for a period of time to recuperate his knee, I thought he could still play if needed.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Matip is big loss. Hopefully it's not as long as six weeks.

Gomez is a much better player than Lovren but he's surprisingly been in poor form.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Matip is big loss. Hopefully it's not as long as six weeks.
> 
> Gomez is a much better player than Lovren but he's surprisingly been in poor form.


Yeah with Gomez I think he does need a run of games as his confidence is low and Klopp eluded to him being low on form himself and you can see it too over the season so far. There were rumors about him being unhappy too but take that with a pinch of salt. His injury record doesn't help but he's one of our bright sparks still so I hope it can work itself out.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brock said:


> Yeah with Gomez I think he does need a run of games as his confidence is low and Klopp eluded to him being low on form himself and you can see it too over the season so far. There were rumors about him being unhappy too but take that with a pinch of salt. His injury record doesn't help but he's one of our bright sparks still so I hope it can work itself out.


Definitely. A run of games is what he needs to try and get that confidence back as we all know he has the talent. Surely he can't be too unhappy considering his average form. He's quite young still and I'm hoping he gets the opportunity again to partner with VVD for an extended number of games until Matip is back. I honestly can't believe how good Matip has been the last few seasons, he's really surprised me.

On another note, hopefully Salah is okay as he's pretty vital to the team when fit even though does go missing at times.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Definitely. A run of games is what he needs to try and get that confidence back as we all know he has the talent. Surely he can't be too unhappy considering his average form. He's quite young still and I'm hoping he gets the opportunity again to partner with VVD for an extended number of games until Matip is back. I honestly can't believe how good Matip has been the last few seasons, he's really surprised me.
> 
> On another note, hopefully Salah is okay as he's pretty vital to the team when fit even though does go missing at times.


Yeah Gomez will be needed now over the next month or two esp. It's big game after big game, 2 games per week and it's an opportunity for him get back in, probably starting with tomorrow's game against Arsenal. Salah did train yesterday so hopefully he'll fine. Although I'd rest him tomorrow for sure.

Just hope Fabinho doesn't pick up a yellow on Saturday because he'll miss the City game too, then. He's been fucking immense this season.

Maybe he'll play tomorrow, pick up a card and miss Villa (if it counts) :klopp6 Altho Villa away could be a tricky game tbh.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brock said:


> Yeah Gomez will be needed now over the next month or two esp. It's big game after big game, 2 games per week and it's an opportunity for him get back in, probably starting with tomorrow's game against Arsenal. Salah did train yesterday so hopefully he'll fine. Although I'd rest him tomorrow for sure.
> 
> Just hope Fabinho doesn't pick up a yellow on Saturday because he'll miss the City game too, then. He's been fucking immense this season.
> 
> Maybe he'll play tomorrow, pick up a card and miss Villa (if it counts) :klopp6 Altho Villa away could be a tricky game tbh.


Had no idea that Fabinho had so many yellow cards. Couldn't agree with you more, he's been brilliant and exactly the type of player we've needed since Gerrard/Alonso/Mascherano. I'd prefer if he missed against Villa rather than City. :sk


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Brock said:


> Yeah Gomez will be needed now over the next month or two esp. It's big game after big game, 2 games per week and it's an opportunity for him get back in, probably starting with tomorrow's game against Arsenal. Salah did train yesterday so hopefully he'll fine. Although I'd rest him tomorrow for sure.
> 
> Just hope Fabinho doesn't pick up a yellow on Saturday because he'll miss the City game too, then. He's been fucking immense this season.
> 
> *Maybe he'll play tomorrow, pick up a card and miss Villa (if it counts) :klopp6 Altho Villa away could be a tricky game tbh.*


Yellow card accumulation rules only apply in the league unfortunately. Bans for red cards cross over though which is odd.

We've got Jorginho on 4 yellows in the league so far which is :argh: given our midfield injury problems.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

good result especially at Stamford Bridge, Rashford's free kick :banderas

young Brandon Williams looks better at LWB than Ashley Young, ideally he gets more game time there until Shaw returns from his 1000th injury. McTominay is turning into a good all round CM. even Rojo is playing decently atm. JLINGZ still stinks tho

Penaltypool scraping through over Arsenal in a 10 goal thriller also


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

TFC back to MLS Cup!!!!!

3rd time in 4 years it's a Seattle/Toronto FC final!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Lmao what a fucking match that was 

Klopp trying to get us knocked out by playing the kids and the least defensive midfield trio possible and we win 5-5 on pens :lmao 

Completely unbearable


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Historic upset , I was telling people all week the best team doesn't away win


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Penaltypool scraping through over Arsenal in a 10 goal thriller also


You probably get more penalties than them 

Although last night was 100% a penalty. Alonso is so fucking stupid, however, no qualms about him playing last night as all he really should be is a League Cup player anyway.

Starting to think £60m for Chilwell wouldn't be so bad...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Origi :banderas

Ox again :banderas

Fucking mad match. Jones did really well when he came on. Good to see Brewster get the full match too. I'm never too fussed about the League Cup but last night was just a mental match to watch :klopp6


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Joel said:


> *You probably get more penalties than them*
> 
> Although last night was 100% a penalty. Alonso is so fucking stupid, however, no qualms about him playing last night as all he really should be is a League Cup player anyway.
> 
> Starting to think £60m for Chilwell wouldn't be so bad...


:mj2

Alonso is a potato, Chelsea's weakest part of their squad is at LB


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Knew we'd struggle when I saw the midfield selection (never get tired of saying this after games where we struggle because it ALWAYS because we went with a wonky midfield trio) and sure enough it wasn't until we subbed off 2/3 of our midfield that we came back and won. 

But in our defense Firmino scored a goal in the first half and they just didn't give it to him, simple as that. Flag went up despite it being dead even and VAR failed to establish that he was offside. Despite that, no goal. If the flag had stayed down then VAR wouldn't have overruled it. Linesman had no business raising his flag. Who knows how the match would've gone if it had been 1-1 in the first half. 

Mane absolutely clutch as usual, easy to see why Messi rates him as the best footballer in the world. Robbo's goal was tremendous. Salah was anonymous today unfortunately and Trent, while brilliant with his passes and going forward nearly handed Villa a goal on more than one occasion.

Oh well, happy to win. :hb Wish Klopp was better at picking his midfield but what are you gonna do.

Expected Bournemouth to beat United so wasn't surprised there. Unfortunate that Southampton couldn't hold on to a result against City. :sad: With the way we play down to our opponents at times, I'm not at all convinced by a 6 point lead.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

Never. Give. Up.

:mane

I said all week Villa away would be a tricky game and it turned out that way. Once again we wern't brilliant but got the job done at a crucial time with us having City next week. Was surprised to see Lallana start (I know he rested Fab because of his yellow card).

Fuck next week is going to be a long, tense one to sit though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Brock said:


> :klopp2
> 
> Never. Give. Up.
> 
> ...


Don't forget about Genk at Anfield on Tuesday. :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't worry I havnt :klopp6


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

As disgusting as it is to see, results like that are what champions are able to pull off. This year is actually gonna be their year :hoganliv

Dark days. Pep will truly go down in history as a bald fraud if he allows this to happen :shame :berlino :disdrogba


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Football is so shit.

We spent £80m to downgrade on Chris Smalling. Maguire is cabbage.

End the world. End it now.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

BEEN A WHILE SINCE I POSTED IN THIS SECTION BOYOS.

Liverpool keep looking like a team that could win the league than actually do it yet go out in Europe and rip teams up. It's really weird.

I have full confidence the league will be coming to Manchester again this season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> Starting to think £60m for Chilwell wouldn't be so bad...


You can afford it, so it's just a case of whether you want him and he'd be a excellent addition. Unless you want Digne instead or something I think it's a great buy.

He's 22, so if worst comes to worst and he somehow flops you can sell him and recoup most of the fee.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Chilwell & Trent are Englands future full backs. Get 'em now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Football is so shit.
> 
> We spent £80m to downgrade on Chris Smalling. Maguire is cabbage.
> 
> End the world. End it now.


:chlol 

Well a lot of Leicester fans did say you signed our third best CB.

Jonny Evans was much better than him last season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Andreas is absolute wank, and then we go and replace him with equally wank JLINGZ, ugh

every time it looks like we might hit a bit of form, this happens. 7th place at best this season


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Çağlar Söyüncü :bow


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bayern sacking their manager.

Proper mentality.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> :chlol
> 
> *Well a lot of Leicester fans did say you signed our third best CB.
> *
> Jonny Evans was much better than him last season.


Soyuncu started four league games last season which were all against shit and he didn't keep a clean sheet in any. It'd be a little knee jerk of those fans to decide that he's better than your best player of the season prior.

The only game I remember watching him play was vs City in the League Cup where he was awful

He plays in a better defence, with better protection in front and a better manager; things may still change.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> Soyuncu started four league games last season which were all against shit and he didn't keep a clean sheet in any. It'd be a little knee jerk of those fans to decide that he's better than your best player of the season prior.
> 
> The only game I remember watching him play was vs City in the League Cup where he was awful
> 
> He plays in a better defence, with better protection in front and a better manager; things may still change.


I'll admit last season Soyuncu looked very hit and miss in the games he played, going into this season I had my doubts when we didn't sign a replacement for Maguire, Rodgers has put his trust in Soyuncu and he's delivering week in week out. 

We currently have the joint best defence in the league without Maguire in it, losing him has made us better, when so many pundits and opposition fans were saying he was our best defender.

First season Maguire was great, last season he was bang average, Ricardo, Evans and Chilwell were all better than him in our back four.

Last season Maguire had a good partner in Evans, he had good protection in the help of Ndidi and he looked average. 

The only real area United strengthened in, in the summer was defence, signing two of the best talents in English football in Maguire and Wan-Bissaka, yet they still have problems. Does Maguire need a better partner and better protection at United? McTominay isn't doing a bad job as the protector, he is the United player that seems to be getting most of the plaudits this season. United's problems lie further forward, hence the lack of creativity and goals.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I agree with most of that; I was more sceptical that "a lot of Leicester fans said he was the third best CB" when there was nothing to suggest Soyuncu would be better than him.

It is only 11 games in, so time will with whether Soyuncu is better than Maguire. Especially when Maguire had a :jet2 first season then dropped off.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> I agree with most of that; I was more sceptical that "a lot of Leicester fans said he was the third best CB" when there was nothing to suggest Soyuncu would be better than him.
> 
> It is only 11 games in, so time will with whether Soyuncu is better than Maguire. Especially when Maguire had a :jet2 first season then dropped off.


Tongue in cheek comment buddy 

But we signed Soyuncu for a reason, Rodgers has put his faith in him and so far he's delivering.

He looks as good as Maguire if not better right now, just as good on the ball, defensively he's been solid and he is quick asf.

Behind Vardy I'd say he's been our standout performer so far this season and that's in a team where the majority are playing consistently well.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192847170543722496
Yep. :lol But that's okay, we'll win the league and maybe even CL again anyway. :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hows it going bretheren 

thought i'd pop back in. :KLOPP


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Another win :brodgers

A tough game in parts, Arsenal didn't look too bad today, once we scored the first goal though in typical Arsenal fashion their heads dropped.

Soyuncu, Evans, Ricardo, Ndidi, Maddison and Vardy were all magnificent.

Up to second for the time being


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking forward to Leicester winning the league and rodgers robbing liverpool of another title. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

MLS Cup tomorrow. C'mon You Reds!!!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

Brilliant win. Just brilliant. Game was played at 100mph and was very intense. City played well in spells esp in their passing and should have took chances earlier.

But I don't care. Amazing atmosphere again and I'm over the moon with that win.

Seeing Sterling and esp ep meltdown was also a nice bonus :bosque

Trent saved more than Bravo did :evil

:klopp6

Diving header by :mane too

Great day.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

All the excuses pouring out of City fans :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193595531781652480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193595083507060739

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193593687571341312
ep


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

can't wait for LiVARpool to choke on their lead once more and fall short come May :mark:

























pls god :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:hoganutd you got bigger issues than worrying about us m8

Oh and while I'm here; Sterling ep sort it out


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Pretty sure "big man" Joey Gomez would eat little Razza for breakfast.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Raheem has such a manlet complex. :lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sterling so salty.

LOL.

Send the man to jail.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton fan , I find that Everton being linked with *Alfredo Morelos *of Glasgow Rangers as solving the goal problems is short-sighted.

As he could be a momentum striker/forward ( a snowball going downhill ) scoring a lot of goals once he scores one then he will score big but getting that 1st goal could difficult in the next season . So he could like *Nikica Jelavić *who after leaving Glasgow Rangers where he did 14 goals in 22 matches 1 goal every 1.571428571 games , at Everton 9 goals 13 games 1 gaol 1.44444444 games in the same season . Next season 7 goals in 37 games 1 goal in 18.9189189 games.

So they need a more experienced forward older , of the forwards who's contract end next summer ,* Edinson Cavani, Mario Götze, Olivier Giroud *
(I know that some of names might be too big for Everton).

They could do a job until moise kean is ready and add the experience up front. 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Gomez being booed by England fans over the incident where Sterling attacked him for no reason and he didn't even retaliate. :beckywhat


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> Gomez being booed by England fans over the incident where Sterling attacked him for no reason and he didn't even retaliate. :beckywhat


Those fans are filthy. 

I really don’t understand it 

#pray4joe


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sterling is a better player with x-factor and gives them a better chance of winning games whereas Gomez doesn't, I'm guessing that's why but its England so who knows or really cares tbh

whole thing is a circus :fergie


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Poch has been sacked

https://www.skysports.com/football/.../mauricio-pochettino-sacked-by-tottenham-live

Mourinho gonna be sniffing around now, personally would like Erik Ten Hag or Julian Nagelsmann


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton it doesn't matter to me personally who the next Tottenham Hotspur manager is .

However who would to take the job if they have same wage structure and spending limits .

This could limit the new managers plans if he wants to revamp the squad, as they might not able to get the players they want for the squad .

Furthermore the sacking could see an exodus of players who think that the club could be going backwards and leave.

It will be interesting to see who the next manager is.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Surprised they've sacked him tbh. I know results have been poor for a while now and he's clearly lost the motivation of a few of his players and that in itself is a mess, but thought he'd be given more time.

Not sure :jose would take the job right now tho.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Brock said:


> Surprised they've sacked him tbh. I know results have been poor for a while now and he's clearly lost the motivation of a few of his players and that in itself is a mess, but thought he'd be given more time.
> 
> Not sure :jose would take the job right now tho.


 According to Sky its close 


> SPURS CLOSING IN ON JOSE DEAL
> 
> Representatives of Tottenham and Jose Mourinho are this evening locked in negotiations for the Portuguese to replace Mauricio Pochettino.
> 
> We understand talks will continue into the night. Both sides believe a deal is close and will be concluded by the morning


I dunno how I feel him tbh, he's proven winner but is very defensive minded and likes to spend but being allowed to do that under Levy is suspect

On a side note Gareth Bale doesn't give a fuck :HA


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ quality from Bale, fuck Madrid

not sure why anyone would want Jose right now tbh. he's a spent force, out of date tactics and a moper when he doesn't get his way, and with Levy there, that will happen fairly quickly


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Jose's a great manager United have just had a shit side for like 6+ years now

Not sure Tottenham is a good fit for him though as I imagine he'd want to bring in some expensive new players and Levy hates to spend. Though apparently he's down to spend almost 20 million on getting rid of the manager who took the club to its highest position in the top division since 1961. 

Looking forward to see where Poch goes from here. He's an excellent manager and didn't deserve to be sacked IMO. They're in bad form yes but they're only 3 points off of 5th. If the players could wake up and go on a good run they'd be absolutely fine.

Update: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197040181657784320
:wow


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That was quick :jose

Let's see how Levy copes with his spending demands.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spurs and Poch should have come to an agreement for him to leave after the CL final. It was the end of that cycle and time for him to leave. I do criticise him for not even winning a domestic cup, but he's a good manager and his next job will finally be a big club - a chance he deserves.

As for Mourinho - hope he fails.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

How is Erik doing with all of this?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Matic will somehow get game time for Spurs. Read that and it bought a smile :jose


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Can my beloved Spurs fall any lower? :cry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sack Ole now and get the best manager in Europe before those Aryan fucks swoop.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Time to support spurs I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Weird one this. Poch did a really good job with Spurs overall, improving a few of their players and taking them to the, quote unquote, NEXT LEVEL. At the same time, he also underachieved by not winning any trophies, despite having a world class striker, world class in his prime centre back (not Jan lol, love that WF meme though) plus a supporting cast of roughly half a dozen players who were a step below that or close to it on their day. Tactically, he was found wanting when it mattered, particularly in terms of in game changes. He was brilliant, yet underwhelming at the same time. Top coach, maybe not a top manager? Very nuanced.

This is not mentioned anywhere near enough, but the biggest issue that cocked Spurs’ momentum up was selling Walker, plus Rose going through various physical/mental troubles. The one season they looked genuinely elite was when those two were flying forward with rampant attacking desire. After that, not so much (flukey CL final aside). So much of the modern game at the top level is defined by top quality pressing, but it’s also down to having two flying wing backs who can provide genuine width, pace and attacking quality in an era where wingers are seen as old fashioned, while middling opposition teams (this is where someone makes a “huh huh not Norwich then” joke) have mastered the low block. Liverpool, Leicester and City all say hi.

Woodward is insane if he doesn’t sack Ole now and hire Poch. Like, should have been put down at birth insane. Maybe there’s an argument that he should have been anyway. I would like to think that an alternate dimension Jet has travelled back in time and already done so. United DO NOT have a good squad, but make no mistake, going from Ole to Poch is at worst going from severe cerebral palsy to a slight limp. As the saying goes, you’ve got to walk before you can run. This paragraph should see me cancelled from WF in this current day and age. Fire me? I’M ALREADY FIRED!

Also (and this is what I really logged in for, the shitty hot take is just a bonus):

https://mobile.twitter.com/fullback...o/iframe/twitter.min.html#1197136671281754114

The tweet is amusing but the picture of Jose accompanying it :lol Andy owes me at least one smiley after my Euro 2016 efforts. Make it happen!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Andre ; :monkey


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

I’m just happy Jo-Mo is back in the premier league, it’s always guaranteed entertainment. As long as he forever keeps away from Liverpool it’s all good.

I’m baffled though, as Jose is a notorious spender and Levy is a notorious tightwad. I believe it was over his lack of spending that Spurs took a nosedive this season.

He allowed several contracts of key players to run out as the price tags he put on people with so little time left on their contracts was ridiculous and not a lot of reinforcement for Poch last window either. Personally I always rated Poch, seems like a good guy.

Is Levy feeling the pressure with a huge stadium now, is he gonna open the wallet for Jose or is he confident that he can grab some silverware without spending like he was able to at Chelski or ManU?

If he is not able to lift Spurs, at least the meltdown over on the Fighting Cock with be glorious to behold!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197095798502305799
That's too damn funny. :lmao 

Also came across this from ol' Harry: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197302495762104320
Pretty cool imo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We’ll completely bottle it and end up sticking with Ole. Woodward and the Glazers are enjoying this new austerity era where our fans have become so scared of new signings they celebrate not signing Paolo Dybala. The expectations have gone and a decent performance against relegation fodder is enough to appease the masses for another few weeks. They’ve got a good scam going right now and Pochettino would only be a risk in their eyes as he’d actually prioritise improving the football team. He’ll probably go to Bayern or wait for Madrid if he doesn’t want to learn a new language. Objectively better jobs than the Manchester Circus. Sadly Andre my time travel efforts have proven fruitless – Endgame was a bunch of bullshit. 

Mourinho to Spurs is really interesting. Says quite a bit about where both of them are. You’d have been quarantined from society if you’d suggested that appointment 5 years ago. A testament to what Pochettino has done with Spurs as well as Jose’s diminished reputation. It’s a good job but historically he could have waited out for Bayern, Madrid or PSG which could offer the financial support he wants. 

Last chance saloon for him you feel. I think the squad is well suited to him – Far more so than the Utd team he inherited – And there will be less pressure than previous jobs to win immediately unless Levy does something unprecedented in the transfer market. He’s had success with the underdog teams before and Spurs have a very strong squad. After overachieving for years I imagine it just got stale under Poch – They’re far better than what they’ve shown of late. Mourinho should love Kane – The elite striker he badly lacked after Ibra went down at Utd. I’m glad he went to Spurs and not Arsenal – I can still like him at Spurs. Hope he does well. Good to see top managers taking on challenging jobs unlike the bald fraud.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> We’ll completely bottle it and end up sticking with Ole. Woodward and the Glazers are enjoying this new austerity era where our fans have become so scared of new signings they celebrate not signing Paolo Dybala. The expectations have gone and a decent performance against relegation fodder is enough to appease the masses for another few weeks. They’ve got a good scam going right now and Pochettino would only be a risk in their eyes as he’d actually prioritise improving the football team. He’ll probably go to Bayern or wait for Madrid if he doesn’t want to learn a new language. Objectively better jobs than the Manchester Circus. Sadly Andre my time travel efforts have proven fruitless – Endgame was a bunch of bullshit.
> 
> Mourinho to Spurs is really interesting. Says quite a bit about where both of them are. You’d have been quarantined from society if you’d suggested that appointment 5 years ago. A testament to what Pochettino has done with Spurs as well as Jose’s diminished reputation. It’s a good job but historically he could have waited out for Bayern, Madrid or PSG which could offer the financial support he wants.
> 
> Last chance saloon for him you feel. I think the squad is well suited to him – Far more so than the Utd team he inherited – And there will be less pressure than previous jobs to win immediately unless Levy does something unprecedented in the transfer market. He’s had success with the underdog teams before and Spurs have a very strong squad. After overachieving for years I imagine it just got stale under Poch – They’re far better than what they’ve shown of late. Mourinho should love Kane – The elite striker he badly lacked after Ibra went down at Utd. I’m glad he went to Spurs and not Arsenal – I can still like him at Spurs. Hope he does well. Good to see top managers taking on challenging jobs unlike the bald fraud.


United are one of the biggest clubs in the world. Their fans may accept mediocrity for a season or 2, but this is not going to be accepted long term. If you're still midtable this time next year your fans will be demanded Ole out. He's getting more leeway right now because he's a club legend and he is bringing through young players, something United fans are obsessed with.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> United are one of the biggest clubs in the world. Their fans may accept mediocrity for a season or 2, but this is not going to be accepted long term. If you're still midtable this time next year your fans will be demanded Ole out. He's getting more leeway right now because he's a club legend and he is bringing through young players, something United fans are obsessed with.


Our fans are a bunch of reactionary tourists. If they were going to do anything re: Woodward and the Glazers they’d have done it already. 

Eventually Ole will be scapegoated but not yet. It’s convenient for everyone to allow standards to drop while we struggle to a mid-table finish.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

It's 2019. Man Utd are a midtable club with a Championship manager. I'd say they're punching above their weight right now, Ole deserves credit imo.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> United are one of the biggest clubs in the world. Their fans may accept mediocrity for a season or 2, but this is not going to be accepted long term. If you're still midtable this time next year your fans will be demanded Ole out. He's getting more leeway right now because he's a club legend and he is bringing through young players, something United fans are obsessed with.


Hahaha no they wont.

They'll be demanding 5 years for ole regardless of how shit we are and they'll use bad results under fergie a hundred years ago as justification for keeping him. 

Our fans dont care about winning. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Cliffy said:


> Hahaha no they wont.
> 
> They'll be demanding 5 years for ole regardless of how shit we are and they'll use bad results under fergie a hundred years ago as justification for keeping him.
> 
> ...


You hounded van Gaal and Mourinho out and they both won you trophies and got top 4. Ole doesn't look like he's capable of either.

I'm pretty sure your fans care a lot about winning. Unless literally everything about Man United and their fanbase has changed in the last year lol.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> You hounded van Gaal and Mourinho out and they both won you trophies and got top 4. Ole doesn't look like he's capable of either.
> 
> I'm pretty sure your fans care a lot about winning. Unless literally everything about Man United and their fanbase has changed in the last year lol.


The narrative is that we've tried experience and it didn't work. Two managers didn't work out so that means we must stick with the rubbish unproven failure because the united way or some other shite. 

It's so idiotic. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Poch doesn't get that free money if he takes another job so I imagine he'll probably wait til next summer or something. Maybe he'll take Jose's spot on Sky Sports lmao.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198231397628104707That flick pass by Alli :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198229425495695360


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Lmao we are completely insufferable, get fucked haters :heston

Mane and Bobby. :mark: 

Good result for Jose, picking up Tottenham's first away win since January.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That time of week again...

Çağlar Söyüncü :bow


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I would take Neil Warnock at Arsenal over Emery at this point. I remember Seb and a couple of others on here saying when he got the job he was a useless bottler, How right you was


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Li-VAR-pool :klopp2

Yeah, apparantly that's now a thing.

It was a struggle and Palace did well but the mentality of this Liverpool team is just immense atm and we keep on grinding and getting the results.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck me. Another win grinded out :mark: 

Once we actually get back into form and start playing well again it'll be over for you bitches :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know why i'm watching this match.

We're so shit :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

3-2 :sodone

Holy shit, what a turnaround.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Of course we have to concede in the 90th minute.

Ugh.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

bet Spurs finish above United and Arsenal now.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Earning below the market rate, while playing an aggressive pressing style and winning no trophies probably demotivated Spurs a bit. It can’t help when four regular players have publicly stated they want to leave. Probably more behind the scenes

I suspect burnout too. Spurs were up there with City and Liverpool until they were in the business end of the CL


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Want any more salt with that salt ep


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lewandowski is winning it lads.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

emery finally sacked

Ljungberg interim manager


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:smugwenger


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Steve Bruce masterclass :dance


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pep will be at Juve next season.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6

Stop doing this to us. My heart is struggling as it is.

The machine rolls on.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Went from a very comfortable win driven by Virgil Balloon Door Dijk to a shithouse result with our keeper out for the next match but honestly the 2-1 scoreline will just be forever known as a staple of our first title-winning season in 30 years.

City bottling it against Newcastle. :heston

Chelsea losing at home 0-1 to one of the worst teams in the league. :heston

Brendao's Leicester are the only real competition to be had around here. :brodgers 

Harry Wilson with a brace today as well. :banderas

Must be a maddening season for Liverpool haters! We have not yet reached peak insufferableness! :lol 

Well done to Mourinho, he's won his first three games in charge and has got Spurs firing. :mark: Son, Ali, Moura, and even Sissoko all have really shown up for him. Saw a Dave the Statman video with Squawka Football about how Mourinho would set up under Spurs and which players he'd favor and they were dead-on accurate with their analysis.  Eriksen leaving is guaranteed at this point. 

Hope everyone is well! :mark: Best of luck to farhanc (who is an Everton supporter btw)'s club tomorrow, may they use it all up before Wednesday! :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Watford are some club haha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200919810525290496
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Was ridiculous to reappoint him.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:sodone

:brodgers is a genius, he has turned Iheanacho into a World Class striker.

What a game, my voice is shot, I need some Halls soothers.

Liverpool, we're coming for you.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erm excuse me, we're the only ones that are allowed to do nerve shredding, heart pounding, nail biting, what the fuck is going on late winners, thank you very much addlin


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

OLE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well, at least we won't have to see Brock's Klopp smiley anymore...


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

SHELVEYYYY


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

this update... YIKES

Liverpool are really going to finally do it. ugh


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Joel said:


> Well, at least we won't have to see Brock's Klopp smiley anymore...


Just for you in fucked up form



http://imgur.com/tf4vxlV


Christ, this damn forum.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Here’s hoping for a big Spurs win tonight with the City burial to follow.

Relegation plz.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kane is done at the top level. Legs completely gone.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Divock fucking Origi. God bless that man.

2 immense finishes. All our goals were wonderful not only the finishes but the build up and assists too. Still annoyed by us constantly conceding goals though. Last night summed Lovren up. A worldy pass but two more defensive lapses for their goals.

But fuck it. A 5-2 win over the toffees, as shit as they are, is something to salivate.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Absolutely 10/10 performance from Sadio Mane and the thing is he could've easily had 2 more goals. The two assists were superb. A perfectly timed and weighted ball to Origi to take him past the keeper and then a filthy ball to the human cube making a run across the goal. Origi's second goal was a stunning display of skill to bring Lovren's long ball over the Everton back line under control and lob it over the head of Pickford. 

It's a shame we conceded two goals but the first one was a bit of shithousery and the second was simply Lovren not marking his man in the box. Lovren giveth and Lovren taketh away. He giveth more than he taketh away though and I'm happy he's still with us. As far as 3rd/4th choice CBs go he's the best you can hope for in my opinion. We still have the third best defense in the league so I'm not fussed.

Very pleased with the dominant performance given how many players we rested. When I saw the lineup with Bobby, Salah, and Hendo all being rested while Fabinho is out I was worried. Then I looked at Everton's lineup and felt a lot better about our chances and was happy to have the lads who came into the side prove me right. This is actually very similar to the side that upset Barca 4-0 iirc. 

Bournemouth should be an open game given their style which always favors us immensely. I think the side we went with today would be more than enough so I wouldn't be surprised to see more key players get rested to prepare for Salzburg.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Absolutely 10/10 performance from Sadio Mane and the thing is he could've easily had 2 more goals. The two assists were superb. A perfectly timed and weighted ball to Origi to take him past the keeper and then a filthy ball to the human cube making a run across the goal. Origi's second goal was a stunning display of skill to bring Lovren's long ball over the Everton back line under control and lob it over the head of Pickford.
> 
> It's a shame we conceded two goals but the first one was a bit of shithousery and the second was simply Lovren not marking his man in the box. Lovren giveth and Lovren taketh away. He giveth more than he taketh away though and I'm happy he's still with us. As far as 3rd/4th choice CBs go he's the best you can hope for in my opinion. We still have the third best defense in the league so I'm not fussed.
> 
> ...


I was shouting at Trent as much as Lovren for their second goal as he played a stray forward pass into nowhere with a minute to go of injury time, which Everton picked up, attacked down the right and he couldn't recover to block the cross and they scored. Klopp himself eluded to it in his interview afterwards how their second goal esp annoyed him.

But it's difficult to criticise anything when you've just won a derby 5-2 lol. Still buzzing. Bournemouth were terrible at Palace on Tuesday but we've still got to turn up and work hard on Saturday. Esp as we have a very tricky game in Austria midweek too.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton fan. I thought as I stated in my previous post that the club should have sacked the manager a month ago, so to give the new manager time evaluate the squad and decide who should stay and who should go either in the January window or the summer transfer window if they cannot get a replacement during January and what player they need to bring either in January or in the summer transfer window.

I can understand the idea of bringing Marco silva to Everton as he wanted to play attractive football but at his previous clubs he did not have players to do so.

However even though his idea of attacking football was good, he was tacitly lacking the understanding of what the best position is for players in the squad. I noticed in the forward areas that players position were changing weekly from inside forward to centre forward /striker . The lack of consistency left the players unsure of what role they were playing so the team looked disjointed .

So the next manger needs experience at a big club and big league regularly being at the top of the table not the next big thing in terms of being a manager , who could be amazing but is unproven .

The players at Everton are there they just need some who is more tacitly aware .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sheffield Utd MYSTIFIED by Big Brain Bruce and master of the dark VAR arts Lord Shelveymort :woo


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The last 2 results have been a massive blessing in disguise. If Freddie had delivered a couple of wins i have no doubt this joke of a board we have would have dropped a gigantic bollock took the cheap option and give him the job. His team selections so far have been mind boggling, In just two games he has shown he is absolutely clueless and will never get anywhere as a manager


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

is fitbabox ded?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Afraid so. The cb might be back one day but for now. It dieded on WF at least.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Shelvey with the greatest goal we've possibly ever scored


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202936290397884416
Beautiful.

I can hear Chris Sutton and Paul Merson crying from here.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good news for Leicester. Wonder how Rodgers will spend that £70m you'll receive for Chilwell in the summer 

(these smilies are shit)


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joel said:


> Good news for Leicester. Wonder how Rodgers will spend that £70m you'll receive for Chilwell in the summer
> 
> (these smilies are shit)


Pretty easily I should think.

I'd be more worried if we lost Ricardo or Ndidi.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Man, what if, after Jurgen Klopp leaves Liverpool 200 years from now, Brendan Rodgers took back over? I don't know, I could see the Liverpool board actually backing him and giving him control over transfers assuming his career maintains its current trajectory. He has got Leicester absolutely firing!










Remarkable work by Brendan and his boys.  Who saw that coming after they sold Maguire?

You know it's funny, I recall back when Brendan got sacked I was talking in the chatbox (or possibly one of the old EPL threads) about how he might be a good replacement for Arsene Wenger at Arsenal and was mocked. Now we have Arsenal sacking their Wenger replacement and Brendan deciding he'd rather renew with Leicester, whom he has in an immensely better position than Arsenal are in. 

Not saying I was right or anything as perhaps Brendan wasn't ready back then, just think it's amusing!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203247941005262849
The absolute state of this women's-clothes-wearing bald fraud.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203247941005262849
> The absolute state of this women's-clothes-wearing bald fraud.


He’s terrible. Genuinely terrible.

The hype around what he’s achieved with some of the greatest squads in club football history is ridiculous. Has shown time and again that he can’t deal with adversity. Take away those great players and he would literally have a mental breakdown.

Fraud indeed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shocking performance. Shocking selection. Everyone got it wrong today.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Another dominant result against Bournemouth to add to our collection.  

Wonderful ball over the top from Hollywood Hendo to Ox. Then Keita and Salah linked up brilliantly for the second and third goals. So happy to see Keita come into the side and do well as I think he offers the missing piece in our midfield in the 4-3-3, he's just struggled so much with injuries. Very pleased with Klopp's side selection and substitutions today with the Salzburg match in mind. Between today and the Everton match (a club we defeated 5-2 with a largely rotated side just a few days ago, for Chelsea fans keeping track at home), we should have all the players we want as fit as can possibly be expected with this fixture congestion. Though obviously still no Fabinho which does hurt. 

Bournemouth looked like absolute zombies out there after Ake went down and we got our first goal shortly after. Sad to say but true. Hoping Eddie Howe can find a way to pick the boys up and get out of the relegation battle they're currently in. 

Nice to get the clean sheet as well! ?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Comfortable win and a clean sheet. That was nice. As was Keita playing 90 minutes and getting a goal. Plus Salah getting a goal and an assist to boot. He's been struggling these past few weeks so hopefully that kick starts him again.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Son's goal today is required viewing. Wow! He's been on my shortlist this year for players I'd consider adding to our side. That's 15 G+A in his last 15 appearances, by the way. Great player.

City getting manhandled at home (2-0 at press time).  Yeah, Leicester is the only competition for the title we have right now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Pep is an absolute bald coward :berlino


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

2-1!!!!!

FUCKING GET IN!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pep is up there with Emery and Carver with the worst coaches in the history of the PL.

Absolutely ripped to shreds by Ole's United. Should have been 3 or 4 up. Easy night.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's time to put some respect on Ole's name.

Unbeaten vs Liverpool, Leicester, Man City, Chelsea, Spurs, Wolves Sheffield United and Arsenal.

He deserves to stay at the wheel.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

R.I.P. Citeh ?

Two horse race now. Boxing Day will be huge.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Not too sure who we're going to bring in as the new permanent Everton manager, but they need to encourage we play the way we did today for the most part. Can't handle the bootleg tiki taka slow togger we've had for years.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

well if it wasn't before, title race is definitely over now. not even Liverpool could bottle it from here

LMFAO @ Pep. playing a 35 year old DM at CB continually despite having other centre backs on the bench, exposed by Ole. lovely result


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Pep doesn't know how to manage a side when he doesn't have two fit world class players available for every position.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That Suarez goal.

My goodness.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If we can get through December (Honestly i would even say Jan) without imploding then the title is surely ours. City didn't address their weaknesses well enough and we've taken full advantage of it. 

Also 2-1 was a very flattering score for City. Rashford alone should have had at hat trick.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

That goal from my boy Son was world class.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That performance 

Iheanacho's best performance for us. Ricardo, Soyuncu and Evans were magnificent. Vardy still on course to break his own record.

Watching Grealish get frustrated was a joy to watch as well.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brendan; What the fuck are you trying to do to us????!!!! We're on our way to bin Citeh and you come along. Leave us alone :foldarmssmiley

Full credit to him and the team tho


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Leicester are a proper team.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as long time Everton Fan yesterday's result proved it is not the team's fault that Everton were in the bottom 3 but actually what they were being told to do in the match.

Duncan Ferguson motivated team to work harder than before and they won .

I am assuming that if Everton get more possession than the 30% of yesterday's match against Chelsea that Everton could actually have a bigger result scoring more goal.

On the manager I think give Duncan sometime to see what he can do , so that the search for a new manager can be done properly. 

Vitor Pereira seams to very tactically aware as he gave advice to josep guardiola when josep guardiola was Bayern Munich , which he could if he appointed Everton manger make the existing squad perform better .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> "[Manchester] United have the quality to defend and the quality to attack on the counter-attack and you have to accept that," he added.
> 
> "That is the level we face against Liverpool, Manchester United, Barcelona, Real Madrid, Juventus. They are the teams we have to face and the reality is maybe we are not able now to compete with them.
> 
> "Maybe we need to live that as a club to improve, to accept the reality now and improve."


Pep on the sauce again I see.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal choking again at the moment.

1-0 down at West Ham at HT.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what the fuck happened to this place


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The machine rolls on.

We were quite awful too for the most part and Watford can count themselves unlucky on the day. God bless Mo.

You can see why Klopp hates early kick offs.

Bah, twas the wind.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That's probably that then.

Lucky to even get a point today, Pukki was through on goal twice but luckily Soyuncu and Ricardo got back to deny him.

Not good enough in the final third, we desperately need a quality winger in January, that's the only piece missing to our puzzle, Harvey Barnes especially was shit today.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205856821275172864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205863018166390784
?

Bit of a shithouse game with all the wind but Salah came through when needed and unlike some other clubs we won't mention we did not drop points to bottom-of-the-table sides at home and are now 10 points clear. Quite happy with that!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"That's absolute bollocks"


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kiz said:


> what the fuck happened to this place


they butchered her son

and Liverpool are winning the league. dark days indeed


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan. I am excited to see if the rumours are correct and Carlo Ancelotti is indeed appointed as the next Everton Manager . 

As I am under the opinion that a big name manager attracts big name players to a club.

Also I understand that Fahad Moshri currently doesn't actually have any other sporting interest so doesn't have use the club to bankroll the other sports he is involved with .

Also the rumours are Zlatan ibrahimovic might be joining Everton. If this true it will be good short term solution for the striking options for 6-18 months , until they can find the right players to play upfront .

What are people thoughts on both Zlatan ibrahimovic and Carlo Ancelotti both joining Everton ?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Kiz said:


> what the fuck happened to this place


We became GDPR compliant

apparently GDPR hates smileys :hogansun


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Carabao Cup Semi-Final draw has been made:

United/City
Leicester/Villa

We're at home first, then the 2nd leg 3 weeks later at City on January 28th. I hope we beat City again and progress to the final.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol the two big teams drawn together WHAT A SHOCK


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Man City vs Leicester haven't been drawn together though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If United get a creative player (who wants to be a the club) and a top class centre back (basically one who isn't English or Swedish) I reckon we'll be quite watchable again. Fast attackers are something I'll always like to see but they need someone playing the passes, Pogba could do it but he's not arsed. Rashford is in great form and Greenwood is a superb finisher, we are nowhere near City and Liverpool - or even Leicester, based off this season - so there's work to do but there's potential there at least!

This new site is absolute dogshit, no chatbox is fucking shite. I miss the chatbox times during footy  you were my favourite internet cabbages.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

a Vader and a Kiz sighting in a week, what a time to be alive


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Vader said:


> If United get a creative player (who wants to be a the club) and a top class centre back (basically one who isn't English or Swedish) I reckon we'll be quite watchable again. Fast attackers are something I'll always like to see but they need someone playing the passes, Pogba could do it but he's not arsed. Rashford is in great form and Greenwood is a superb finisher, we are nowhere near City and Liverpool - or even Leicester, based off this season - so there's work to do but there's potential there at least!
> 
> This new site is absolute dogshit, no chatbox is fucking shite. I miss the chatbox times during footy  you were my favourite internet cabbages.


It's looking like you are getting Haaland. 

Agreed, miss the chatbox.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Outclassed, De Bruyne ran the show, what a magnificent player.

Mahrez pissed all over Chilwell.

Our wingers are all bang average.

Onto Boxing Day and a nice 8pm fixture


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> Our wingers are all bang average.


I did tell you about Barnes last season. Although, I do think he stated pretty well this season, but he has no x-factor really.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joel said:


> I did tell you about Barnes last season. Although, I do think he stated pretty well this season, but he has no x-factor really.


Perez and Gray have been worse.

Barnes has about five assists this season but in terms of goals, just like our other wingers he doesn't contribute enough.

Despite being 2nd, right now none of our wingers deserve to start.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Probably the worst officiating I've ever seen in a match but thankfully we pulled through with a great play between Mane and BOBBY. 

CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD ???


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> Perez and Gray have been worse.
> 
> Barnes has about five assists this season but in terms of goals, just like our other wingers he doesn't contribute enough.
> 
> Despite being 2nd, right now none of our wingers deserve to start.


Gray has been pretty awful. It's clear he is just going to be pure pace and not much else.

Barnes is a good player, but just don't see him as a game changer or anything special really. 

What level do you see Leicester at now?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Probably the worst officiating I've ever seen in a match but thankfully we pulled through with a great play between Mane and BOBBY.
> 
> CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD ???


The refs in this tournament were poor overall but that final took the piss at times. I'm not even judging it because it was Liverpool, it was just p.bad plain and simple.

Siiiiii Senoooooor; Give the ball to Bobby and he will score!!! Feels good. For a 0-0 most of the game, it was still a p.entralling final tbh. We had good chances to win and they defended well and used every trick in the book to frustrate us. Van Dijk and Gomez were excellent for us tho. So glad Virgil played the final. Alisson again pulled off a great save or two.

But we won and that's what counts.

Leicester will be tough but I'll worry about that later. For now, be happy.

I hope Ox is ok, too. Looked nasty when he fell but he left on his feet so hopefully it's not too bad.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joel said:


> What level do you see Leicester at now?


Still more than capable of top four but the Man City and Liverpool games will tell us a lot of where we are at, we've lost one, Boxing Day is even bigger.

The wingers just need to start contributing more, Tielemans as well has been struggling lately.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Enough is enough ole out. I am sick of this team.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

What a great weekend for footy, Liverpool champions of the world (damn nice to hear that) and Man U tanking to Watford lol. Only shame was Ox getting injured but hopefully it not to serious. Roll on boxing day!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Iffy Onuora ( the PFA equalities coach) and some dickhead rapper called Stormzy amongst others have come out and said that the "apparent" racist attack aimed at Rudiger on Sunday is down to Brexit ???. Never have i heard so much shit in all my life. Political correctness has completely took over in this country. We are doomed


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Brehs I am so moist rn


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I am looking forward to listening to the best thing on radio on Christmas Day on BBC Radio 2 at 22:00 UK time which is Bill Kenwright's Golden Year.









Radio 2 - Listen Live - BBC Sounds


Listen live to BBC Radio 2 on BBC Sounds




www.bbc.co.uk





Repeated 








BBC Radio 2 - Bill Kenwright's Golden Years, Elvis Presley, Anthony Newley and Connie Francis


Bill Kenwright journeys through his Golden Years at Christmas.




www.bbc.co.uk





Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Enough is enough ole out. I am sick of this team.


the team has one tactic, hit on the counter with pace. works well when we're playing the bigger boys and they're going for it, but the weaker sides that don't play that way, give us nothing. squad is also thin, not much can be done, Ole or not right now. laughing stock


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Our most important game of the season, our worst performance of the season, that was disgusting.

It was like playing with ten men for 60 minutes, Barnes was appalling.

After watching Liverpool though it wouldn't surprise me if they go the season unbeaten.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

well, if it wasn't over before this round, it certainly is now, fucking Leicester


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Has nothing to do with Leicester. People need to stop blaming other teams and just realise that this Liverpool team is miles ahead of everyone else. That's in both home and Europe. Officially the world too. 18 games played, 17 won, 1 drawn. Their 2019 record on a whole is something ridiculous as well. Lost one Prem game (City at the Etihad), lost one FA Cup game (2nd string), lost one League Cup game (youth team), and lost two CL games which meant squat as they won the second leg (Barca) and topped the group (Napoli). 

You can hate them as much as you like. I sure do. But you can't deny them. Nor can you blame teams for not beating them as they're just not as good as them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Joel said:


> Has nothing to do with Leicester. People need to stop blaming other teams and just realise that this Liverpool team is miles ahead of everyone else. That's in both home and Europe. Officially the world too. 18 games played, 17 won, 1 drawn. Their 2019 record on a whole is something ridiculous as well. Lost one Prem game (City at the Etihad), lost one FA Cup game (2nd string), lost one League Cup game (youth team), and lost two CL games which meant squat as they won the second leg (Barca) and topped the group (Napoli).
> 
> You can hate them as much as you like. I sure do. But you can't deny them. Nor can you blame teams for not beating them as they're just not as good as them.


MOTD were basically saying how bad Leicester were and didn't cement how spot on we were at everything last night. No doubt Leicester were poor but we controlled the whole game and even without the penalty, we could have scored 7 or 8.

It was a pretty perfect performance by is barring better finishing early on.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Great win over West Ham with our B team.

Who needs Vardy when you have Iheanacho.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Four goals in three games for Firmino. Great to see him back in form after looking jaded for a while.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Joel said:


> Has nothing to do with Leicester. People need to stop blaming other teams and just realise that this Liverpool team is miles ahead of everyone else. That's in both home and Europe. Officially the world too. 18 games played, 17 won, 1 drawn. Their 2019 record on a whole is something ridiculous as well. Lost one Prem game (City at the Etihad), lost one FA Cup game (2nd string), lost one League Cup game (youth team), and lost two CL games which meant squat as they won the second leg (Barca) and topped the group (Napoli).
> 
> You can hate them as much as you like. I sure do. But you can't deny them. *Nor can you blame teams for not beating them as they're just not as good as them.*


I can and I will. worse teams have given Liverpool a game this season and been unlucky, a side like Leicester should've done better than a 4-0 loss

that being said yes we all know how good Pool are currently and yes their record is incredible, no doubt about that


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Erling Haaland has agreed to join Dortmund from RB Salzburg.

Good win for us yesterday at Burnley. Hopefully we can win at Arsenal on New Year's Day next.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

How VAR expects players to run


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what a lifeless and depressing performance that was, against a rubbish Arsenal side too. Chelsea and Spurs drop points yet we can't capitalise. JLINGZ is utter garbage, Matic is gassed, Fred sucks, Lindelof sucks, Maguire had a mare, Pogba and McTom are out. what a time


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton fan I find it interesting that Alisher Usmanov according a Financial Times could be eyeing as steak in Everton 

If he decides to invest in the club it could be useful as Moshiri has only $1.9 billion

Alisher Usmanov $12.7 billion so could take the club to a level where they could possibly get the top players maybe.

I understand the reputation of Everton is not the same as Barcelona or Real Madrid or even Manchester United. However if players decide they will want to play in the Premier League Everton could be an option if Alisher Usmanov put and the wages make things interesting .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

What a weird day for FA cup results. Brilliant to see Everton beaten by Liverpool B-team (hell it was border line under 21)!! Everton may have had three chances in the first half but they got totally shut out in the 2nd half (no shots on target). Poor bastards lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

MrFlash said:


> What a weird day for FA cup results. Brilliant to see Everton beaten by Liverpool B-team (hell it was border line under 21)!! Everton may have had three chances in the first half but they got totally shut out in the 2nd half (no shots on target). Poor bastards lol


the formation Ancelotti fielded was laughable, no wonder they lost


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Renegade™ said:


> the formation Ancelotti fielded was laughable, no wonder they lost


Yea was 3-4-2-1 wasn't it? Risky playing a formation they're not used to against such a strong opponent, utter madness doing it at Anfield. Don't get what he was going for with it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

MrFlash said:


> Yea was 3-4-2-1 wasn't it? Risky playing a formation they're not used to against such a strong opponent, utter madness doing it at Anfield. Don't get what he was going for with it.


plus he had Seamus Coleman playing as part of the back 3 when the bloke is a full back, dumb move. just because Conte made it work with Azpilicueta (who's better defensively than going forward anyway) doesn't mean it'll work for every full back you try it with

also - Benfica have just signed Julian Weigl from Dortmund in one of the most surprising/random transfers ever tbh


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The wheels are coming off.

Fuck knows why Rodgers keeps persisting on playing wingers.

As for Ben Chilwell, jesus fucking christ, if Man City or Chelsea want him so bad, I hope we cash in and get rid.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> The wheels are coming off.
> 
> Fuck knows why Rodgers keeps persisting on playing wingers.
> 
> As for Ben Chilwell, jesus fucking christ, if Man City or Chelsea want him so bad, I hope we cash in and get rid.


I actually agree a bit regarding Chilwell. He is a good full back, but not world class and not worth the money being banded around for him.

A lot of talk is about him, but Ricardo is superior in every aspect of the game to Chilwell yet does not seem to get as much credit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Agreed about Ricardo. I haven't seen much of Leicester but he was definitely one of the better players when we played them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank god this place works on tapatalk again as the desktop version is no buys. 

#OleOut

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Why isn't this called the Football thread?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Liverpool will be able to put a second string out in the league soon and focus on retaining the champions league.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I am surprised that Saturday Premier League fixtures are mostly draws. I wonder if anyone else thinks this is odd that there were so many draws.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

City without Laporte are a mess defensively. strange how Pep persists with his best CM at centre back when Otamendi is sitting on the bench, but it doesn't matter anymore, title is Liverpool's anyway

also a debut hat trick off the bench for Haaland, what a way to start your Dortmund career


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

#SackWoodward is trending on Twitter.

Not that it's going to make a difference to us.

Oh and I just read we signed Neil Ashton, the guy who is the host of the Sunday Supplement on Sky Sports, to become our PR Advisor :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

We've been utter shite tonight. No wonder Burnley are winning 2-0. This was a chance for us to close the gap to Chelsea too, after they dropped points last night.

Need new signings ASAP, but that's not going to happen in this window. Woodward is useless.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Leicester found themselves a new set of wheels tonight, quality performance.

Good to see Perez and Barnes contributing.

Ricardo Pereira just gets better and better, one of the best players I've ever seen in a Leicester shirt.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Even Flow said:


> We've been utter shite tonight. No wonder Burnley are winning 2-0. This was a chance for us to close the gap to Chelsea too, after they dropped points last night.
> 
> Need new signings ASAP, but that's not going to happen in this window. Woodward is useless.


we need about 5-6 new signings but I doubt we get anyone, I mean our last signing was a decent looking Championship winger who is REALLY FAST but otherwise limited. Ole's at the wheel and the wheels are well and truly coming off


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

We’re almost there lads....4 more wins and we’re mathematically guaranteed a top 4 finish!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

good confidence boosting thrashing of Tranmere, knowing us we'll follow that up with a loss


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So we sign Bruno Fernandes, finally.

Now, because we need a striker, we're signing a former Watford striker, who plays in China. Who earns around £300k a week there, and we're paying like a 3rd of his wages, plus a loan fee, oh and there's an option to make it permanent in the summer. Totally ridiculous. I would've rather seen us sign Josh King, than Ighalo.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Another tactical masterclass this evening.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Grealish is the best player in the league outside of Liverpool. Would spend £100m+ on him. 

The shower of shite he’s surrounded with at Villa is criminal.


----------



## IAmNegan (Nov 28, 2019)

I’ll name 10 better 


Irish Jet said:


> Grealish is the best player in the league outside of Liverpool. Would spend £100m+ on him.
> 
> The shower of shite he’s surrounded with at Villa is criminal.


I could name at least 20/30 players better and I’m a big admirer of Grealish. But I’ll just name a few who are elite top level footballers when fit and playing to their ability. For a start KDB is IMO the best player in the league, he would walk into any football team in any league.

KDB, Aguero, Sterling, David Silva, Bernardo Silva, Riyad Mahrez, Gabriel Jesus, Hueng Min Son, Harry Kane, Paul Pogba, Marcus Rashford.

Grealish is having a fantastic season and deserves a big move in the summer but he is yet to prove it on an international or European level of any sort. I don’t support a PL club so no bias, he was a player I was screaming out for my club to buy when we were a stable club in the PL a few years ago


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Not sure if it relevant on here but Man City been banned from Champions league for two season and fined 24.9 mil for breaking finical fair play rules. Wonder how this will effect their rebuild, Peps decision to stay or leave and rest of their season? 

Couldn't have happened to a nicer club ? Well done UFEA!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

MrFlash said:


> Not sure if it relevant on here but Man City been banned from Champions league for two season and fined 24.9 mil for breaking finical fair play rules. Wonder how this will effect their rebuild, Peps decision to stay or leave and rest of their season?
> 
> Couldn't have happened to a nicer club ? Well done UFEA!


Depends if UEFA have the balls to follow through with this


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Depends if UEFA have the balls to follow through with this





tommo010 said:


> Depends if UEFA have the balls to follow through with this


I've just said that to a friend via text, hopefully they don't overturn it like the FA did with Chelsea ban as Man City deserve this 100%.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as Everton Fan I am surprised that Manchester City have been banned for 2 years of European competition and find 24.9 million euros, as it will make the Champions League worse off as some of the top players will not be playing.

I fully except Manchester City to appeal this and ban and fine could possibly be reduced.

However, I also don’t like the idea that clubs which are owned by ultra wealthy behaving like when they need something please it is like” please dad can have some money as I have spent all my money and need some more for stuff “.

Clubs should live within certain amount limits otherwise you could have all star teams and mega wages. So making only the richest owned clubs winning stuff and make football less competitive and boring.

Lastly from a purely selfish point of view as massive Everton Fan a Manchester City ban would mean the 5th placed team would get Champions League football next season and as Everton a 3 points of 5th they could get in to next seasons Champions League and who knows what will happen to Everton then.

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MrFlash said:


> I've just said that to a friend via text, hopefully they don't overturn it like the FA did with Chelsea ban as Man City deserve this 100%.


The FA had nothing to do with Chelsea's ban being overturned.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

There is now talk of the Premier League issuing a points deduction on the back of this


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome to see some accountability and consequences for City's blatant fraudulence at last.  Not sure how they don't end up having their recent PL titles stripped after this. Hopefully we'll see even more justice doled out soon.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

IAmNegan said:


> I’ll name 10 better
> 
> 
> I could name at least 20/30 players better and I’m a big admirer of Grealish. But I’ll just name a few who are elite top level footballers when fit and playing to their ability. For a start KDB is IMO the best player in the league, he would walk into any football team in any league.
> ...


I’m talking about right now. He’s playing a level above all those players except maybe KDB. Obviously needs to prove it over a longer period but his form is no surprise given his development in the Championship the last two years. He’s turning into a complete player.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Remember when @Kiz was arguing City were self sustainable? Good times.

Tip of the iceberg with this plastic trash. Everything about the club is fake. Propaganda outfit and nothing more. Perfect club for the bald fraud.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> Depends if UEFA have the balls to follow through with this


UEFA seem to be all in on it but if CAS overturn or reduce the ban via City's appeal then it's on them isn't to instruct UEFA on their ruling? I'm not really sure how it all works tho, so it could still be on UEFA to dig their heels in.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea should sack Lampard in the summer and get Allegri in. Losing three times to Ole. 

LMAO

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cliffy said:


> Chelsea should sack Lampard in the summer and get Allegri in. Losing three times to Ole.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


that would 100% be the Chelsea way


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

VAR referee checking potential penalty against Ederson.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ben Chilwell ?‍♂

I have no words.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Think we all saw that result coming... ??


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

TFC season starts today!!!! Excited to see the Reds back on the field. I think TFC will be a solid playoff contender this year as long as they can stay relatively healthy. Altidore, Piatti, and Bradley all have injury question marks on them this year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Liverpool 

I'm happy


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Liverpool
> 
> I'm happy


If you are an opposing fan, you should not be. This only means the team won´t be complacent in the transfer market, which was a danger.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Thank fuck no one posts on this forum anymore otherwise this thread would have been unbearable in the last 24 hours


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

CGS said:


> Thank fuck no one posts on this forum anymore otherwise this thread would have been unbearable in the last 24 hours


this place WAS unbearable the last few years with all the Liverpool fans coming off the bandwagons pulling up week after week haha

but yeah, ghost town these days, sad times


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I am incredulous that keep playing people out of position like putting Gylfi Sigurðsson on the left wing when he normally a number 10 or 8.
In football manager his vision is listed at 11/20 which I think low. Bernard has better vision at 14/20. The team need in the summer a better number 10 and better as Gylfi Sigurðsson in all his 345 games he made 57 assists which is one assist every 6.05263158 games.

So the team need to recruit better in summer.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Bruno Fernandez has really lifted manutd


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jonny Evans > Virgil Van Dijk.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bruno Fernandes has improved us so much, it's crazy to think with how bad we've been top four is still a realistic possibility


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Liverpool fans are in self-quarantine


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

If the league void this season and no champions is declared, Liverpool fans would be a danger to themselves in self-quarantine.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as a Football fan in general I think that suspending the season with coronavirus is a good thing.
There are several options for football if the situation get worse.

They could decide to end the season now there could be problems as teams near the bottom could complain saying we are relegated and could have stayed up.

They could also declare the season null and void, which could mean teams stay in the same leagues next season with teams saying were not promoted or won the tit. Also, so there is a concern for smaller less funded football team could have financial problems as they generate income from matchdays.

Not forgetting all the supporting industries like food, clearing and other people who depend on football for a living.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Finally football is back, in the form of Bundesliga. Will probably set an example for other leagues which will resume their seasons. Will be interesting to see how everything goes in Germany and how they will handle any situations that can arise in these conditions.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

No one posted the hilarious sex dolls posing as fans during a K-League match?










😂😂😂


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton fan it will be interesting to see what happens the premier league restarts on the 17th June.

It will be interesting to see how players cope with no fans in the stadiums.

I am still perplexed that they propose neutral venues for some games including the Merseyside derby not at Goodison Park but at the Etihahd stadium Manchester City.

Another question arising from the restart is loan player like Djibril Sidibe (Everton), Odion Ighalo (Manchester United), etc.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Timo Werner look's to be going to Chelsea. According to Sky Sports, they've agreed a deal in principle with Werner.

I didn't get the Liverpool links tbh. Where would he play? Klopp wouldn't drop Mane or Salah, so Firmino would have to be either sold of dropped. And I never saw that ever hapening.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Timo Werner look's to be going to Chelsea. According to Sky Sports, they've agreed a deal in principle with Werner.
> 
> I didn't get the Liverpool links tbh. Where would he play? Klopp wouldn't drop Mane or Salah, so Firmino would have to be either sold of dropped. And I never saw that ever happening.


Hello Even Flow, I agree with you that Werner going to Liverpool is ludicrous as you said where would you play him. 

Some players don’t mind sitting on bench collecting big money and doing nothing, so going to Chelsea would be a good move provided he actually gets a first team place.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

I just found out the BL restarted a few weeks ago.

Meh...


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I looked forward to the game between Everton and Liverpool.

However, after watching the first half which I thought was cagey not happening between the two teams at best. I assumed that the second half would be better however despite Everton having some chances towards the end I was still a cagey second half.

I am assuming when Everton play Norwich City Wednesday they have better performance.

Tactically I thought Carlo Ancelotti was good defensively however attacking wise they missed that magic. I would have played Bernard on the left and then bring on Anthony Gordon later on as Anthony Gordon is one for future at Everton.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bruno is the greatest footballer of all times.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just seen this on twitter. Moyes was offered the chance to sign Thiago from Barcelona when he took over from Sir Alex, yet he rejected it and signed Fellaini. WTF


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276092778636816385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276092782655004672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276092784135544832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276092785570000897


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Congrats ya bastards (Liverpool and their fans)


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you Chelsea for making it so Man City have to honour the new PL CHAMPIONS!!!!! YNWA


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Face hurts from smiling.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

SIX EUROPEAN CUPS

AND NINETEEN LEAGUES

THAT'S WHAT WE CALL "HISTORY"


----------



## lufc1992 (Feb 27, 2019)

Joel said:


> Congrats ya bastards (Liverpool and their fans)


30 years ago Liverpool won the first division
30 years ago leeds won the 2nd division.
C’mon Leeds make history repeat its self


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That will be me avoiding all football related media for a month or so outside of United games.

Woodward/Glazers are already making the excuses for a lack of signings. If we don't react while Liverpool rule the league, especially now we finally look close to having a good squad, they can burn.

Grealish and Sancho obvious targets. Probably end up at City and Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

TerraRising said:


> SIX EUROPEAN CUPS
> 
> AND NINETEEN LEAGUES
> 
> THAT'S WHAT WE CALL "HISTORY"


ONE* Premier League

what a sad moment, all aboard the LiVARpool bandwagon 8*D


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Finally champions of England, again!


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Renegade™ said:


> ONE* Premier League
> 
> what a sad moment, all aboard the LiVARpool bandwagon 8*D


Bandwagon? No, mate, been partying since May 2013.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol Liverpool


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Just off to grab a few beers. Give them plenty of time to rest in the fridge before I watch the champions this afternoon 😁


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Next season manutd will be back


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

if Utd sign Sancho, and perhaps a new CB, I'd be more confident they'd be "back"

Declan Rice would be good too, taking over from Matic who's not getting any younger


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Next season manutd will be back


Hahahahaha


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo/Messi era is done. This is Greenwood's sport now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Delighted to see that my boys Irish Jet and Renegade survived da Corona to witness Liverpool winning da title. Plz wear yer masks so you'll still be around to watch Hendo lift da trophy too. Stay safe x



Irish Jet said:


> *Re: Premier League 2019/20 Discussion Thread*
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:hendo (rip)


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

TFC/DC United "postponed" half an hour before game start this morning due to covid.

Welcome to the world of North American sports for the next who knows how long.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Hello as a long term Everton Fan.*

I have noticed that current squad has deficiencies in midfield areas.

*Jean-Philippe Gbamin*

The number 6 has been inured, so we have not really seen what he can do according football manager 2020 he currently 140/200 and potentially 146/200 or 79 in Fifa 20. However, his future at Everton depends on if Ancelotti has enough faith in him.

*Gylfi Sigurðsson*

The number 10 has been in consistent his numbers in football manager 2020 he currently 141/200 and potentially 152/200 or 83 in Fifa 20. In football manger 2020 his vision is 11/20 and in FIFA 20 it 86. It will interesting to if he stays next season or goes somewhere else as he has been inconsistent and has only scored 2 goals compared to last season with 13 goal.

Personally I think Everton should think about replacing him with someone else as he ok for bottom middle team in Premier League 10-15 position or a bit higher but not a top teams as he would have stayed at Tottenham Hotspur and not joined Swansea city.

*Fabian Delph*

The number 8 has been doing ok this season his numbers is football manager 2020 he currently 135/200 and potentially 148/200 or 81 in Fifa 20. He can do defend and attack in equal measure.

I think he will stay part of squad as he experienced

*André Gomes*

He is a deep lying playmaker and has been good when not injured his numbers in football manager 2020 he currently 146/200 and potentially 161/200 or 80 in Fifa 20.

His instincts and vision means he should stay next season as he fits Ancelotti’s formation of 4-4-2.

*Tom Davies*

Tom is still one for future at number 6 his numbers in football manager 2020 he currently 131/200 and potentially 152/200 or 75 in Fifa 20.

I, this he will stay at the club as Ancelotti can guide him to being a better 6.

*Anthony Gordon*

He is a player who can play anywhere in front line left right and central,his numbers in football manager 2020 he currently 113/200 and potentially 133/200, or he is not Fifa 20.
He is one for future and is still learning what position is best for him.

*Alex Iwobi*

Alex is a winger who can play on both sides of pitch and his numbers in football manager 2020 he currently 144/200 and potentially 158/200 or 79 in Fifa 20.

He is slightly inconsistent however if he can be more consistent he will extremely well at Everton.

*Bernard*

He is Everton’s best left-winger and technically one of the best players at Everton
and his numbers in football manager 2020 he currently 143/200 and potentially 160/200 or 84 in Fifa 20.

What he needs is better players in central midfield positions at number 6 and 10, so he has the freedom to do his thing.

*Theo Walcott*

He is one of Everton’s faster players on the pitch, and he can play right wing or striker. His numbers in football manager 2020 he currently 131/200 and potentially 160/200 or 85 in Fifa 20.

His form has been hit-and-miss, it depends on if Ancelotti wants to keep him.

I am currently in 2 minds if Ancelotti can get him to perform like he did at times for Arsenal then he should stay as not many players can cope with him at full speed, but that depends on Ancelotti plans for next season.

Otherwise in defence and in attack Everton are good.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I game away from champions league. Let’s go united


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288844720404402176
Newcastle Fans today


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

My 'Quakes are on a roll.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

TerraRising said:


> My 'Quakes are on a roll.


Well, that aged poorly.

Also, Madrid got outclassed by City.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

If man utd get to win the Europa lge and finish third, some of our fans have classed that as a good season, it is for where have been the last few seasons, but we are winners and next season has to be better, success didn't just come easy. It took Sir Alex a good few years to make us winners, he was nearly sacked in 86 but we won the FA cup, it might've been a lot different, if he had been sacked and we lost the cup,

Ole needs to be given the same amount of time, bruno was a great signing, we need rid of shaw, pogba and lingard , plus the other fringe players who aren't good enough, now I'm not saying pogba isn't good, but he ain't consistent enough and has a bad attire, there was a reason he was sold for 1.5m to Juventus off Sir Alex, mans got all the talent in the world, most french players are like that who have played for man u, barthez, slivestre, now pogba.

Roll on the next europa match!!!


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Carter84 said:


> If man utd get to win the Europa lge and finish third, some of our fans have classed that as a good season, it is for where have been the last few seasons, but we are winners and next season has to be better, success didn't just come easy. It took Sir Alex a good few years to make us winners, he was nearly sacked in 86 but we won the FA cup, it might've been a lot different, if he had been sacked and we lost the cup,
> 
> Ole needs to be given the same amount of time, bruno was a great signing, we need rid of shaw, pogba and lingard , plus the other fringe players who aren't good enough, now I'm not saying pogba isn't good, but he ain't consistent enough and has a bad attire, there was a reason he was sold for 1.5m to Juventus off Sir Alex, mans got all the talent in the world, most french players are like that who have played for man u, barthez, slivestre, now pogba.
> 
> Roll on the next europa match!!!


Ed better deliver sancho for ole


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

we absolutely do NOT need to get rid of Shaw or especially Pogba you numpty, Pogba and Bruno have worked well together since the resumption and Shaw is fine at LB. more pressing issues are hopefully Sancho and an improvement over Lindelof/Bailly at CB

Lingard can definitely go I won't argue that


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

It's gonna be Manch€st€r vs P$G


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Renegade™ said:


> we absolutely do NOT need to get rid of Shaw or especially Pogba you numpty, Pogba and Bruno have worked well together since the resumption and Shaw is fine at LB. more pressing issues are hopefully Sancho and an improvement over Lindelof/Bailly at CB
> 
> Lingard can definitely go I won't argue that


Your opinion, your num0ty comment is crass.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Nvm


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

😂😂😂😂 I would 8-2 be a Barcelona fan right now.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Renegade™ said:


> we absolutely do NOT need to get rid of Shaw or especially Pogba you numpty, Pogba and Bruno have worked well together since the resumption and Shaw is fine at LB. more pressing issues are hopefully Sancho and an improvement over Lindelof/Bailly at CB
> 
> Lingard can definitely go I At least have some balls and stop saying we shouldn't get 4id of shaw when he needa to go, wtf ...


My balls are just fine, man u are class .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Can't belive the score, jezuz feckin christ.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

TerraRising said:


> It's gonna be Manch€st€r vs P$G


This aged pretty well


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

oleanderson89 said:


> This aged pretty well


Dammit, Pep!


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an *Everton fan*, Carlo Ancelotti has a conundrum for places in central midfield as with the potential signings of Allan, James Rodriguez and Abdoulaye Doucouré arriving. Because Gylfi Sigurðsson, Fabian Delph, Jean-Philippe Gbamin, Tom Davies, André Gomes and others are at Everton. 

He needs to decide which of existing central midfielders he is keeping and which are leaving as you cannot play all of them. 

As you need to still have wide players and people up front.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as *an Everton Fan* I am frightened to think what this Everton team can actually do this season.

Inasmuch as, the new signings have been at Everton at short period of time.

*James Rodriguez *has been at the club for 12 days.

*Allan *Has been at the club for 14 days.

*Abdoulaye Doucouré *Has been at club at 11 days.

So once the new players get integrated and have an even better understanding with the existing players, the team could get in to Europe next season possible win a cup.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The sport’s fucked. Handball rule needs to change *now*...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank fuck I stopped posting on here after the parody that we've become


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotland 90mins away from our first major finals in 22 years


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Scotland 90mins away from our first major finals


Watching them overcome Israel was fuckin ace!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

TerraRising said:


> Watching them overcome Israel was fuckin ace!


Tough game against Serbia in the final. Think everyone will just say fuck covid and go out and celebrate.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I watched Southampton vs Everton, Southampton targeted Everton’s right side as Seamus Coleman right back was inured and put new defender Ben Godfrey at right back even though he is actually a centre back, so they put more ball towards Everton’s makeshift right back.

Everton should have played Jonjoe Kenny should have played if he was fit. Becaue you need right back to play right back, play people in positions.
Southampton took a 2-0 lead at half time even with 1 goal disallowed for offside. 

The second half Everton made changes but still lost 2-0, Lucas Dinge Everton’s left back was red carded for an accidental clipping the back of heals. Everton say they will appeal.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nervous as hell for tonight's scotland game. The last time we qualified for a major finals i was 5. I will end up crying if we do it tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We've only gone and done it.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

R.I.P to an absolute genius


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton I find it odd that Carlo Ancelotti is putting players out of position. In the home game against Leeds United playing Tom Davies at right back. 

Even though Tom has Premier League experience as a defensive central midfielder doesn’t mean he can play right back. Jonjoe Kenny is I think not injured and is right back.

Alex Iwobi played left back and was not good as he is winger and limited defensively. Niels Nkounkou is an actual left back and should have played even with limited experience. 

Just play in their actual positions.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

farhanc said:


> Hello as an Everton I find it odd that Carlo Ancelotti is putting players out of position. In the home game against Leeds United playing Tom Davies at right back.
> 
> Even though Tom has Premier League experience as a defensive central midfielder doesn’t mean he can play right back. Jonjoe Kenny is I think not injured and is right back.
> 
> ...


I find it odd that he plays Mason Holgate, despite him being complete shite.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Rankles75 said:


> I find it odd that he plays Mason Holgate, despite him being complete shite.


Hello Rankles75 Mason Holgate was injured and has not got match fitness. I think Ancelotti see players in training and decides who looks good even if it is not their position like Gylfi Sigurdsson as deep lying playmaker it. Andre Gomes who is a deep lying playmaker.

Also, it is work in progress as Ancelotti has move out players over the next few windows and bring in players he wants to work with.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Somebody from mexico explain me why does UNAM drawn easily Cruz Azul. I'm not sure if why Siboldi not casted J.J. Corona. I have no clue why did he casted a rookie on the semi-final. I've no idea why did he let got away the biggest year. La cruzazuleo.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

Juve vs barca = your prediction for tonight game?


----------



## jtpapinc (Dec 18, 2012)

justin waynes said:


> Juve vs barca = your prediction for tonight game?


I knew juve were going to win, Barca are in trouble 

On a side not good grief I want ole out now.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

I swore off of watching after Man City lost to Lyon last year, I kind of miss it, but I keep hearing how good City has been in the CL this year.
I know if I get invested I will get hurt again. I just know.
Also, do you all think West Ham will get a European spot for once it would be something for their fanbase considering they have been eliminated from the major trophies.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I swore off of watching after Man City lost to Lyon last year, I kind of miss it, but I keep hearing how good City has been in the CL this year.
> I know if I get invested I will get hurt again. I just know.
> Also, do you all think West Ham will get a European spot for once it would be something for their fanbase considering they have been eliminated from the major trophies.


Death
Taxes
City always chokes in the champions league 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I swore off of watching after Man City lost to Lyon last year, I kind of miss it, but I keep hearing how good City has been in the CL this year.
> I know if I get invested I will get hurt again. I just know.
> Also, do you all think West Ham will get a European spot for once it would be something for their fanbase considering they have been eliminated from the major trophies.




Hello as an *Everton fan *I think it would cool for West Ham getting a Europe spot as I would like to see what ex Everton manager David Moyes would do in Europe as he was unlucky with Everton in Europe. They have stadium , but need to keep Moyes for the long term.

Yours
Farhan


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Holy shit


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Tony Khan's club is going down


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an *Everton fan *I think that tactically what Ancelotti has done with the Everton squad is much better than Marco Silva, as the squad is mostly the same players as when Marco Silva was manager this time last year. The addition of Allan (now injured) , Abdoulaye Doucoure and James Rodriguez have been the only difference in the first 11 players when everyone is fit.

It will be interesting to see what Ancelotti does when the squad has more players that he wants and the players which are not in his plans leave. It will be fascinating to see where Everton are in a few years time.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an *Everton fan *I think that derby result against Liverpool was amazing.

Everton had 28.4% possession and 277 passes during the game, corners, 9 shots 6 of which were on target. 

I would the tactical decision by Carlo Ancelotti was master stroke. He went for physicality in defence, so the team could man mark the wing backs of Liverpool. In the midfield Ancelotti consistency rather than more technically minded players who are inconsistent. The forward areas they went for a mix of technical brilliance James Rodriguez with the physical presence of Richarliosn to cause problems to Liverpool’s makeshift defence.

The 1st goal proved that going physical with Liverpool’s defence was the right move.
The second half changes were the right moves at the right time.

André Gomes for Gylfi Sigurdsson at 59'minutes was good as dispute Sigurdsson being sometimes inconsistent technically he made a difference.

James Rodriguez taken off for Dominic Calvert-Lewin on 62 minutes must have because of tiredness as James Rodriguez was made the first goal and had a good game.

Lastly Richarlison for Alex Iwobi in 86 minute was an ok substitution as technically better than other substitutes on the bench. However, I would have bought on Joshua king as he is one of the fastest player in the league and Liverpool trying to get something out the game might have left exposed at back and Joshua kings acceleration and speed might have caused problems in a tired Liverpool team.

I am looking for to the rest of the season and what happens in the summer 2021 transfer window as Everton will be getting stronger.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Drew mcintyre and wwe's main account get involved in scottish rivalry lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368592277145325571


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an *Everton Fan *I saw Everton Burnley it ended Burnley 2 Everton 1. Everton looked disjointed as they let in goals in the 1st half as some players at Everton are inconsistent and the Everton and England goalkeeper was injured so the Portuguese youth keeper jao Virginia came on and was ok. But the inconsistency of some Everton player is worrying and that those players might have to leave. The depth is ok but could be a lot better. 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Fucking hell, Liverpool. 2-0 down already?


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

TerraRising said:


> Fucking hell, Liverpool. 2-0 down already?


Hello TerraRising I saw being Liverpool, and in the documentary Ian Ayre was talking about wage structure and living with the means. So I think this problem is not spending on defence in January. Even though I am an Everton Fan. I think that American owners who own multiple sports teams means that money could be pooled together to help the whole group and not just one section. 

I think it is better for a team to be owned by people who only have 1 sports team or 1 big team and smaller teams or mega rich with over 10 billion dollars /pounds.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Saklido (Apr 15, 2021)

Does anyone here place sports bets?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

several huge teams break away from the premier league to create a "super league". apparently people are angry.

Super League: Why are football's biggest clubs starting a new tournament?


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> several huge teams break away from the premier league to create a "super league". apparently people are angry.
> 
> Super League: Why are football's biggest clubs starting a new tournament?


Hello I think a super league is the perceived big football clubs actually being scared of new money coming in to another team which makes it harder for them to win. 

If the AEW owner Shahid khan decides to seriously bankroll Fulham the currently in bottom 3 of the Premier League in England with enough money, so they can potentially spend big money on players so that the squad on paper is comparable Manchester City, Barcelona or any of the top teams.

It would mean one of 6 clubs from England who are part of the breakaway league miss out of what is currently the Champions League places in the Premier League.

It is plain and simple protectionism.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> several huge teams break away from the premier league to create a "super league".


This statement is false, now I'm not defending this and as a Spurs fan I'm appalled that my team is involved and condemn the Levy and Board over this decision but the intent is to create a an Elite European League in place of the Champions League/Europa League. Football governing bodies are threatening to expel these teams from their domestic leagues as a result but the intention is not to break away from them.

Personally I don't think they'll get it off the ground but the damage has been done, these teams will lose supporters over this and their reputations will be tarnished.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Basically these 12 +3 founding clubs want guaranteed qualification to their champion's league with this breakaway league and have complete control of the prize money.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The money seems incredible. TV companies will have to choose domestic league matches, or fantasy football league matches as they will not be able to afford both.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone who support this idea is not a proper fan.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

tommo010 said:


> This statement is false, now I'm not defending this and as a Spurs fan I'm appalled that my team is involved and condemn the Levy and Board over this decision but the intent is to create a an Elite European League in place of the Champions League/Europa League. Football governing bodies are threatening to expel these teams from their domestic leagues as a result but the intention is not to break away from them.
> 
> Personally I don't think they'll get it off the ground but the damage has been done, these teams will lose supporters over this and their reputations will be tarnished.


I'm a Crystal Palace fan and the realisation that these club owners do not care about the history, players or the fans of these clubs is very difficult to watch. I can't begin to imagine how it must feel to support one of the teams involved that have built their success on football as opposed to financial investment.

Make no mistake about it everybody, this will ruin football. What makes football so great is how competitive it is. That Leicester City or Atalanta can become better than the likes of Arsenal and Juventus which is what has happened. The decision to create this league will justify itself to the owners as they'll appear to bigger audiences in India, Asia, America etc but the approach of having the same big teams playing each other multiple times a year will lose its entertainment appeal and football will become just another sport. There will be nothing unique about the super league to make it stand out with two thirds of the team having nothing to fight for very early in the season.

The team I support I imagine will be fine, and a Premier League without the top six sounds absolutely box office given how competitive it should be, but it won't be the same knowing at any time a team as crap as Arsenal can sign any player from the league just because their owner (whose done an awful job running his football club) has enough clout amongst his American peers to join this league. I get why Juventus, Inter, Barcelona etc want to form a super league as their finances are screwed largely due to their own financial mismanagement but for the English sides who don't like that teams in the bottom half of the table have as much as a say as them on issues as television rights is jusy baffling.

The saddest thing about this, which nobody is touching on, is during the first 4/5 years thousands of people will probably lose their jobs just so a dozen people can line their pockets. It's going to be very difficult for all to watch.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Super League is the ‘end of the sport’


Late night comedian James Corden has delivered an impassioned speech on his talk show after the announcement of the European Super League.




www.news.com.au







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1192092134558593


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Forum Dud said:


> I can't begin to imagine how it must feel to support one of the teams involved


Personally its devastating and look I know my teams history of being under achievers and bottlers the fact Levy seems to think we're entitiled enough to be involved in this make me sick, when we start performing on the pitch and winning competitions maybe then he can claim this but until then either invest in the team or get the fuck out. I'm seriously considering quitting football or at least stop putting my hard earned money into this club via ticket sales or buy their merch.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

And just like that, the Super League is dead. Good riddance, fuck Florentino Perez, his fiasco will never be forgotten. All the clubs involved (sadly, Inter included) have tainted their legacy forever, but there's still ways to minimize the damage already done. Heads of the greedy scum owners must roll, they must be held accountable.


----------



## jtpapinc (Dec 18, 2012)

Good rediance to that clown Ed Woodward


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Man Utd, Liverpool, Arsenal and Tottenham join Chelsea and Manchester City in leaving European Super League


Chelsea and Manchester City withdrew from Super League on Tuesday evening, with Arsenal, Liverpool, Manchester United and Tottenham following shortly afterwards; Super League says it will reconsider proposals; UEFA president says English clubs are back in the fold




www.skysports.com





All 6 Premier League Teams are out, I'm thankful we've backed out but I won't forget and Levy must go. Do the honorable thing and walk away he's damaged the reputation of the club and will no longer have the support of the fans.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Just nipping back here, on my tour of every website I've been a member of, to say go fuck yourself Ed Woodward


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Guessing Real Madrid, Barcelona and Juventus will be needing a bailout soon since they came up with this due to their crippling debts.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I hope if these owners fail to sell their clubs then they're punished heavily. This isn't a victory if they're just going to push for the same thing in 5 to 7 years time.

The new Champions League format sounds terrible too. Nobody is going to watch the big games in the group stages because all the teams are going to go through anyway. It will be like those boring Asian friendlies in the summer nobody cares about.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> I hope if these owners fail to sell their clubs then they're punished heavily. This isn't a victory if they're just going to push for the same thing in 5 to 7 years time.
> 
> The new Champions League format sounds terrible too. Nobody is going to watch the big games in the group stages because all the teams are going to go through anyway. It will be like those boring Asian friendlies in the summer nobody cares about.


I mean people are skipping the current group stages now anyway. We just have to ignore 4 more games now with the new format until the good stuff.

It is comical while we are all raging at the superleague that they snuck in the same qualification double standards in the reforms to appease the big clubs.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Uefa are the most corrupt organisation since the New York mafia. They have done fuckall about racism, fuckall about financial fair play and have created this model of the big clubs getting richer and more powerful. They have basically treated every fan like a mug for many years yet with the collapse of the ESL they remain in control of every aspect of European football. And this is supposed to be a great victory for the fans? Really?

The level of delusion amongst the vast majority of English football fans and pundits is beyond alarming


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

It is mostly better the devil we know kind of thing. The ESL was a first step towards an American style franchise-controlling league that would eventually lead to even smaller teams being unable to qualify for the damn thing. Whether that is good for football or not depends on one's preference I guess.

At the end of the day it was the big clubs versus Uefa on who gets to control the money. Uefa is corrupt as fk but they also had to give token money to the smaller teams and maintain the illusion. ESL would just end up with the many owners controlling all the money while doing fk all with the sporting side of thing like many American franchise owners.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

There are a few kingpins that wish this past week was like this.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

After watching Arsenal tonight I'm gutted that they didn't let us see this elite team play the best teams in the world every week.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Manchester United fans actually caused a postponement of the biggest fixture in the league. 






Was the superleague the tipping point for fans perception of ownership?


----------



## Awowowow1 (Nov 26, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Manchester United fans actually caused a postponement of the biggest fixture in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The super league helped wake fans up. They have power, not much, but they've shown if they kick up a fuss they can enact change. At Liverpool we've seen alot of bad policies overturned and got two bad owners out, by making use of our voices at key moments. Good on United fans for taking the momentum and using it to try and bring about change at their football club. They've clearly felt powerless about the situation there and now the superleague issue has shown that they can get their voice heard. They just have to be mighty noisy about it. Hopefully it encourages Newcastle fans to do the same and anywhere else where owners are taking the piss.

I still don't think fans will get ownership. The moneymen will be keen to get fans back in their boxes as soon as possible and you can see from the media response to the protests, that this won't be tolerated for long. At best pressure will be put on the glazers to sell to help bring back the status quo. Otherwise Fifa, UEFA and the Premier League will do what they can to protect their pockets and they'll hope the reopening of stadiums will sort out fan morale.


----------



## Awowowow1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Uefa are the most corrupt organisation since the New York mafia. They have done fuckall about racism, fuckall about financial fair play and have created this model of the big clubs getting richer and more powerful. They have basically treated every fan like a mug for many years yet with the collapse of the ESL they remain in control of every aspect of European football. And this is supposed to be a great victory for the fans? Really?
> 
> The level of delusion amongst the vast majority of English football fans and pundits is beyond alarming


The Superleague being stopped was a great victory for football supporters. UEFA and the rest being twats more interested in lining their own pockets then protecting the game does not make that untrue. Once the twelve sides involved have got rid of their owners or at the very least reformed the decision making process at those clubs, then UEFA, FIFA and the rest have to be next.

If anything should be learnt from this, its that if UEFA wants to keep their nose in the trough, they need to stop cosying up to the biggest sides and start bringing through changes which helps bring other nations into the game. As you say the concentration of the games wealth to England and the biggest sides in Spain, Italy and Germany has caused this problem and this was all brought about by the Champions league format. The latest Switzerland format in particular needs to be destroyed as it promises to focus the power more on these sides and if not, then UEFA has to go.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Awowowow1 said:


> The super league helped wake fans up. They have power, not much, but they've shown if they kick up a fuss they can enact change. At Liverpool we've seen alot of bad policies overturned and got two bad owners out, by making use of our voices at key moments. Good on United fans for taking the momentum and using it to try and bring about change at their football club. They've clearly felt powerless about the situation there and now the superleague issue has shown that they can get their voice heard. They just have to be mighty noisy about it. Hopefully it encourages Newcastle fans to do the same and anywhere else where owners are taking the piss.
> 
> I still don't think fans will get ownership. The moneymen will be keen to get fans back in their boxes as soon as possible and you can see from the media response to the protests, that this won't be tolerated for long. At best pressure will be put on the glazers to sell to help bring back the status quo. Otherwise Fifa, UEFA and the Premier League will do what they can to protect their pockets and they'll hope the reopening of stadiums will sort out fan morale.


I don't think fans are actually aware of anything more after the superleague. It is still business as usual at UEFA with the new format. I don't think we enacted any change as much as UEFA and FIFA making a stink out of the superleague with their media partners that spooked the big clubs from going through with it. At the end of the day I feel most fans still judge owners by how much of a bottomless pit of money they are to buy and retain the best players.

I don't really see any solution since us fans can't really pressure owners to sell unless someone meet their valuation. And people that can afford to meet their asking price are probably more like them than like us fans. I mean look at Liverpool, their new owners helped finance a side to win the champion's league and their first league title in almost 30 years. But they are also the ones that pushed for new EPL structural change to give more power to the bigger clubs with project big picture.


----------



## Awowowow1 (Nov 26, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> I don't think fans are actually aware of anything more after the superleague. It is still business as usual at UEFA with the new format. I don't think we enacted any change as much as UEFA and FIFA making a stink out of the superleague with their media partners that spooked the big clubs from going through with it. At the end of the day I feel most fans still judge owners by how much of a bottomless pit of money they are to buy and retain the best players.
> 
> I don't really see any solution since us fans can't really pressure owners to sell unless someone meet their valuation. And people that can afford to meet their asking price are probably more like them than like us fans. I mean look at Liverpool, their new owners helped finance a side to win the champion's league and their first league title in almost 30 years. But they are also the ones that pushed for new EPL structural change to give more power to the bigger clubs with project big picture.


Definitely the casual football fan generally rates their owner on the grounds on how much money they spend. At Liverpool for example, there was a contingent of fans unhappy with the ownership due to the perceived lack of investment in the club despite all the success that has happened under their tenure. I myself didn't mind FSG until they started stirring the pot with the Super League and big picture. Generally they run our club pretty well but they have made mistakes which reveals their ignorance when it comes to the culture at Liverpool and in English football. If you look at Chelsea and Man City where it seems fans are happy as long as the club forgets the super league you again can see that so long as the owner spends their nature will be forgiven. However I think the fans general outrage was what spooked the clubs. The media reaction without the fans backing that up wouldn't have meant alot to the clubs. If the fans had reacted positively or were just 'meh' then they could have counted on sky and the rest getting on board once those tv rights came into play. Definitely though football wants to go back to business as usual and its important fans don't let that happen.

Liverpool is actually the perfect example of what fans can do to change their club. FSG would never have been in the position to get Liverpool in the cut price they did had Liverpool fans not hounded the previous owners out the club. We got lucky that there were some favourable circumstances but Hicks and Gillett would have wrecked the club had we had a more docile fanbase. The owners had issues with loans they had set up against the club and fans became aware of this. So when it came to refinancing the loans the fans, in particular the group the spirit of the shankly, put pressure on absolutely every creditor who might look at them. Hicks and Gillett were unable to secure the refinancing and were ousted. FSG have been very careful since then to make sure these groups aren't overly annoyed at them, often u-turning on issues such as ticket prices and furlough and then meeting with fans when these fans voice their unhappiness. They are currently organising meetings to defuse any reactions like what we've seen at United. Importantly though, fans at least feel they have a voice at Liverpool, even if its not the most important thing when it comes to the club making decisions. Alot of hassle could have been avoided if fans were asked first. Essentially the way to oust owners is to target the money. Liverpool, Manchester United and Arsenal are huge institutions and if they can gather enough people to pressure sponsors and organise boycotts they can cause corporate entities to get nervous. It does need some willingness in the boardroom to move the owners out though.

United are on the right track if they want their club back. It will take a sustained campaign of disruption, a basic issue of if you don't go, we dont play. This will eventually cause issues to peoples pockets and then the pressure will mount on the owners to sell. If United dont play, then people arent watching adverts on Sky and so on and so on. There will be hurdles to that including within their own fanbase as there will be differences between hardcores and those that just want to watch the game. Sky and the rest will do their best to cause these fans to go against each other. Who United get after that is another matter, as you say but for a club the size of United there will be plenty of buyers. If United just spent the money that comes in each season they will be better off then under the glazers. In the perfect world any future owners would have to come in with fan representation on board, but thats unlikely to happen. If United manage it though it will be huge for football in England. It will empower fans at Arsenal, Newcastle, West ham and others lower down where their is disgruntlement with the ownership and if clubs can force fan representation at the clubs then they can also lobby the governing bodies to reform for the better too. We're a long way from that and we're more likely to go back to business as usual, but hopefully this is the beginning of something big.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Awowowow1 said:


> Definitely the casual football fan generally rates their owner on the grounds on how much money they spend. At Liverpool for example, there was a contingent of fans unhappy with the ownership due to the perceived lack of investment in the club despite all the success that has happened under their tenure. I myself didn't mind FSG until they started stirring the pot with the Super League and big picture. Generally they run our club pretty well but they have made mistakes which reveals their ignorance when it comes to the culture at Liverpool and in English football. If you look at Chelsea and Man City where it seems fans are happy as long as the club forgets the super league you again can see that so long as the owner spends their nature will be forgiven. However I think the fans general outrage was what spooked the clubs. The media reaction without the fans backing that up wouldn't have meant alot to the clubs. If the fans had reacted positively or were just 'meh' then they could have counted on sky and the rest getting on board once those tv rights came into play. Definitely though football wants to go back to business as usual and its important fans don't let that happen.
> 
> Liverpool is actually the perfect example of what fans can do to change their club. FSG would never have been in the position to get Liverpool in the cut price they did had Liverpool fans not hounded the previous owners out the club. We got lucky that there were some favourable circumstances but Hicks and Gillett would have wrecked the club had we had a more docile fanbase. The owners had issues with loans they had set up against the club and fans became aware of this. So when it came to refinancing the loans the fans, in particular the group the spirit of the shankly, put pressure on absolutely every creditor who might look at them. Hicks and Gillett were unable to secure the refinancing and were ousted. FSG have been very careful since then to make sure these groups aren't overly annoyed at them, often u-turning on issues such as ticket prices and furlough and then meeting with fans when these fans voice their unhappiness. They are currently organising meetings to defuse any reactions like what we've seen at United. Importantly though, fans at least feel they have a voice at Liverpool, even if its not the most important thing when it comes to the club making decisions. Alot of hassle could have been avoided if fans were asked first. Essentially the way to oust owners is to target the money. Liverpool, Manchester United and Arsenal are huge institutions and if they can gather enough people to pressure sponsors and organise boycotts they can cause corporate entities to get nervous. It does need some willingness in the boardroom to move the owners out though.
> 
> United are on the right track if they want their club back. It will take a sustained campaign of disruption, a basic issue of if you don't go, we dont play. This will eventually cause issues to peoples pockets and then the pressure will mount on the owners to sell. If United dont play, then people arent watching adverts on Sky and so on and so on. There will be hurdles to that including within their own fanbase as there will be differences between hardcores and those that just want to watch the game. Sky and the rest will do their best to cause these fans to go against each other. Who United get after that is another matter, as you say but for a club the size of United there will be plenty of buyers. If United just spent the money that comes in each season they will be better off then under the glazers. In the perfect world any future owners would have to come in with fan representation on board, but thats unlikely to happen. If United manage it though it will be huge for football in England. It will empower fans at Arsenal, Newcastle, West ham and others lower down where their is disgruntlement with the ownership and if clubs can force fan representation at the clubs then they can also lobby the governing bodies to reform for the better too. We're a long way from that and we're more likely to go back to business as usual, but hopefully this is the beginning of something big.


If the media didn't poison the well of the perception of the superleague, I doubt many casual fans would give a crap to be honest. Like almost nobody is making a noise about the champion's league reforms that is just a few steps away from the superleague's protection of bigger clubs.

FSG didn't get the club for cheap primarily because of fans pressure but because the previous owners were losing money and had a falling out. Glazers saddled United with much more debt over the years and nobody pushed them out despite fans unrest because they had the numbers to back them up with creditors. Also FSG are the ones pushing for many of the changes to give more control in how competitions are run to the bigger clubs, without consulting with fans. Seems like Liverpool fans are more willing to forgive them because of recent successes. Which brings it all back to most fans mostly judge owners by the success on the pitch and how much money the owners are willing to spend to achieve that.

Only people I see that can afford to buy United will be something like FSG or similar groups who let's admit it, will continue to try to create a system to benefit big clubs more to reduce risks to their investment. Glazers aren't hurting for money like the previous Liverpool owners and can hold as long as United keep bringing in the revenue.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea kicking Real Madrid's ass is what's best for business!

The first UCL Final in 9 years!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The Man United fans anger has been drip fed over 16 years with the Glaziers. They've not made any effort to communicate with the fans and the first time they hear from Joel Glazier was about this Super League confirming he doesnt care about the fans or the history of the club.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Booing at the FA cup final over kneeling before kick off. I think if the stadiums were full the booing would be happening at every stadium in the country. Sky sports are so out of touch with everything


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah there will be boos but those boos will most likely be drowned out by others applauding the kneeling just like in the fa cup final. If fans feel the need to boo their own players over this, then the one out of touch are them.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

May 29, 2021: Europe is BLUE!


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I am perplexed why Everton did not do more to keep Carlo Ancelotti at the club.
I am wondering who the next Everton manager will be?

I hope that Everton get a manager who is at similar level to Carlo Ancelotti.

I think that transfers are a bit like fishing you need the right bait to get the big fish. So if you have unknown manager in terms of international presence and has not won as manager big trophies, then it could be said the big named players might think who is this manager I have never heard of them, what have the done and not join Everton.

Furthermore, Carlo Ancelotti leaving Everton is short-sighted Real Madrid chop and change their manager's regularity so who knows if Carlo will still be manager at the end of next season. What if Real Madrid have a bad season.

Personally *I don’t want David Moyes *back, I would like a manger who has won *big league titles and European trophies*. Not someone who is *the next big thing,* Everton have done it before with Marco Silva, Roberto Martínez *(international football is like fantasy football you can pick whoever you like who is from the country you manage, all star 11’s).*

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I don’t think there’s any amount of money that could have kept him once Real came knocking...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I hope Christian Eriksen is gonna be okay. This is hands down the scariest thing I've ever seen watching a football game. UEFA says that he's been taken to a hospital and stabilised, so coming from an official source it gives me hope. Fuck this whole shit.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Looked like he was a total goner. Didnt expect the dude to be facetiming the rest of the team and the game to be resuming the same night.

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405535684723560455
In 2015 Tony Khan once cared about football. He took control of a Premier League club that had been in the Premier League for 13 years and got them relegated in the first year. Must have been a shock to somebody form an American background that if you perform crap and finish in the bottom three you get replaced by a more deserving well run team. That's how competition works though.

Anyways he tried to spend a lot of money on getting his new pet project, Fulham, out of the second divison and failed spectacularly for three years. 

When he hit Gold with a very impressive promotion three years later he decided to spend 90 million replacing the entire infrastructure that got them back in the Premier League. In his words he relied on data and numbers to make them a top seven English club. It didn't work. They finished second bottom and went back down. Again competition over money exposing weak minded people.

His biggest failure was replacing the Manager that got them back in to the Premier League Slavisa Jokanovic with a Manager that had previously won the Premier League before in Claudia Rangers after TEN GAMES. Turned out being successful in a competitive league wasn't as simple as TNA's attempt of hiring Hulk to boost ratings for 6 weeks.

The following season he let the former coach become Manager. His name is Scott Parker. With no experience Scott Parker defied odds and got Fulham back in the Premier League. How did Tony Khan repay him? Again he got interested in the project and replaced the entire squad with a new team. Fulham finished third bottom and got relegated again.

Understandably Scott Parker has had enough. He runs a demotivated, dejected squad that know if they win the league and get back in the Premier League a clueless Tony Khan will just replace them with "bigger names on paper" that are not any better and they'll get relegated again. So he's leaving them for a worse team on paper. Which speaks volumes about the direction Fulham are heading in under Tony Khan.

I'm not the type of person that discredits AEW at every opportunity but I truly hope that Tony Khan is a better Booker and financial man for them than he has been for Fulham Football Club because his failings to football fans is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Mark Bartra (Mar 12, 2021)

I was recently reading news about Euro 2020 on a website hesgoal and came across a horrible situation. A player on the field had his heart stopped. In front of thousands of fans. It's scary. I've always had a positive attitude towards sports. Especially to soccer. But the fact that such situations occur, makes me think about my health. Sometimes I play with my friends. I do it for my own pleasure.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So, this is how it feels to knock Germany out of a tournament?  Played much better in ‘90 and ‘96 and lost, but I’ll take a win however it comes. Great opportunity to make the final now, but the other teams in our half of the draw will be thinking the same thing.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Greatest feeling I've ever had watching a football game tonight. I was ten when Germany beat us in 96 that was a huge monkey off our backs tonight.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

All of my favorites are out(Netherlands,Germany,Portugal). Have to say,it is England's golden chance now.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I imagine England will lose to the victors of Belgium/Italy in the final which would still be a good tournament given it would be our first tournament final in 55 years.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

To the americans on this forum, if you think the superbowl is a big deal... wait and see what happens if England win the Euros, you'll never see a bigger crowd reaction/celebration.


----------



## Chili and garlic toast (Jul 5, 2021)

Rafa was on the surface, a shockingly bad hire


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Chili and garlic toast said:


> Rafa was on the surface, a shockingly bad hire




Hello Chili and garlic toast as Everton Fan I think Rafael Benitez was an interesting choice for the Everton managers choice as people have been having differing opinions of the appointment of Benitez.


 Some people have suggested that Benitez is passed it as a manager as he last managed in China and the last so-called big club Real Madrid was between 3 June 2015 to 4 January 2016.
That Benitez could be like Ancelotti and use Everton as a stepping stone to an, on paper, a larger club.
 Some fans of Everton decided that because he was an Ex Liverpool manager that no way would they like an ex Liverpool manager and might not go to watch Everton even in big a final, until Benitez has left the club.
If you look objectively his Curriculum vitae/résumé (Below) it is an on paper a good one. If he had not managed Liverpool he won Champions League with a different team, people thoughts might be different.

*Manager*

*Valencia

La Liga: 2001–02, 2003–04*

*UEFA Cup: 2003–04*

*Liverpool

FA Cup: 2005–06*

*FA Community Shield: 2006

UEFA Champions League: 2004–05; runner-up: 2006–07

UEFA Super Cup: 2005*

*Inter Milan

Supercoppa Italiana: 2010*

*FIFA Club World Cup: 2010*

*Chelsea

UEFA Europa League: 2012–13

Napoli

Coppa Italia: 2013–14*

*Supercoppa Italiana: 2014*

*Newcastle United*

EFL Championship: 2016–17

*Individual*

*La Liga Best Coach: 2002*

*UEFA Manager of the Year: 2003–04, 2004–05

European Coach of the Year—Alf Ramsey Award: 2005

LMA Special Merit Award: 2006

Premier League Manager of the Month: November 2005, December 2005, January 2007, October 2008, March 2009, April 2013, November 2018

EFL Championship Manager of the Month: October 2016*


So in conclusion as an Everton I think the fans should wait and see what happens with Benitez, if he is good and the team win stuff and regularly get in to Europe etc then what is the problem. Conversely, if the team go backwards then he should then go, otherwise he should stay.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

My Dad was 30 years old during Italia 90 and my mum was seven months pregnant with this dud.

The fact 30 years later here I am whilst my fiancee is seven months pregnant is pretty surreal.

Regardless of how the final goes let's embrace the moment. We will remember it forever and tell our grandchildren about it.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

The best thing about England winning is seeing all the bitter people crying over it 😂


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> The best thing about England winning is seeing all the bitter people crying over it 😂


If England win the whole thing I expect there will be a big effort to discredit it tbh. "they had an easy route" "it wasnt a pen" "they played most of their games at home" etc etc.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> If England win the whole thing I expect there will be a big effort to discredit it tbh. "they had an easy route" "it wasnt a pen" "they played most of their games at home" etc etc.


Funny thing is I wanted Germany to win it (not much of a nationalist really), but they went out, and I guess England are my second team. Seeing how angry England winning makes everyone, NOW I really want them to go the whole way lmao


----------



## Chili and garlic toast (Jul 5, 2021)

I hope England wins


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Seth Grimes said:


> The best thing about England winning is seeing all the bitter _Jocks_ crying over it 😂


Fixed this one for you 🤣


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> Fixed this one for you 🤣


Some cybernats are already bitter and crying over it lol


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Seeing the hate for England across Europe makes me finally realise what it's like to be a Manchester United fan and how incredibly satisfying it must have been winning title after title under Sir Alex.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Forum Dud said:


> Seeing the hate for England across Europe makes me finally realise what it's like to be a Manchester United fan and how incredibly satisfying it must have been winning title after title under Sir Alex.


Yeah, I've been revelling in it. I hope England win because I'm gonna be running all over the place shit-talking people just to see them frothing at the mouth 😂


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Italy were deserving winners. Shame it had to end in penalties and the poor guys who missed are going to get unwarranted hate.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Distraught and gutted. Always a too familiar feeling losing on pens but the guys can be fucking proud of their efforts. Should never have let the young guys take those penalties. Why not Shaw? Gaaahhh fuck it.

That feeling though when Pickford saved Jorginho’s penalty. Fucking awesome. In the end though the better team won, Italy were all over us for about two thirds of the game.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Well England did sub on Sancho and Rashford just to take the pens. Saka is a weird choice when you had other older players on. Felt like someone more experienced should have been taking the 5th decisive pen.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Good evening chaps


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Today has killed me inside. 

When Crystal Palace lost the FA Cup final to Manchester United I was upset for around three weeks. Because I realised as a Palace Fan I wait 25 years for that moment. That once chance of winning a trophy. And we fucked it.

When I was six years old I started following football putting in the panini stickers because of Euro 96. When my dad came home after the Germany game he told me England get these chances every 25 years. And 25 years later through no fault of there own they lost.

Its a depressing fault I'll have the same conversation with my children.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, that was a surprisingly good Euro. I'm a bit saddened by the fact Portugal didn't go very far in it, but I didn't have high hopes anyway. 

Congratulations to Italy. The best team in the Euro. We'll deserved victory.

England lucked out by getting the easier teams in the knockout stages and also playing nearly every single game at Wembley. They had their biggest test in the final and Southgate failed. Those subs near the end and making a 19 year old kid take a decisive PK were very idiotic decisions. England can thank him for losing this final.

I'm glad Italy won and England lost. The English media and a big portion of English fans are annoying and arrogant. You had people like Rio Ferdinand and Liam Gallagher this Euro spouting idiotic and arrogant comments by underestimating England's opponents and denying claims that English players dive because "it's not in their DNA!".

Oh and very classy how several English fans fought on the streets. I didn't see Portuguese people doing that when we lost to Greece nor do I remember French people doing that when they lost to us 5 years ago.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Same mistakes we made against Croatia. Score the early goal, dominate for 20 minutes or so, then sit back and let the other team camp in our half. Most disappointing thing is that we didn’t learn our lesson from that game.

I don’t blame the players who missed penalties, takes a huge set of grapefruits to step up in a shootout of that magnitude. Also don’t blame Southgate for the choice of penalty takers, they’d obviously done well at them in training to be picked.

If we’d kept our foot on the gas, it may have been a different story. As it is, Italy were deserving winners, both tonight and over the course of the tournament.

Hopefully, we can push on from here and give it another good go in the World Cup. Players like Foden, Mount, Sancho and Bellingham should only get better as they gain more international experience. Just sucks that it feels right now that we won’t get a better chance to win a major tournament...


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Its coming Rome!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Italy and Argentina are reigning supreme!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The cup ending in penalties was a real shame, I didn't enjoy that match as much as France/Switzerland for example.
I don't watch football enough to really care about who was going to win but English supporters had been massive cunts throughout the cup and I'm glad they didn't get to even bigger ones and brag about the win.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> The cup ending in penalties was a real shame, I didn't enjoy that match as much as France/Switzerland for example.
> I don't watch football enough to really care about who was going to win but English supporters had been massive cunts throughout the cup and I'm glad they didn't get to even bigger ones and brag about the win.


My one consolation from last night is that those knuckle dragging, inbred cunts that call themselves fans didn’t get anything to celebrate. Same as the gutless fuckers who immediately took to social media to racially abuse the players who missed penalties.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an England fan for a long time I was look forward to see what would be happening in euro 2020 final yesterday. 

In the first half I thought England were ok tactically and scoring the goal showed in part Gareth Southgate was right. 

However, in the second half England seamed lethargic compared to Italians who were more enthused compared to England. 

Then in extra time England for the 1st period looked conservative but went in 2nd period they decided to attack a bit more.

I thought substations made my England were used ineffectively, as only making 2 changes during the initial 90 minutes seams baffling to me, 
as due to COVID-19 you have 5 substitutes during normal time make 3 substitutes. 
Then Extra time England again made poor usage of substitutes making 1 change until just before penalties. 

The formation chosen by Southgate was too conservative essentially 7 defensive minded players and 3 attacking players. The team picked on paper was slow no pace. Kieran Trippier lacks pace to be an effective wing back. As in football manager21 he has acceleration of 13 & pace of 13 in Fifa 21 his acceleration 74 and sprint speed 73. 

Mason Mount on wing is also slow in football mamager 21 he has acceleration of 13 & pace of 14 in Fifa 21 his acceleration 78 and sprint speed 70. He is more of number 10 than a winger. 

Personally I would have played the Formation 4-2-3-1 that they played against Denmark as Italy had 4 at the back with Bukayo Saka on the right wing. He has acceleration of 17 & pace of 15 in Fifa 21 his acceleration 86 and sprint speed 83.

I would have taken Harry Kane off and put either Marcus Rashford or Dominic Calvert-Lewin as despite Harry Kane in Football manager 21 finishing of 19 his acceleration of 13 & pace of 12 or in Fifa 21 his acceleration 66 and sprint speed 69. With the Italian centre backs being slow so putting on faster players in at the number 9 position during extra time would have made more sense.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Madness that Southgate has escaped criticism in all this. Other than the first 20 mins v Croatia and the last half hour v Denmark i think England have been average all tournament

Very negative and defensive throughout, backwards and sideways passing constantly. Perfect start in the final then almost immediately back to the norm of dropping deep and inviting pressure. The Italians were dropping like flies in the 2nd half and Southgate just stood there arms folded not doing anything. 2 grandads at centre half for Italy and all of Englands pace sat on the bench. Mount had been awful throughout but kept his place. Rice and Phillips haven't got a creative forward pass between them but played every game, Massive opportunity missed in my eyes, probably the best we will ever get

Crazy that in the final at our home stadium we started the game with 8 defensive players when we have such ridiculous attacking talent on the bench. Cunts like Neville and Ferdinand have not helped with their constant shit talking and bias praise of the manager when its blatantly obvious that he has not got a clue

One nil up after 2 minutes then only 1 shot on target in the next 118 says it all really. Boring and negative throughout


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

To say that Southgate ‘does not have a clue’ is slightly wayward. We reached the final for christ sake! Sure it wasn’t pretty getting there - FWIW I think the pen against Denmark was correct decision - and we had majority of home advantage, but we walked over Ukraine with ease (okay not exactly world dominators), our defence has been absolutely stellar throughout with Luke Shaw one of the best fullbacks in the world right now, and it looks like we _may_ have landed on a regular No.1 in Pickford. He has to work on his distribution - some of his kicks up field against Denmark left me shaking my head - but he has a large presence and made some fucking awesome saves throughout.

For all the negative tactics Southgate implemented, yes I believe he was wrong and massively underestimated our attacking options (and overestimated Chiellini/Bonucci). The wrong people took the penalties. The constant sideway passes were needless and frustrating. He held his hands up and took responsibility at least. Obviously this all counts for nought if he doesn’t learn from this, but I think the positives we can take are that this is a young squad who now have experienced a huge taste of what it’s like to be involved in a tournament final, so they can soak it up and maintain a stronger attitude. The vast majority of them are not even anywhere near their peak yet. The overall togetherness and team spirit seems to be stronger than it has in ages as well.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Southgate’s got us to a SF and a Final in his first two tournaments, and has fostered a team spirit virtually unheard of in past England squads. He’s made mistakes, but to call him a bad manager is embarrassingly misguided.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Southgate’s got us to a SF and a Final in his first two tournaments, and has fostered a team spirit virtually unheard of in past England squads. He’s made mistakes, but to call him a bad manager is embarrassingly misguided.


A team spirit virtually unheard of in England squads? Guess you don't remember Italy 90 and Euro 96 for example

A quick look through Southgates managerial record shows you he got Middlesbrough relegated then got sacked. He went to 1 tournament with the under 21s and finished bottom of the group

At world cup 2018 England got to the semis but when you actually break it down you can see England were very lucky to get there. A last minute winner vs the mighty Tunisia in the opener followed by a victory over footballing giants Panama. Lost the next game to Belgium. 2nd round we drew with Columbia then won on pens then a win against Sweden in the qtrs. drew with Croatia in the semis then out in extra time then finished off with another defeat to Belgium so an overall record of played 7 Won 4 Lost 3 with the only victories coming against Tunisia, Panama,Sweden and Columbia 

On to Euro 2020. We beat a very old and declining Croatia 1.0 Struggled our arses off with a 0.0 against the mighty Scotland then laboured to a 1.0 win v Czech republic. Beat Germany 2.0 in what was up until Sterlings goal was a very tight game that could have gone either way. Fair play in the next game we smashed Ukraine but then struggled for long periods in the semis v Denmark then completely bottled it in the final vs Italy. 2 shots on target in 120 minutes tells its own story

So over the last 2 tournaments the best win we have had would be against the worst German team we have seen for 20 years. Other than that every half decent team we have come up against we have failed to win. In both tournaments have England excited you ? Played good attacking football ? Other than the Panama and Ukraine games have you actually seen England control a game and dominate the opposition. What makes Euro 2020 worse is that England had home advantage for all but 1 of the games and without question the best group of attacking players we have ever had

Southgate has showed again he does not learn from past mistakes. He does not have the ability to change a game with tactical switches or inspired substitutions. He just plays defensive negative football and has no idea how to react when the shit hits the fan during games

Anybody who cant see how limited he is must be embarrassingly misguided imo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Looking forward to Chelsea winning the UEFA Super Cup in August.

Europe is BLUE! 🔵


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Do we have any Orlando City fans on here?

It appears we have signed one of your players on a pre-contract.


----------



## jtpapinc (Dec 18, 2012)

So Messi has left Barcelona


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

jtpapinc said:


> So Messi has left Barcelona


I'll fucking vomit if he ends up at City. Them signing Grealish has already made me feel queasy.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Harry Kane is suddenly the biggest fan of Messi to PSG right now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Barca

Rest in shit

Only wish EGame was still alive to witness it all


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it’s fair to say that PROJECT VERRATTI went as bad as anyone possibly could have imagined.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I make Joel the new admin of WF69 and the league is DEAD with just over 24 hours to go until the new season begins


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

DA said:


> I make Joel the new admin of WF69 and the league is DEAD with just over 24 hours to go until the new season begins


"Last seen 7 mo ago"

Well, that sucks.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Viva Ronaldo.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I know their egos wouldn't allowed it, but Messi and Ronaldo could have ended up on the same team this window for almost no transfer fees. Wages would be a big issue but I believe jersey sales and all the commercial interests from such a duo would cover most of it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow this thread is dead. I remember when there used to be at least 50 posts a day in here. Well done VS.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Man yells at cloud


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

.christopher. said:


> Viva Ronaldo.


He goes right ,he goes left ,viva ronaldo


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

justin waynes said:


> He goes right ,he goes left ,viva ronaldo


Yes, brother! Saturday cannot come soon enough! Old Trafford is going to be electric.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

lets go man city!


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

If anyone here is a good poster and wants somewhere to discuss football with the regulars, PM me.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

How long will Solskjaer keep his job? I think he is not good enough to coach this Team. I dont see a real gameplan in his tactics. What do you guys think?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Beetlejuice84 said:


> How long will Solskjaer keep his job? I think he is not good enough to coach this Team. I dont see a real gameplan in his tactics. What do you guys think?


One of my predictions at the start of the season was that he would be gone by Christmas. Liverpool and Man City sign players they need. Man United sign players they want. Which is why they've been left behind.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Liverpool better not have spoilt it for the rest of us by getting Ole sacked. We need more Ole delusion for the lulz. OLE AT THE WHEEL!

Spurs have to take it for the team next week.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I'd rather have Snoop Dogg manage my team than Ole.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I can see what Manchester United are missing a good number 6 all their number 6 type playing defensive /holding central midfielders are not good that is why they need 2 players there. Idrissa Gueye at PSC, N'Golo Kanté at Chelsea and Allan (Allan Marques Loureiro) Everton are they type of players they need not that those players would go to Manchester United.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Manchester United don't lack good number 6s. They have Fred, Matic and Van de Beek, or even a decent squad player in McTominay. The issue is Ole not holding the attacking players accountable to track back defensively after they go rogue pressing. Man U can play well when they play compact and counter. Ole is asking the middle two to cover the whole midfield, or even get someone as clumsy as Maguire out of his comfort zone to cover from the defense, clearly exposing the team to more counter.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

This is my first post on here since march 2020 (genuinely feels like it's been longer like years longer, genuinely thought it had been about 3 or 4 years since I'd been on here) and man is this place dead. The football threads were the best thing on here the site change ruined everything. 

Nothing much else to add other than how the fuck did we let Conte go to spurs and end up stuck with the divy P.E teacher ffs. Also can we swap Norwich for Ipswich and ban Norwich from ever being allowed in the premier League again ? Cheers.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Cliffy said:


> This is my first post on here since march 2020 (genuinely feels like it's been longer like years longer, genuinely thought it had been about 3 or 4 years since I'd been on here) and man is this place dead. The football threads were the best thing on here the site change ruined everything.
> 
> Nothing much else to add other than how the fuck did we let Conte go to spurs and end up stuck with the divy P.E teacher ffs. *Also can we swap Norwich for Ipswich and ban Norwich from ever being allowed in the premier League again ? Cheers.*


I like the way you think! 🙂


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello, I think one of the reasons for teams changing their managers early is their planning for January transfer window. If you replace a manager in December, they have little time to evaluate what if any changes needed to current playing staff.

Conversely, if a team replaces their manager in January, the incumbent manager will have to evaluate the potential of the squad with the responsibilities of making additions to the current squad at the same time.

On the other hand if the team decide to replace to make a managerial change in February the new manager has to work the existing playing squad. Therefore, cannot implement any changes to playing personnel and the managerial task is much harder.

So in my opinion a November change in manager is better.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sooo Chelsea, Argentina and Italy won big this year. I'm wondering if Chelsea will win the Premier League this season - for the first time in 5 years, since Conte's reign.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

As a Crystal Palace Fan I'm gutted everyone went to a Discord and this thread isn't thriving.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Emmanuelle said:


> Sooo Chelsea, Argentina and Italy won big this year. I'm wondering if Chelsea will win the Premier League this season - for the first time in 5 years, since Conte's reign.


It's there title to lose. The squad depth is ridiculous and Tuchel has Pep's number.

The player they've given us on loan, Conor Gallagher, has been ridiculously good too. He'll be in there team getting minutes ahead of Barkley, RLC and possibly Ziyech, Hudson-Odoi next season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


>


Why on earth did Ole high five him after that tackle.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Forum Dud said:


> As a Crystal Palace Fan I'm gutted everyone went to a Discord and this thread isn't thriving.


AS an *Everton Fan *I agree that less football fans means less discussion .


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Think Watford finally broke the wheel. Ole gave us United haters so much joy during his reign even though they have finished well in the league table under him. Higher expectations for them only lead to more banter from the rest of us. lol It is even more hilarious that the ex-United boss that did worse than Ole is leading West Ham in a fight for top 4 this season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pochettino now plz


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> Think Watford finally broke the wheel. Ole gave us United haters so much joy during his reign even though they have finished well in the league table under him. Higher expectations for them only lead to more banter from the rest of us. lol It is even more hilarious that the ex-United boss that did worse than Ole is leading West Ham in a fight for top 4 this season.


I'm gutted he left before we had a chance to play them in two weeks time.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> I'm gutted he left before we had a chance to play them in two weeks time.


You'll be right if Carrick is still in charge by then. Or if they're daft enough to go for Brendon Rogers, he been lucky Ole been so terrible and taken the heat off his own nose dive off a cliff season (so far at least).


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Sources: Man Utd to name Rangnick interim boss


Manchester United are set to appoint Ralf Rangnick as the club's interim manager until the end of the season, sources told ESPN.




www.espn.com





This sure is interesting. I feel like there are very few success stories of director of football moving back into management.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> Sources: Man Utd to name Rangnick interim boss
> 
> 
> Manchester United are set to appoint Ralf Rangnick as the club's interim manager until the end of the season, sources told ESPN.
> ...


Sounds like it's 6 months before he moves in to an advisory role.

It's against everything have done as its quite progressive thinking. I'm interested to see how they mess it up.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Sounds like it's 6 months before he moves in to an advisory role.
> 
> It's against everything have done as its quite progressive thinking. I'm interested to see how they mess it up.


I feel like it is a ticking timebomb. Dude obviously have moved on from managing. Unless they are allowing him to pick his successor, this feel like overpaying him to take charge for half a season without explicitly overpaying him by giving him a job after the interim.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Forum Dud said:


> Sounds like it's 6 months before he moves in to an advisory role.
> 
> It's against everything have done as its quite progressive thinking. I'm interested to see how they mess it up.


Hello Forum Dud I agree, I think American owners look at sport in an American perspective where there is no relegation. So you could bottom of the NFL north for 20 years and still say next season will win the Super Bowl. However, in football (soccer) there is promotion and relegation(demotion) and American owners are not used to this. So if united get top 4 the owners might cool money is coming in. Like Arsenal getting top 4 with Wenger it was enough for the owners.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Lol Everton thought they had a chance and then got put to the sword, absolute joy to watch them be dismantled and their fans spirit crushed after last season carry on. Rafa will get axed due to this unfortunately.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

MrFlash said:


> Lol Everton thought they had a chance and then got put to the sword, absolute joy to watch them be dismantled and their fans spirit crushed after last season carry on. Rafa will get axed due to this unfortunately.


Hello MR Flash as an *Everton Fan * and reigning *Premier League predictions champion here,* You have forgotten that Everton have FFP problems as previous Everton manager have spent roughly £500,000,000 +, which as each manager has a different tactical plan means that some players don't fit in to numerous tactical system employed by the various different managers.

I assume that there has been no overall tactical plan at Everton over the past years since Moyes left Everton.

Last season Ancelotti tactical system employed two number 6’s and one 8 in the midfield. This season Everton under Benitez are utilising again two number 6’s, or you could say one six and one 8 with a 10 behind the striker/forward.

However, due to various reason, Everton do not have a recognised number 10 and are having to play winger/ inside forwards at 10. I am assuming that the manager could possibly look at *FIFA 22 *the game where players are coloured *green *over number of different position, so a winger like Demarai Gray is shown green as a number 10. Conversely, in football manager Demarai Gray is shown as a winger, not a number 10.

I would give Rafa until the end of the season, as changing mangers now would result in a poor transfer window, as the new manager would have to examine the squad and get new players in at the same time .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

farhanc said:


> Hello MR Flash as an *Everton Fan * and reigning *Premier League predictions champion here,* *You have forgotten that Everton have FFP problems as previous Everton manager have spent roughly £500,000,000 +, which as each manager has a different tactical plan means that some players don't fit in to numerous tactical system employed by the various different managers.*
> 
> I assume that there has been no overall tactical plan at Everton over the past years since Moyes left Everton.
> 
> ...


Owww I'm not forgetting that at all, I know the amount of money that Everton has pissed away with their manager roulette and poor planning. It whats so fun about them falling flat and it should also be a warning to New Castle United that simply spending money is not enough in the premier league, clubs need a plan and to get the right managers in place to be successful.

Dominic Calvin-Lewis is injured right now but who else is out? Richarlison was playing last night (should have sold him to Barca when they offered 100mil, silly to turn it down for him) and you also had Rondon up front so you definitely have strikers now. 

Rafa should get more time but the fans won't give him it due to his past with Liverpool so will sack him and leave themselves in a really bad situation, if not a relegation battle .


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an *Everton Fan, *it will be interesting to see what happens next at the club as Marcel Brands has left the club as director of football. Will Rafa Benitez be next, and he goes who will be the manager.

I personally would not change the manager as stated earlier the new manager would have to judge the squad and be involved with transfers if they are appointed before February or if they are appointed after the transfer window closes they would not be able to add the squad, which would be a problem them

Yours

Farhan


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an *Everton Fan,* what do people think will happen at Everton ?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UCL redraw: PSG-Madrid, Atletico-Man United


The Champions League round-of-16 draw was redone on Monday, with PSG to face Real Madrid and Atletico Madrid paired with Manchester United.




www.espn.com





FC Salzburg vs. Bayern Munich
Sporting CP vs. Manchester City
Benfica vs. Ajax
*Chelsea* vs. Lille
Atletico Madrid vs. Manchester United
Villarreal vs. Juventus
Inter vs. Liverpool
Paris Saint-Germain vs. Real Madrid


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I love seeing all the Fantasy Premier League players losing their minds on Twitter over the short cancellation of matches.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Most of the regulars are on Discord. It’s a friendly enough place, so if you’ve posting here for years or just a short while and fancy somewhere to discuss footy - drop me a message


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Rugrat said:


> Most of the regulars are on Discord. It’s a friendly enough place, so if you’ve posting here for years or just a short while and fancy somewhere to discuss footy - drop me a message


I'm already there. As a way of communicating I can't stand Discord or Slack to be honest. My preference is Talkfootball365 which seems to be last football forum going.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'll do a Chelsea top 5

1. Winning the 2021 UCL after eliminating 4 teams that I dislike - Atletico Madrid, FC Porto, Real Madrid and Manchester City

2. Winning the 2012 UCL by defeating Bayern Munich - another team that I dislike - in their hometown

3. Winning the 2021 UEFA Super Cup by defeating Villarreal - another team that I dislike

4. Winning the 1998 UEFA Super Cup by defeating Real Madrid

5. Defeating Arsenal 6-0 in 2014


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Forum Dud said:


> I'm already there. As a way of communicating I can't stand Discord or Slack to be honest. My preference is Talkfootball365 which seems to be last football forum going.


I meant I host a private-ish server with most of the users here. I use Slack for work but never used it for leisure. Haven’t been on Talk football since 2015


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an *Everton Fan*, I was willing to give Benitez a chance as Everton manager given his CV at others clubs. However, his man management skills are too abrupt, alienating a player and holding on to a grudge from previous clubs. Furthermore, his transfer policy was naive he did not actually get a number 10 he used winger at number 10 which doesn’t make sense as and meant no link up with the midfield and the Attack.

Personally I would have kept James Rodrigues at played him at 10 with Bernard as backup as the other number 10 is not at the club currently.

As for the new manager, I would have Duncan Ferguson as temporary manager until the end of the season, as he knows the squad and could do OK in the remaining transfer window. As the new manager would be able to evaluate the squad and purchase players at the same time.

But the club should not do what Manchester United did with Ole Gunnar Solskjaer unless Big Duncan goes on an unbeaten run until the end of the season and get the FA Cup final, otherwise no. 

Then pick a manager who has a philosophy which is a mix of attack and defensive and the new manager put players in the right positions not as I stated earlier wingers at 10 and centre backs at fullback.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Tony Khan is paying for the funeral for one of my school friends tomorrow. He passed away at 31 years old and spent about ten years doing community work for Fulham. That's really kind of him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483560294295212033


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

@Chelsea i told you the factory of sadness (Arsenal)and bottlers (Spurs) would blow it. Now them scrubs are out of the way the big boys can play. See you on the 27th for the final showdown, red vs blue!!! Bring it on 😝


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

MrFlash said:


> @Chelsea i told you the factory of sadness (Arsenal)and bottlers (Spurs) would blow it. Now them scrubs are out of the way the big boys can play. See you on the 27th for the final showdown, red vs blue!!! Bring it on 😝


Everyone's blown it other than Man City.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beating spurs three times in one month without conceding a goal feels amazing.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> Beating spurs three times in one month without conceding a goal feels amazing.


Not when Alonso is in your fantasy team and only plays three minutes.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

RIP Mason Greenwood's football career.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

I just heard the leaked audio, regarding Mason. Fucking disgusting. If he is found guilty, I hope he will also accept when his prison mates say “I asked you politely to do it”.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Necrolust said:


> I just heard the leaked audio, regarding Mason. Fucking disgusting. If he is found guilty, *I hope he will also accept when his prison mates say “I asked you politely to do it”.*


Fair call haha

Anyway I reckon Arsenal got the best chance at top 4. We play the best ball, blud


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Zane B said:


> Fair call haha
> 
> Anyway I reckon Arsenal got the best chance at top 4. We play the best ball, blud


I’ve always enjoyed Arsenals type of football, and always rated Wenger as a coach, but also as a human being. I hope Arteta can bring back the Arsenal identity.

Personally I’m a Liverpool man myself!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Zane B said:


> Fair call haha
> 
> Anyway I reckon Arsenal got the best chance at top 4. We play the best ball, blud


I would have agreed two weeks ago but not strengthening the front line whilst letting Aubamayang leave on a free is a little bizarre. Think fourth place is wide open at the minute.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Liverpool winning from behind, Everton heading closer to relegation zone and now Man city out spursing (aka bottling it) Spurs last min? Fantastic weekend of football. Gone be even better once we beat your lot next weekend for the cup @Chelsea  Diaz gone get you 😝


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Well talk about karma: taking off the keeper who was man of the match for the pens only for said subtitution to cost you the match. Well done Chelsea you played yourself. Come on the reds, one down three to go.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

MrFlash said:


> Well talk about karma: taking off the keeper who was man of the match for the pens only for said subtitution to cost you the match. Well done Chelsea you played yourself. Come on the reds, one down three to go.


Not a fan of either team, but you don’t pull off an in form keeper in that situation. Anyone knows that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Jokerface17 said:


> Not a fan of either team, but you don’t pull off an in form keeper in that situation. Anyone knows that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello as an Everton fan, why change the Keeper for a cold keeper who is a fresh and not warmed up. I remember when Louis van Gaal during The Netherlands' World Cup quarter-final against Costa Rica bought on Tim Krul replacing Jasper Cillessen. But worked that time but doesn’t always work.

You don’t charge players for penalties at the end of extra time .

Yours
Farhan


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I've never understood why teams make substitutes for the purpose of preparing for a penalty shoot out. It rarely seems to work out.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> Not a fan of either team, but you don’t pull off an in form keeper in that situation. Anyone knows that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have lmao if Mendy had refused to go off for Kepa, would have served him right for the way he acted in the cup final a few seasons ago. As it is I hope Willy Caballero was sat there watching with a beer in his hand and a smile on his face as Kepa cost them the cup again.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> I've never understood why teams make substitutes for the purpose of preparing for a penalty shoot out. It rarely seems to work out.


On a smaller scale Liverpool did replace Henderson with Milner around the extra time mark. Might have been Hendo was running on empty but i think part of it was that Hendo has missed pens in the past and Milner is stone cold when taking them (he toke the key first pen). But I agree, subbing people on to take a pen or as keeper just puts so much pressure on the player and it rarely seems pay off.

Side not on pressure, I want to shout out Harvey Elliott. Youngest player for Liverpool to play at Wembley in a final. Played his ass off, didn't let Kai bully him when and toke his penalty well. Kid has a bright future.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

MrFlash said:


> On a smaller scale Liverpool did replace Henderson with Milner around the extra time mark. Might have been Hendo was running on empty but i think part of it was that Hendo has missed pens in the past and Milner is stone cold when taking them (he toke the key first pen). But I agree, subbing people on to take a pen or as keeper just puts so much pressure on the player and it rarely seems pay off.
> 
> Side not on pressure, I want to shout out Harvey Elliott. Youngest player for Liverpool to play at Wembley in a final. Played his ass off, didn't let Kai bully him when and toke his penalty well. Kid has a bright future.


Harvey Elliott is excellent. Really rated how he got Trent and Salah to link up before his horrid injury.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> Harvey Elliott is excellent. Really rated how he got Trent and Salah to link up before his horrid injury.


Yea it was really coming along nicely. That he's able to get in that team speaks volume. He funny too, personality to spare. Loved that he blanked Sergio Ramos (after he injured Salah). Here hoping Southgate has the sense to pick him for the world cup squad.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Saw the news about the mexico league, atlas vs queretaro, too sad and the videos were brutal. They said there is not deaths but I highly doubt it.

Sad day for football.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The whole situation with Chelsea is odd.

The Newcastle United are owners are literally killing people in Yemen as we speak but Chelsea are being punished because of associations the Premier League have known for 20 years.

Just strikes me as faux outrage from the Premier League directors.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

City bottling it is a great sight to see

Liverpool to smash Arsenal tomorrow!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm expecting Real Madrid to destroy us in the quarter-finals. They never beat us before, but this time we can't survive.

The UCL final will probably be Liverpool / Bayern against City / Real.

As for the UEL final, I'd like to see Barcelona against Atalanta.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm off to Wembley!!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Shame we got Chelsea. If anybody deserves to play at Wembley it's Conor Gallagher.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Barcelona destroyed Real 🤣

Also, another final for us coming soon.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> Barcelona destroyed Real 🤣
> 
> Also, another final for us coming soon.


We've beaten you with a lot worse teams than this!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Three Palace players playing for England tonight. My heart ❤.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

This sounds absolutely terrible 😂😂.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gotta love this battle. I hope Milan wins it.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> Shame we got Chelsea. If anybody deserves to play at Wembley it's Conor Gallagher.


Can Conor not play against Chelsea in the fa cup? I thought it was league only for on loan players to be ineligible to play against the parent club? Unless that's just in champions league where loan players can. Regardless hope you stuff Chelsea.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

@Chelsea At least give me time to get home before you start handing out the laughs ffs 😂.



MrFlash said:


> Can Conor not play against Chelsea in the fa cup? I thought it was league only for on loan players to be ineligible to play against the parent club? Unless that's just in champions league where loan players can. Regardless hope you stuff Chelsea.


The FA introduced a rule where players cannot play against parent clubs in the FA Cup. We asked Chelsea to wave special dispensation but they said no, which is unsurprising as they got burned with Courtois playing against them for Atletico Madrid a couple of years ago.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

@Forum Dud I was telling everyone that we'd get eliminated by Real and eliminate Palace. Turns out I was right.

Honestly, I wish it was the other way around. For me this season pretty much died on April 12.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> @Forum Dud I was telling everyone that we'd get eliminated by Real and eliminate Palace. Turns out I was right.
> 
> Honestly, I wish it was the other way around. For me this season pretty much died on April 12.


So Liverpool Vs Chelsea Cup Final round 2: Electric Boogaloo It is then on the 14th May


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

@Forum Dud 

That's a damn shame man, he was a big miss for you today. Least you had a good run in the cup, don't think anyone really expected Palace to get so far.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

won 3-2 against sevilla in a epic, we will win la liga this wednesday.

hala madrid.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This United squad needs to be given to the flames.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> This United squad needs to be given to the flames.


Hello Irish Jet, as an *Everton Fan*, I understand your point. However, I think it is tactical ineptitude by Ralf Rangnick. On paper, the squad looks good, but he has not come up with a style of play and formation to utilize the players with in the squad to maximize their ability.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

What a fantastic week, put Man U to the sword without even having to go above first gear and then Everton embarrassed themselves today by playing like absolute cowards! Maybe if your lazy ass players spent more time playing and less time faking injury's and diving then you wouldn't be in the relegation zone 🤣 ? Seriously after todays match, and having seen the same bs when you played Newcastle, I hope you go down and am glad Liverpool put the first nail in the coffin if you do. P.s Alisson mocking Pickford at the end was funny as fuck.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> This United squad needs to be given to the flames.


Would you keep any of them when Eric takes over? As a outsider I'd keep David de Gea, Varane (if he can shake the injury bug), Fred and Sancho then axe the rest asap. Curious what Man U fans would say who should stay and go though.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

MrFlash said:


> What a fantastic week, put Man U to the sword without even having to go above first gear and then Everton embarrassed themselves today by playing like absolute cowards! Maybe if your lazy ass players spent more time playing and less time faking injury's and diving then you wouldn't be in the relegation zone 🤣 ? Seriously after todays match, and having seen the same bs when you played Newcastle, I hope you go down and am glad Liverpool put the first nail in the coffin if you do. P.s Alisson mocking Pickford at the end was funny as fuck.


Hello MrFlash, as an *Everton Fan * I think Everton will possibly stay up as Burnley have to play Aston Villa twice, Tottenham Hotspur, Watford next and Newcastle United lastly. Conversely, 

Everton have to play Chelsea, Leicester City, Watford, Brentford, Crystal Palace and Arsenal last of all.

I see Burnley losing to Tottenham Hotspur and Newcastle United the Watford game a toss up and the 2 Aston Villa games should be wins or at least a draw for Aston Villa.


The Everton games I can see Everton winning against Watford, Brentford and Leicester City as they drew last week and with Arsenal and Chelsea getting something. Lampard, know the Chelsea squad (last manager) and Arsenal, are scoring but letting goals in. 
Yours
Farhan


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

farhanc said:


> Hello MrFlash, as an *Everton Fan * I think Everton will possibly stay up as Burnley have to play Aston Villa twice, Tottenham Hotspur, Watford next and Newcastle United lastly. Conversely,
> 
> Everton have to play Chelsea, Leicester City, Watford, Brentford, Crystal Palace and Arsenal last of all.
> 
> ...


 It think Burnley can take points off Villa,they been slipping last few weeks and have nothing to play for. Spurs are always capable of messing up but likely to lose there. They'll beat Watford and New Castle god knows.

Everton can not win away so any away games = Lose. Chelsea and Arsenal are battling top 4 so they'll both beat you. Brentford and Palace aren't easy games, Leicester are so random this season i can't guess. But the way Everton are playing i wouldn't be shocked if they failed to win any match's. Guess we'll see, gone be a fun finish to season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MrFlash said:


> Would you keep any of them when Eric takes over? As a outsider I'd keep David de Gea, Varane (if he can shake the injury bug), Fred and Sancho then axe the rest asap. Curious what Man U fans would say who should stay and go though.


Time for PARAGRAPHS. 

We're going to be stuck with them. Some of the contracts - Rashford, Shaw, Martial, Ronaldo, Jones lol - Are essentially impossible to shift. My biggest hope is that we pay out Maguire's contract and take whatever we can get for him. He's a huge problem, is unsuited to anything but a deep lying setup and the relationship with the fans is so toxic that it's essentially irreparable. He's also clearly cracked under the pressure of the captaincy and we need to get it off him, the hard part is there's very few alternatives in the squad.

Ten Hag should have free rein to do what he wants. Next year should be entirely about implementing his philosophy - I don't care if we finish 17th. De Gea is another guy completely unsuited to his system so even if he has to go I'll be all for it. He tried to sign Henderson with Ajax and I honestly wouldn't be too shocked if he does a Pep and freezes De Gea out or just uses him in whatever outlaw European competition we find ourselves in. 

*Henderson*/De Gea

*RB*/Dalot *CB*/Lindelof *Varane*/Jones *Shaw*/Telles

*CM1*/Fred *CM2*/McTominay

*Sancho*/Elanga *Bruno*/VDB* LW*/Rashford

*Ronaldo*/ST​I see us lining up like that with signings filling it out. Thankfully a ton of guys are out of contract. I hope Maguire goes but it's unlikely. Martial will be loaned again. 

I'd sign *Daley Blind *to replace Maguire. Cheap option, straight out of Ten Hag's system and has knows the club so you can give him the captaincy. 

*Tino* *Livramento* just wrecked his knee but he'd have been my choice. We were high on *Max Aarons* before the AWB fiasco. He's more suited to us than that prick ever was. 

If *Frenkie De Jong* is truly available as reported then United need to give whatever it takes to get it done. Other options in midfield - *Kalvin Phillips* (Too dear IMO), *Boubacar* Kamara (great value on a free), *Konrad Laimer* (likely Bayern lol), *Ruben Neves *(meh). All would be upgrades and it's the biggest weakness in the current side. Guys like Rice and Bellingham will be too dear for what they bring. 

I fucking love* Chris Nkunku *but he's probably not the biggest need right now. I think he's the player we bought Sancho to be and perfect for this system. Undoubtedly we'll give that cunt Rashford another chance and he'll start 20 odds games next years. 

Ronaldo is under contract for another year so another depth piece should suffice but if we're going for a more long term option then *Patrik Schick* or *Jonathan David *would be nice options until a bigger name becomes available. Poor summer for striker targets as Mbappe and Haaland are going elsewhere.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

De Jong about to be Arthur'd. Pressured to leave the club despite obviously wanting to stay. They need the money, Xavi won't move Busquets so that Frenkie can play his favoured role, is underwhelming as an 8 where Pedri and Gavi are the future, and have Kessie coming in, too.

Work your magic, ten Hag.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> Time for PARAGRAPHS.
> 
> We're going to be stuck with them. Some of the contracts - Rashford, Shaw, Martial, Ronaldo, Jones lol - Are essentially impossible to shift. My biggest hope is that we pay out Maguire's contract and take whatever we can get for him. He's a huge problem, is unsuited to anything but a deep lying setup and the relationship with the fans is so toxic that it's essentially irreparable. He's also clearly cracked under the pressure of the captaincy and we need to get it off him, the hard part is there's very few alternatives in the squad.
> 
> ...


Great post first off. You really do make some great points and are quiet realistic too, especially realising that it gone be hard to get rid of the dead wood due to their inflated wages (Rashford is a big one, a lot of money for someone who looks like he checked out Deli Ali style). The lack of Champions league gone hurt your chance of getting players in too but at least money wise you can still attract class players. 

Maguire needs to be sold asap if you have any hope to advance and improve. Your best bet is he gets locked up in Greece when his retrial happens lol.

With De Gea I've heard a friend say he gone end up being fazed out once Ten Hag comes in, that he doesn't suit his style. I'll admit i don't really know much about it but I'm guessing it due to to De Gea lack of ability when it comes from playing the ball from the back? Like Ederson and Alisson do. I'd be interested to see if Henderson could indeed work at a top club, he did really well at Sheffield and looked solid but is he top tier?

Kalvin Philips would be way too expensive for such a injury prone player, De Jong would be a great pick up for you if you can get him. Never got the hype behind Neves and aren't familiar with the others you named. Bellingham i fear is heading to Liverpool (too much money and not convinced he what we need) and Rice would be a better midfielder then McFred but yea way too much money for what he offers. 

Are you bothered Pogba leaving? I have a work mate who a United fan and he is convinced Hag should try get him to stay. Personally think he mad to think so, best off without him.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Stayed up to 3am to watch City vs Real...saw how shambolic Real was after like 15minus and turned it off and went to bed thinking it would be a waste of my time.

Fkers turned the match into classic after that.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kai Havertz is the hottest man on Earth along with Dolph Ziggler #FACTS

Edit: at least Milan won


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Ralf Ragnick comments that Manchester United lacks people with football intelligence in scouting, the medical team, in recruitment, and that the players aren’t training with intensity were interesting. It’s quite bold to basically go out and say that not just the players, but all the people you work with day-to-day aren’t good enough.

It's not like the Jose Mourinho era where you could dismiss everything he said as being self-preservation or reputation management. Ralf Rangnick really doesn’t care whether the press and public rate him.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

A draw in the next game is enough for FC Porto to become National Champion and FC Porto is also in the final of the Portuguese Cup.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I just went to tune in liverpool vs villareal since the villareal was winning, but just as I put the channel the liverpool started to score...

I know now I shouldn't watch machester city vs real madrid tomorrow.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

grecefar said:


> I just went to tune in liverpool vs villareal since the villareal was winning, but just as I put the channel the liverpool started to score...
> 
> I know now I shouldn't watch machester city vs real madrid tomorrow.


Did you only start to watch the Real match in the 90th minute?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

FriedTofu said:


> Did you only start to watch the Real match in the 90th minute?


in the second extra half lol.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

grecefar said:


> in the second extra half lol.


Ok so it isn't your fault this time. Real really have plot armor this season in the champions league.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Welp, another UCL trophy for Real Madrid. The 14th. They never lose any UCL finals (I'd love Liverpool to prove me wrong this year, but I find it hard to believe).

Also, we've already seen this final 4 years ago.

A final between Liverpool and City would've been more exciting for me.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Luis Díaz was the best player in the Portuguese League, too bad that FC Porto was forced to sell him at a bargain price to leave the Financial Fair Play.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Poor Olympique de Marseille failing to eliminate Feyenoord... I hope Roma will win Conference League.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Crystal Palace fans today when they ruined Roy Hodgson's 35+ year record of never being relegated as a manager:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

FC Porto is National Champion for the 30th time!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Double post


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

That was pretty sad for united...


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

RFalcao said:


> FC Porto is National Champion for the 30th time!


I cannot believe how good Luis Diaz is. He's a once in a five year incredible steal as a footballer. Liverpool's recruitment under Edwards has been the best in any sport.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

grecefar said:


> That was pretty sad for united...


My WhatsApp groups have been dead today for that reason.

They're absolutely fucked. The fact Bruno Guimares joined Newcastle suggests to me Manchester United don't even have there finger at the pulse of trying to find the next generation of talent that Borussia Dortmund, Red Bull Leipzig etc want which is what they need to consider to rebuild. But as long as Pogba and CR7 bring in the Insta followers I don't think the owners care.

The ground is a reflection of The Glaziers reign. It looks like an absolute run down shithole.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

grecefar said:


> That was pretty sad for united...


Hilarious to watch for the rest of us though lmao


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> Hilarious to watch for the rest of us though lmao


Back in August I was out with old school mates and it was that Friday when Ronaldo went from nearly joining City and then joining United. They were knocking back Yagers talking about how they're challenging for the title. The rest of us saying "what about a DM? How's he going to get the best out of Bruno? What does it mean Sancho?" And of course nobody had the answers.

That short termism scattergun approach set them back under Mourinho and its done the same again. I feel for ten Hag because I feel like the next manager is going to be fall guy for the eventual successor. Until Pogba, De Gea, Ronaldo etc are gone and the wage bill is at a proportionate level they'll have no chance of catching the top two. Especially now Pep and Klopp look like they're committed for another rebuild.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DUD said:


> Back in August I was out with old school mates and it was that Friday when Ronaldo went from nearly joining City and then joining United. They were knocking back Yagers talking about how they're challenging for the title. The rest of us saying "what about a DM? How's he going to get the best out of Bruno? What does it mean Sancho?" And of course nobody had the answers.
> 
> That short termism scattergun approach set them back under Mourinho and its done the same again. I feel for ten Hag because I feel like the next manager is going to be fall guy for the eventual successor. Until Pogba, De Gea, Ronaldo etc are gone and the wage bill is at a proportionate level they'll have no chance of catching the top two. Especially now Pep and Klopp look like they're committed for another rebuild.


I think addition of Varane and Sancho had us haters worried United was finally getting their shit together. Sancho as a 4th wide forward solved their worry about overplaying Greenwood and Rashford. Varane is about as good a CB available and the belief was he could help mitigate not having a good DM.

Then they panic over Ronaldo joining City and chased after him that totally disrupted their squad building and we were back to lolunited.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Erling Haaland to Man City then.

When he first went Salzburg & Dortmund he was giving off 2002 Brock Lesnar vibes.

Pep could create a monster.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Haaland feels like what the OG Ronaldo would have been if not for his injuries.


----------



## ShadowAngel (11 mo ago)

DUD said:


> Erling Haaland to Man City then.
> 
> When he first went Salzburg & Dortmund he was giving off 2002 Brock Lesnar vibes.


Insane player. In all games for Dortmund he scored 85 goals, made 23 assists, in just 88 games. I hope this guy remains healthy and doesn't end up like Ronaldo. 
And i'm fucking glad he said no to FC Bayern.


To go away from all the boring millionaire mainstream stuff: We had a totally crazy day here in Germany in Liga 3: 
1860 - Dortmund II 6:3
Zwickau - Würzburg 7:0
Waldhof Mannhaim - Havelse 7:0
Magdeburg - Osnabrück 5:1
Meppen - Berlin 4:3
Verl - Duisburg 1:1
Freiburg II - Saarbrücken 1:1
Halle - Wiesbaden 1:1
Köln - Braunschweig 0:1

This was a lot of fun to watch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

We suck.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

ShadowAngel said:


> Insane player. In all games for Dortmund he scored 85 goals, made 23 assists, in just 88 games. I hope this guy remains healthy and doesn't end up like Ronaldo.
> And i'm fucking glad he said no to FC Bayern.
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you see Lewandowski going and who do you reckon will replace him at Bayern?

Seems like the perfect age to cash in if he wants to leave but other than PSG I'm not sure who will be able to afford him that could do with a striker. Maybe Real Madrid but I'm not sure what they're finances are like and they could really do with cutting down the age of the squad a little more.


----------



## ShadowAngel (11 mo ago)

DUD said:


> Where do you see Lewandowski


Barcelona is the big rumour. As Atletico Fan i'd hate that but it's undeerstandable. Lewandowsky is still a huge player and a massive talent.

Who they buy? To be honest i don't care, hopefully somebody who costs 50 millions, breaks both his legs and never plays for them, that sound drastic but as a fan of 1860 i wish all the absolute worst and pain and anger to that criminal shit club - and 500 years in hell with more suffering. They fucked us over so many times, they fucked over german football way too many times, screw them all and fuck all who chose to play for them.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> We suck.


Saw this on reddit 



> Last 3 FA cup winners: Arsena eicester City iverpool
> 
> If you’re looking for the 3 L’s, Chelsea took them


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Saw this on reddit


Eternal losers. I hope we'll lose the next two games and finish 5th so we won't embarrass ourselves in UCL next season


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Eternal losers. I hope we'll lose the next two games and finish 5th so we won't embarrass ourselves in UCL next season


That's man City talk. You just won UCL last year!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> That's man City talk. You just won UCL last year!


Yep, but I have this feeling that the Todd Boehly era is going to stink badly.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Yep, but I have this feeling that the Todd Boehly era is going to stink badly.


Oh yeah forgot your club lost your free flow of money. Newcastle is probably going to take your spot in the league soon too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Oh yeah forgot your club lost your free flow of money. Newcastle is probably going to take your spot in the league soon too.


30 years from now we're going to be like Olympique de Marseille. GUD GAWD ALMIGHTY


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> 30 years from now we're going to be like Olympique de Marseille. GUD GAWD ALMIGHTY


Or you could end up like Villa or Leeds. 😈


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Or you could end up like Villa or Leeds. 😈


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Today is the last game of Ajax with Erik ten Hag at the helm. Truly the end of an era. The best manager we have had since Louis van Gaal.

Hopefully United and its fans have enough patience, because managing the mess that Erik is going to walk in will not be easy. But if you give him some time, good things may happen.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Mason Mount being on the losing side six times at Wembley is a pretty exceptional record.

I think Son beats Salah to the Golden Boot regardless if he's injured or not. Burnley and Norwich are too tasty fixtures whilst Jurgen said the quadruple is out of reach after yesterday's game so you think he will rest Salah at least once for the Champions League final.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I was cheering for chelsea, liverpool winning it all is a no for me.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Milan is very close to winning the Scudetto.

This has to be the only great thing in football this year (besides Chelsea becoming World Champions).

Italy is Red & Black, baby.






Theo is a beast! Look at that magnificent goal!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

6th year in a row without St Totteringham's Day 

So Chelsea got a top 4 spot secured now.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Arsenal playing like they were already on the beach, instead of trying to get a Champions League spot. Even when they went behind, it was Newcastle who were doing all the attacking.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Never count out the ability of Spurs to still bottle it.

Only side to finish 3rd in a 2 horse title race.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Today I'm hoping for Southampton to screw Liverpool.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Theo’s coast 2 coast | #MilanAtalanta | #shorts


🔴⚫ Join the AC Milan Members Area and choose between 2 levels to get access to exclusive perks: https://bit.ly/JoinACMilan 🔴⚫🛒 Buy the new Away kit 👉 htt...




youtube.com













The cutest pitch invasion of the season 😍#MilanAtalanta #SempreMilan | #Shorts |


#shorts




youtube.com


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Everton owe Vieira one for having Palace sit back on a 2-0 lead instead of killing the game off. Really hope Leeds go down on Sunday, although I very much doubt it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I used to despise Leeds in the 90s-00s but to be honest I don't want them to be relegated 😅


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So Lens managed to even the score against Monaco on the last play and Marseille finished 2nd in Ligue 1. I'm really happy.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

the premier and the serie a in game today.

let's go city and milan!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Impressive choke job by Villa, second time Gerrard’s cost Liverpool the title…


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528436179741429765

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528446236625346563

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528446877930295298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528455837181792257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528458798582702087


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Disaster averted. The 99 Treble reigns supreme still.

What a hellscape football is for United fans right now though. When the highlight is Man City preventing Liverpool winning titles you know everything is fucked.

Ten Hag will have to work miracles. I suspect next season can’t be worse but it’s not gonna get much better either. I despise this group of United players and Bruno getting a new contract after 12 months of shite tells me the lessons aren’t being learned. 

Maybe we can take some inspiration from Milan. Great to see them end their drought. What a legend Ibrahimovic is. Rafael Leao is the player our fans thought Martial would be.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

It was a great weekend.

Now I need the roma to win the conference and madrid the champions and it will close the season in the best way possible.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Forza Milan!






29:24


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Porto won the Portuguese Cup.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

It's cool to see Milan win it again and it's nice to see Serie A go to the wire. Two different winners in two years is great to see after a decade plus dominance from Juventus. 

Always loved Serie A just from growing up on Football Italia on Channel 4 here in the UK in the 90s.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Always loved Serie A just from growing up on Football Italia on Channel 4 here in the UK in the 90s.


Same, I fell in love with Milan in the mid 90s when they had that super squad. 3 UCL finals between 1993 and 1995 including that brilliant 4-0 win against Barcelona in 1994.

Juventus and Sampdoria are cool too.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Chelsea said:


> Same, I fell in love with Milan in the mid 90s when they had that super squad. 3 UCL finals between 1993 and 1995 including that brilliant 4-0 win against Barcelona in 1994.
> 
> Juventus and Sampdoria are cool too.


I mean...










How can they not be?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La maglia più bella della storia del calcio


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Congrats to Milan, Man City, Bayern & Porto. 

My attention however is going to be on Huddersfield Town vs Notts Forest. Always had a soft spot for Forest & am hoping they can break back into the EPL after a long wait.

The Ajax/PSV battle is an interesting prospect as well.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Man City even with all the billions spent still can't shake off their flair for the dramatic. What a wild few minutes to end the season.

Zlatan is incredible. Took a break and came back to win the league in Italy again. lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Inside story of the worst Manchester United season in decades


The friction in the Man United dressing room went public without anyone knowing about it in a disastrous season that has to signal a watershed moment.




www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk





Just give that a read. These players need a fucking drone strike. I've hated them for years but it's all came to a head under Rangnick. 

Easy to see who a lot of the snakes are. Rashford and Lingard are obvious, Bailly has been pushing for a move for years. 

The whole club is rotten to the core and the players are a mirror image of how the club has operated off the pitch. The priorities have been a mess and the standards have completely eroded. Ten Hag is on a hiding to nothing. Already he's talking about how this squad finished 2nd in 2021 and how it has potential - he's fucking doomed if he genuinely believes that.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Like I say pretty sad for United. Nice article by the way.

The only I've hear about all this United drama is that there were real threats of death against Mcguire.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice to be posting in here after not being involved in this thread or a Football Chat thread in a long while but after seeing the article and the state of United this season, I just had to post something.

First off, we go from the Busby Babes to Ferguson's Fledglings all the way to Ole's Wally's and Rangnick's Rejects. It makes my blood boil that these players are so entitled and think they have made it when they have either won sweet FA or the odd FA Cup, League Cup and Europa League. That doesn't mean you've made it by those achievements!

I remember I got into a debate on here years back when Ole first came in as it was obvious Mourinho wasn't the person to take the club forward and he was part of the problem with making things toxic. However, I did say the players weren't blameless in all of this. For a period of time under Ole, they started playing well and went on a run and that was because they weren't under any pressure. As soon as top 4 was in sight, they bottled it. I then stated back then that Ole shouldn't be given the job even though there were some incredible highs (in Paris) but to not make any rash decisions in hiring the next Manager. What did the club do? Appoint Ole because of some good form (that and he was a puppet for them) and it all went downhill from there for that season. Therein lies the problem, the club making the wrong decision again and doing so hastily. After the failing of Mourinho, they needed to get this right and of course, they didn't. Woodward and co. had a tendency in getting things wrong. The toxicity then didn't come to fruition for another couple of seasons after that but the seeds were planted once Ole was hired as permanent Manager.

Yes, the players got 3rd and 2nd in the next 2 seasons but the football wasn't great. It was more about the results but thanks to some good form, no fans and Bruno coming in and delivering for 18 months, we got the minimum achievements. Another problem right there... getting the minimum achievements and the players thinking they have done enough. Still, they secured Champions League and it was then about going for the Premier League title in Ole's 3rd season. What a capitulation that has been! I said to myself Ole should have gone after losing the Europa League final as I just didn't see us winning silverware with him in charge, the mentality just wasn't good enough (like the football) and he took us as far as he could with the squad. Of course, the club stuck with him when it was the right time to get rid of him. Ole was part of the problem... praising them as a bunch of good lads yet letting them get away with things and do what they want and none of them facing any ramifications (Cavani extended leave, Lingard posts, Rashford's behaviour, the leaks, etc.).

The ego of these players and how butthurt they were when Ronaldo came in was a joke! The leaks coming out with players blaming Ronaldo when he is someone who has done it all with United was ridiculous. The man was asking more from the team and they simply ignored him. Results got progressively worse as did the performances and players not playing for each other and Ole was inevitably sacked. However, his sacking was too late. Another thing that's wrong with this club and how it's poorly run. Not knowing the right time to get rid of someone and trying desperately to plaster over an open and gaping wound. Fingers crossed with the changes at the club so far, things start to change but I won't hold my breath. As Irish Jet said, giving Bruno a new contract before ten Hag came in. This shouldn't have been done until ten Hag officially started and fully analysed the squad. Of course, we offer a ridiculous pay increase when his performances didn't warrant said contract increase. How some of these players are on the massive wages they are unjustly on I will never know. I guess we have our former buffoons that negotiated all of this to thank for that. You already know we had idiots in charge of this when they awarded Phil Jones a new contract despite his constant injuries and lack of appearances... what incompetent moron signed off on that!?

Anyway, back to the topic at hand. Ole is let go and Rangnick comes in and after 1 game the players are like "Nah, I'm not running about and putting that much effort in" and reverted back to doing what they wanted. That's what they relied on under Ole and they thought to ignore Rangnick and do what they wanted on that pitch, which is a disgrace! Then the stories and leaks started coming out again with the blame going towards Rangnick now and as mentioned in this thread, we all know who the guilty culprits are. They are snakes, they are vermin, they are egotistical pricks! Get rid of the lot of them! The squad is so unbalanced with players who have the potential but don't have the mentality and then you have players who want to work hard but aren't good enough. You have players that haven't delivered for years now... so it's time to change it up. It's incredible how the squad is this bad and how easily unlikable they are. This is easily one of the worst if not, the worst United squad in our history. Lowest points tally in the Premier League with a goal difference of 0. Yet these players don't want to blame themselves or take accountability for this travesty of a season... it's obviously someone else's fault that they didn't turn up all season and couldn't even do the basics of you know... running and pressing on the pitch. You don't like a youngster being given more game time over someone who hasn't shown up all season and is moping (if the reports are to be believed)... boo fucking hoo! Grow up you self-indulgent bottlers!

I really hope ten Hag gets it right and gets time. I'm hoping the kind words such as "Maguire being a good captain" and the "fact we got 2nd in 2021 shows the potential in the team" and it's just him being nice and not wanting to chuck anyone under the bus yet. Some (not many) of the players have potential to win the league but they don't have the mentality to do it, the maturity to turn up all season or to want to play for the badge. That and some of them are bad apples. Get rid of them and bring in some talented players that want to play for United and will fit ten Hag's system and tactics.

Hopefully we see some positive changes next season. Finally scouting and recruiting the right players and not the wrong ones or those with expensive British Tax added on the end of it. The money we have wasted is surreal but with ten Hag being a very thorough, detailed and organised Manager, hopefully he knows where to spend it wisely. It won't be easy and there will be bad moments for sure and that feeling of "it'll get worse before it gets better" but fingers crossed, ten Hag gets it right. At least I can give a middle finger to the season being over for now. Onwards and upwards I guess.

Ramble over.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Hello, as an Everton Fan, here are my thoughts on the 2021/2022 Premier League season and individual areas of the pitch.*

*Goalkeeping*

My thought on the goalkeeping this season is that at times the keeping in the beginning has been woeful, but towards the end of the season Pickford upped his game and level considerably and was instrumental in staying up. But the backup as been ok at best.

*Centre Defence* 


Defence has been shambolic at times trying to play out of the defence where you should just hoof the ball cross field down the pitch to the opposition defensive third as far away from the goal as possible. 

However, Yerry Mina when he has been fit has been good this season has immense his 6'5 (1.96 metres) height is useful in attack and defence. 

*The Fullbacks /Wingbacks *

These players have been good at times, but with players leaving (Lucas Digne) and new players arriving (Vitalii Mykolenko) and (Nathan Patterson) needing time to adjust to the Premier League, it is a work in progress.

*Midfield*

*Defensive Midfielder *

This side of the midfield has been OK as Allan, Abdoulaye Doucouré, Fabian Delph all doing something in 2 defensive midfielder roles. 


*Deep lying playmaker *
This role as been a problem as everyone who has played that role, André Gomes, has not preforming to his optimum this season. 

*The wingers/inside forwards *
Have been good creating chances for goal, even there has been at times no one there to capitalize on the chances created. 

*The number 10 /playmaker *
This position has been a concern this past season with players not playing, differences with the manager (James Rodríguez) or not being match fit this season (Dele Alli) (Donny van de Beek). Or wingers playing out of position at 10 which is different skill set. So this will have to sorted out.

*The Forward /Strikers *

This position has been a concern of the team not having enough depth, as when Dominic Calvert-Lewin (mental health issues) has not played the other forwards have not been at suitable level.
I don't equivalent level (one forward and 2 inside forwards) but a level to chip in with roughly 10 goals a season as a backup or coming off the bench.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Couple of big matches coming up in the next few days. Looking forward especially to the Scotland v Ukraine WCQ match. Obviously it would be a triumph if Ukraine got up, but I'll be rooting for the Scots in this one.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So today is the final day with Chelsea as the reigning, defending, undisputed Champions of Europe. It's been a crazy ride with many nice memories, including Italy winning EURO, Argentina winning Copa America, Chelsea becoming Super Champions of Europe and Champions of the World, Milan winning the Scudetto etc.

May the best team win tomorrow. I won't be rooting for either.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll be rooting for Klopp. His teams are always so fun to watch.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Madrid winning in Paris would be the biggest middle finger to Al Khelaifi, the second in this season.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

A few more hours until the main event!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> A few more hours until the main event!


Will have a tough time living up to Grimsby v Wrexham.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm so nervous.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

What a shambolic finals start. Delayed start for 30mins and they still went with the lame popstar opening. And it seems they are tear gasing fans still outside.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rooting for a double disqualification after Milan cracks both Liverpool and Real's skulls with a steel chair and walks out with the UCL trophy. The only team worthy of dethroning Big Time Chels.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hala
Madrid
Forever!


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Hala Madrid!

Nobody will repeat what we did in this Champions.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Liverpool bottled it. Uefa even gifted them a free Var goal.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

grecefar said:


> Hala Madrid!
> 
> Nobody will repeat what we did in this Champions.


----------



## ShadowAngel (11 mo ago)

Meh, Uefa screws up, game as bland, the wrong madrid won (not that i care about the british island but i'd rather seen Liverpool take it as i support Atletico)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BEST TEAM EVER THEY SAID

Fucking Mourinho had a better return in his first season with United lol.

Mane leaving. Salah’s contract winding down. You’ve had your fun Liverpool fans. Get back in the bin.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Liverpool fans trying to get in using Fake tickets.

Liverpool fans with real tickets had to watch from their hotels or pubs in the area.

BBC Radio reporter that watched the match with 4 Liverpool fans at their hotel (who had real tickets but couldn't get in) said they were embarrassed to be Liverpool fans due to their behavior.

Whenever there is tear-gas there are Liverpool fans.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530663553316929539
Passing the torch.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Oof. Poor Levi Colwill.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

So Italy vs Argentina.

I don't know I hate donnaruma, but I hate lautaro too. Hard to choose.

Maybe I'll go with Italy, I don't want an excuse to give the balon de oro to messi because he wins this match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Finalissima is kinda like FIFA Club World Cup. Battle between The Final Bosses.

I like both, but I'm rooting for Italy.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Italy should win for boycotting the World Cup in Qatar by not qualifying.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I will literally suck a dick for Frenkie De Jong.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well... Italy sucks.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Well, truly a shitty year for both Chelsea and Italy.

After a wonderful 2021... 😭


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Nice one, Ukraine! Just need them to prove me wrong and beat Wales on Sunday now.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Amazing atmosphere in the stadium yesterday. Ukraine just one more win away from the unlikeliest of World Cup qualifications.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

As unbearable as it would have been having to tolerate Liverpool fans bragging about being European Champions, its a shame that Florentino Perez' ego got massaged with a Champions League trophy after some of the verbal diarrhea and self-entitlement he displayed with his Super League statements.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Netherlands just squashed Belgium in the Nations League group stage. I'm rooting for them to win the World Cup this year.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I love denmark.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Wales in the World Cup.

I look forward to them celebrating a 0-0 draw against England as much as Scotland did.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

DUD said:


> Wales in the World Cup.
> 
> I look forward to them celebrating a 0-0 draw against England as much as Scotland did.


And apparently, this isn’t a penalty… 🤔


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533490828009668612
And yet the one against us yesterday, which was complete bullcrap, was given.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

to be fair I think the wales player really didn't saw him coming and the other guy put the foot when he was a about to shoot the ball, but yeah were was the VAR.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

grecefar said:


> to be fair I think the wales player really didn't saw him coming and the other guy put the foot when he was a about to shoot the ball, but yeah were was the VAR.


Oh, it was definitely an accident, but 99% of penalties are.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Bit of a nail-biter last night, good to see the Aussies get up. Peru will be made of tougher stuff though.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Oh snap :-(

Could Ecuador be disqualified and banned from World Cup 2022? FIFA investigating eligibility of Byron Castillo (msn.com)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Project De Jong picking up steam. We’ve approached Barca and apparently he’s more open to the move than initially thought.

Would be the perfect signing. Still need a DM but a world class CM familiar with what Ten Hag wants, who can progress the ball from defence - United have never had a player quite like that in my lifetime.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm happy to see france eliminated so easily.

Love you Croatia.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Does anyone give a shit about the Nations League? It’s just a second chance for shit teams to qualify for tournaments. For countries who routinely qualify, it’s just a bunch of glorified friendlies.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Rankles75 said:


> Does anyone give a shit about the Nations League? It’s just a second chance for shit teams to qualify for tournaments. For countries who routinely qualify, it’s just a bunch of glorified friendlies.


I don't mind it personally. Means I can come home to watch a bunch of highlights from different matches on YouTube everyday. High quality friendlies isn't that bad.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

What the hell happen to england?, was Maguire in defense?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

grecefar said:


> What the hell happen to england?, was Maguire in defense?


Largely meaningless game at the end of a long, hard season for most of these players. Shambles of a result, but hardly cause for jumping off the ledge. Italy got gubbed 5-2 by Germany, Belgium got hammered 4-1 by Belgium the other week, France can’t win for shit in the NL. Doubt any of them care…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Well...the whole thing was meant to replace meaningless friendlies so we got a meaningless friendly tournament instead.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Tough pill to swallow for NZ last night, but it's always nice to see Costa Rica at the big one. Long time Central American powerhouse.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Largely meaningless game at the end of a long, hard season for most of these players. Shambles of a result, but hardly cause for jumping off the ledge. Italy got gubbed 5-2 by Germany, Belgium got hammered 4-1 by Belgium the other week, France can’t win for shit in the NL. Doubt any of them care…


It's been coming for England though. Southgate is to them what Ole was to United. 

Pure vibes and pragmatism - A fraud. Nearly 6 hours without a goal from open play with that attacking talent is a disgrace.

A double pivot in every game despite having one of the best DM's in football - Players getting by on reputation no matter how awful they are at club level. Their most valuable asset in the last 4 years has been the blessed draws and brackets they've received at tournaments. A SF and Final in the last two tournaments and the best sides they beat were the corpse of Germany of and Colombia without their best player, on penalties.

He's holding them back and it's hilarious how even now he's praised so much in the media. This is England's deepest squad since I've been alive, stacked everywhere but CB and GK. Long may he reign.

Meanwhile the world can be thankful Nathan "Messi" Collins is deployed as a CB - The Irish having mercy on the world. We already gave the rest of the world a chance by boycotting Qatar but with Obafemi certain to be the next Ronaldinho we're gonna walk the Euros in 2024.


----------



## Black Dynamite (7 mo ago)

Does the Utd board enjoy making their fans suffer each Summer? They're already lagging behind most of the top six in the market.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

The Glazers are absolute parasites. The first money being paid out for this _"Huge Summer rebuild" _for Manchester United and it's to line up the Glazer's pockets with 11 million in dividends. It's absolutely disgraceful and shows they have no shame. They've not put any of their own money into the club and then they have the audacity to do this! After the clubs worst Premier League performance last season, with the toxicity around the club, the leaks in the dressing room, the mistreatment of Rangnick (seriously you let him go when he's got experience in rebuilding clubs?), players leaving on a free, etc. it just gets worse and worse and proves how badly run United is.

All they can go on about is looking back on the history of how United were great on their social media accounts and hyping up players that are training on their holidays. Do I seriously want to see Marcus Rashford run up a hill after his pathetic showing during last season and the way he neglected to show up and had a bad attitude on the pitch for 12 months? No, I want to see that you're actually doing something behind the scenes, which right now you aren't!

All this talk about things are changing but yet again, we're taking ages with our targets, losing out on first targets to other clubs (no surprise as we can't offer what City and Liverpool have who are years ahead of us in development, planning and running like an actual football club... not a business), dithering when it comes to doing deals, etc. They would have known ETH targets when they gave him the job and the fact no one has come in yet and we're again unprepared for pre-season is simply not good enough. Haggling over De Jong for 9 weeks... just offer Barcelona what they want or walk away, it's that simple! Why we do 1 signing at a time I will never know. Other clubs (i.e. Arsenal and City recently) can do multiple deals at a time and here United are floundering. There again, it's the Glazer puppets running the whole thing. Nothing has changed there! Once the Glazers are gone, things will improve. With them as owners, I have no hope for this club unless ETH can work a miracle.

The reports that we're bringing someone else in (Michael and Will Keane's brother) to help with negotiations on a temporary basis shows they've got it wrong! How can a big global club like United be seriously this far behind? The incompetence from top to bottom is unbelievable and it has been like this for years. Ferguson was able to paper over the cracks but we've seen since 2013 (Woodward is hugely responsible) how poorly run we are as a club. Things have to change but right now, I'm pessimistic about the whole thing.

Even if we do get the targets eventually and I do think we'll get between 2-4 players, it still isn't good enough with the planning. You want to be ready for pre-season to bed people in and get everyone to bond and learn ETH tactics together. Not leave it so late while clubs far ahead of us and are slightly above or below us are making massive improvements to their club ready for the season ahead.

We'll see what happens in the next week or so but it isn't looking good. Fuck the Glazers though.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Which country is your tip to win the World Cup later this year? Interested to hear what people in here might think.


----------



## ShadowAngel (11 mo ago)

RealDealNow said:


> Which country is your tip to win the World Cup later this year? Interested to hear what people in here might think.


Since Italy isn't there, i have nobody to really root for/want to root for, so i hope for a surprise champion, one of the smaller nations shocking the world, like Switzerland or Japan, just to see the reactions.
But i guess it will be Brazil.

1860 just played against Newcastle United. 0:3, the difference in class was obvious. 
The difference in budget just makes it obvious how wack football nowadays is: 1860 budget is 6.6 million euro and it's the 5th highest in the third league, Newcastle: 335 million, 12th highest in the league. It's just crazy.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm always in for the underdog, like croatia in the last world cup.

For now I'll cheer for my fellows south america, except argentina. I'll cheer for spain but I hate luis enrique.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I can see the memes already about Lisandro Martinez height given the way people like to jump on Maguire at United but I think that's exactly the type of player Manchester United should be looking to sign. A player that can grow with the club. In the after Pogba/Ronaldo era he could really thrive.

On a side note Barcelona's attitude to transfers this summer has been incredible. They're literally the cockney in the pub that is used to buying everyone drinks, now his no money, but loves the lifestyle so much they'll max out on all the credit cards to keep it going. Good on FDJ for holding out for all the money they owe him when they're signing all these players based on a TV deal and sponsorship agreement that will really hurt them once the president has been removed.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

DUD said:


> I can see the memes already about Lisandro Martinez height given the way people like to jump on Maguire at United but I think that's exactly the type of player Manchester United should be looking to sign. A player that can grow with the club. In the after Pogba/Ronaldo era he could really thrive.


Martinez isn't very tall, but he's a fighter. Has the will to win a war for you, exactly what United needs. He did very well at Ajax. Will be missed for sure.

Also, he's multifunctional. He can play as left-back or defensive midfielder, but personally I prefer him as a centre-back.

Bassey (Rangers) is likely to replace Martinez at Ajax. Don't know much about him, but from what I've read it seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Mr. King Of Kings said:


> Martinez isn't very tall, but he's a fighter. Has the will to win a war for you, exactly what United needs. He did very well at Ajax. Will be missed for sure.
> 
> Also, he's multifunctional. He can play as left-back or defensive midfielder, but personally I prefer him as a centre-back.
> 
> Bassey (Rangers) is likely to replace Martinez at Ajax. Don't know much about him, but from what I've read it seems like a pretty good deal.


Yeah I really like Martinez. He strikes me as someone that would have been a fantastic fit at a side like Pep's Bayern or Barca when they last won the CL. Manchester United is another baggage of grief so hopefully he can mentally handle it.

The Barcelona transfer business has been mental this summer. I cannot believe one of the governing bodies haven't stepped in and forced them to pay players wages as opposed to signing new players. They're basically your mate at the pub every week that owes you a tenner and carries on doing gear.

The cynic in me thinks they've sold the percentage of La Liga rights for the next 20 years as they're confident the Super League will happen.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Football finally came home.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

After they equalised, we looked out on our feet and the only way I could see us winning it was from a corner or free kick. I was right… 

Unbelievable achievement, and although we were second best for much of today’s game (and the QF against Spain), few could argue we were the best team throughout the tournament.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello what is happening in predictions league for this season ?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

The predictions league is back









Premier League Prediction Contest 2022/23


And We are back! thanks to Farhanc for the push to get this up and running again. So , Rules remain the same as always: Correct winner & correct scoreline (including draws) = 3 points Correct winner & wrong scoreline (including draws) = 1 point Wrong winner & wrong scoreline = 0 points Double...




www.wrestlingforum.com





Yours

Fahan


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I have made my own league on the dreamteamfc.com website 

If you want to join send conversation to me.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice of Man Utd to limit the amount of banters Liverpool had to endure to just a day. The start of the new season feels just like the previous one.  

As a 90's kid, this era of Man Utd feels so cathartic. Needs another decade of this to truely cleanse those memories.


----------



## all4red (5 mo ago)

Tomorrow:

Uefa Super Cup
Real Madrid vs. Frankfurt


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Woo first cup of the year.

Hala madrid!


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Brentfrord - Man Utd 4-0...

The money should be good, but Ten Hag probably misses Ajax right about now. Life was much easier. 

Anything that can go wrong at United, goes wrong. We all knew it would be a big challenge to get United back on track, but holy shit...


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

It's long for Man U


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Pretty sad for Man U.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Tragic


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

So it turns out that hiring a bald guy who likes to dress nice doesn't get you another Pep Guardiola. 

Man Utd's deepening fall is hilarious to me. They had the chance to get Conte and they passed on it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Best start to a season. Man U's continued struggle might get me back to watching the league again.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

It's incredible just how poor Man Utd are run. Anyone with any semblance of a brain knew that a midfield three of Fernandes, Fred and Eriksen wouldn't work in the Premier League. Fucking hell, I am not entirely sure that it would even work in the Eredivisie. Add on top of that a front three who don't even know the meaning of defending from the front and you've just got a recipe for disaster.

All the talk of Pochettino or Conte. It wouldn't have mattered. They're not miracle workers. Pochettino would have done his best to get what he could out of that team but he's still stuck with practically a bang average squad full of egos and players who have overstayed their welcome. Conte may have been more ruthless of the ownership, told them exactly what he wanted and threatened to walk if he didn't get it but that's not what they need. What they need is a ruthless director of football who wants to restructure that club into being an actual well run football club, not afraid of upsetting players and simply getting rid of those who aren't good enough or don't fit into what the supposed ethos is.

It'll be a long season for United. Liverpool next for them. Now we'll either see the same braindead decisions from Frank de Boer mk II or the players will take it upon themselves to raise their game against the big teams and actually put in a semi-decent performance. It'll be funny either way. Man Utd make it 3 losses on the bounce or they get something and Liverpool drop points.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Tuchel wanted Conte's blood.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I have discovered the cause of the fight


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow, what have I missed. Both Conte and Tuchel are my bois though.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Nearly 2 months ago I posted about the Glazer's taking out dividends first and the club taking ages getting deals done and shared my concerns about not being prepared for the season as well as how far behind the other elite clubs we are. Fast forward 2 months later and nothing has really changed in a positive way. We've brought in 3 players; 1 is a back-up promising left back, 1 on a free and 1 who was our plan b option centreback. The club/board have completely let ten Hag down so far and yet again here we are, unprepared as the season officially begins.

The writing was on the wall after the abysmal end to last seasons campaign where these players let the club and the fans down. From their appalling attitudes, disgraceful performances on the pitch, lack of running, thinking they are better than what they are, leaking information from the dressing room, etc. To then go through the pre-season with their "hype" videos from their PR teams about how they're working hard and getting ready for the new season and to "erase last season" just shows the ego of some of these players. I'm never going to forget last season and the shambolic showing from these players. The fact they think last season can be forgotten and forgiven and that the new season is a new beginning... well after their shocking start to the new season and the pathetic performances yet again... no one is going to forget or forgive them for last season and for this season now! They let you down time and time again, they have thrown previous managers under the bus and they don't realise what it means to wear the shirt with pride. They need a reality check that they haven't made it and they're simply serial bottlers.

However, it isn't just the players. Majority of United fans know they are useless and not to trust them anymore however, the board/owners/hierarchy are completely to blame for this mess. They get rid of Woodward and Judge and bring in Arnold and Murtough. More Glazer stooges, who have not planned for the new season and haven't delivered in their job roles. They have lied and deceived just like the previous regime before them. They promised in January there would be more money in the "transfer kitty" for the new season, that ten Hag would be backed and they would be prepared and organised for the new season. They had all of this year to plan for their new positions and look at how they've performed. Useless! Here we are again in mid-August, in the same predicament we have been under before where it's a scattergun approach in trying to get dealings done now as we miss out on key targets. They were so arrogant back in May/June about the whole De Jong deal and not needing to rush it and look where we are now. Still no where near completing the deal and De Jong may not even want to come now unless we can sway him with even more money!

It's all well and good trying to not overspend on players and to try and haggle. However, this regime and the previous one have been useless in that area when it comes to incoming and outgoing deals. You got current mediocre players on massive wages and long-term contracts that shouldn't be here and you can't shift them because you put them on those high wages and long-term contracts and no one is willing to spend the wages they are on or to match it because it's too much. Not only that but the whole doing 1 deal at a time leads to other targets being missed out on. When we then go for the next target on the list, the club that player is at knows how desperate United are now and so, add on more money. That or the fact United have been so slow in their transfer dealings, that club then doesn't want to sell the further in the transfer window it gets and again, that's why they add more money on top. Like I said, it's all well and good trying to not overspend however, you've already overspent on Martinez from Ajax because of how long you took and now you are going to have to do the same as you are going to have to panic buy now due to the awful start to the window, the fact other clubs know this, how deep into the transfer window we are, how unprepared we are and due to having a threadbare squad with a lack of depth.

So, all this talk of trying to enter the transfer window with the thought of not being taken for a ride with overspending money hasn't worked again due to United's poor planning, lack of knowledge in their recruitment in identifying the right players for the squad (and relying on ten Hag to find these now - why do we have scouts in the first place?), lack of care in approaching targets, getting rid of Rangnick, who could have been key in helping us take a new approach to building a squad fit for United for the future, bringing in outside sources to help with transfer negotiations as you're now struggling, the level of arrogance shown, etc. All of these are key factors as to why United are so far behind and why they are not ready for this new season and why this will continue if things don't get sorted out from top to bottom. They can't admit themselves their approach is wrong and is the reason why United is so far behind its competitors and they still aren't willing to change this. You can't even criticise it as if you do, you're out the door (look at what happened to Rangnick). It goes to show these business men don't know what they're doing when they're trying to bring in Arnautovic. Seriously? Arnautovic? The Glazers need to go and we need to get proper footballing people in to run this club like a football club and not a business to line up their pockets. We need a proper DOF but again, that's something the Glazers have lied about as we were told 2 years ago this was being looked into and low and behold... no progress on that! Still the Glazer puppets in charge of everything.

However, things will get a lot worse before it gets better. Sure, we may get some players in and the usual player bounce might happen on the team but long-term, the way this club is being run, we won't be competing for major honours for another 5 years. Again, something the club lied to us about as they promised when Ole came in we'd be competing in 3 years time. That isn't happening and we are a long way off from ever competing alongside City and Liverpool. Changes need to be made but that won't happen with these muppets in charge! Fingers crossed, the fans can unite and these protests can lead to something (can be continuous) and lead to change finally happening. Personally, I think it would be a miracle (or relegation) for them to sell but one could hope the protests do something.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

grecefar said:


> Tuchel wanted Conte's blood.


Conte would knock the fucker back to Mordor.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Meanwhile mah boiz Forest picked up a handy win against West Ham a few days a ago. All is well.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Sickens me that Liverpool have drew their first two games. I'm not sure if we will challenge this year. Asking a lot from Darwin who is now suspended for 3 matches. 

Just feel that we are going to be nowhere near winning the league. That will be one title in 33 years.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We really just spunked £70m on a fucking 30 year old CDM. Getting €80m bids rejected for an unproven Eredivisie winger. I like Antony but fuck off. 

Club is a mess. Never has it been made more obvious than this window. Chasing a pipe dream all summer and entering the season so hopelessly unprepared. I genuinely wonder had the signings not came if ETH would have just walked. Looking at the fixtures we could be in the relegation zone as late as November unless shit turns in a hurry. 

Club is a reflection on the pitch what it is off it and it all begins and ends with the Glazers. I would take relegation to League Two if it meant those parasite fucks would piss off out of the club. Hopefully the protest gets this Liverpool game called off whether we lose the points or not. Lord knows I don't want to fucking watch it. A 0-3 defeat may be the smart play. The talk of Ratcliffe is encouraging, a somewhat realistic candidate at last - I just don't see the Glazers budging until they've bled us dry.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Top bins said:


> Sickens me that Liverpool have drew their first two games. I'm not sure if we will challenge this year. Asking a lot from Darwin who is now suspended for 3 matches.
> 
> Just feel that we are going to be nowhere near winning the league. That will be one title in 33 years.


It only took a global pandemic for you guys to finally win one again. Cool off of wanting another one so soon.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Manchester United is 1 point above Liverpool after all the nonsense. Best result for most chaos to the start of the season.  

Oh and also City dropped points so it isn't a procession yet.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Wouldn't be surprised if Southampton give Man U another touchup in a couple days time.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

well it seems that casemiro at least is bringing good vibes to man u.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Couple of 9-0s scores this weekend. Wow.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So what do you all think about the CL Group Stages? Any predictions/opinions?
My team (Benfica) got fucked as usual, but I can see us taking points form Juve and possibly going through 2nd, even if its around a 30-40% chance.*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Milan and Chelsea in the same group sounds fun since I like both. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Tough group for Ajax. Don't think we'll make it to the next round to be honest. Too many players have left as well. We'll probably finish 3rd and enter Europa League.

Group C should be fun, with Barca and Lewandowski visiting Bayern.

In other news, Antony has left Ajax for Manchester United. It's a record outgoing transfer for Ajax and the Dutch league. The amount of money that gets thrown around these days is absolutely bonkers, but oh well.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I could say it is a easy group for madrid, but everyone remember what happened with sheriff and leipzig is a good team too.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Loving Southampton's form in the PL so far this year. Would love for them to secure a top-10 finish this season.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I haven't watched a Champions League game since the Super League debacle to be honest. None of those clubs give a fuck about there fans or get what makes football such a brilliant sport. The new group stages proposal sound hilariously shit too.

---

My fantasy season is already over. I the only person in my mini league that went DeBruyne over Haaland.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

champions today!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chelsea sack manager Tuchel after poor start

@Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Chelsea sack manager Tuchel after poor start
> 
> @Chelsea


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Klopp next after that Napoli game?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Anguissa and Zielinski were amazing. Liverpool just couldn't live with them.

Kvaratskhelia living up to that "Georgian Messi" tag - Been watching him all season and he looks very special. He's going to go for huge money down the line. 

Liverpool are a mess. Cycling off those caffeine supplements can be rough.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Cristiano and mcguire starting the match and they lost... coincidence?


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Ecuador World Cup expulsion over Byron Castillo may be necessary embarrassment for FIFA

Not what the doctor ordered for Ecuador. If they end up getting thrown out of the World Cup, it's going to become a massive clusterfuck in regards to which side takes their spot. Chile, Colombia & Peru all have valid arguments.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Haaland at Man City is just so unfair. Makes the defense work the whole game then just scores for fun.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WTF is wrong with Lazio 😂


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Haaland at Man City is just so unfair. Makes the defense work the whole game then just scores for fun.


It's even worse when your brother and the family next door are City fans.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I didn't see that coming with lazio...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> It's even worse when your brother and the family next door are City fans.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


>


k...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Great hat-trick by Son off the bench! In only 13mins.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

My reaction when I heard Chelsea had stolen all of our rivals coaching staff...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sup 

Also... Is this where we laugh at United?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576222471132303360


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Celebrations and festivals in Marseille


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm happy for Inter.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Madrid won.

Barcelona lost.

Pretty nice.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Club Bruggge going 3/3 with 9 points is what everyone predicted eh?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577678302508208129
JR doesn't have Haaland in his fantasy team.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

man... the united sucks.

luckly the everton sucks more.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Kante, Fofana and Reece James all out until the World Cup.

Chelsea in the mud.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

C'mon Saints. Bring it on home to mamma!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Benfica won Group H, I love it.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

anything to make the psg look bad.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Adding another 6-1 scoreline with a late 6th goal to haunt PSG.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Well fuck, Lazio going to Conference League 

That Group F was something else. All teams finished with 8 points.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> That Group F was something else. All teams finished with 8 points.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I acknowledge Arsenal as The Head of The EPL Table.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Other results from yesterday. It was a day full of derbies.

Marseille 1-0 Lyon
Roma 0-1 Lazio
Juventus 2-0 Inter

Here's the UCL draw.

Leipzig - City
Club Brugge - Benfica
Liverpool - Real
Milan - Tottenham
Frankfurt - Napoli
Dortmund - Chelsea
Inter - Porto
Paris SG - Bayern


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Roma needs dybala back, I hope he comes back with full strength next year.

Pretty good matches for the champions, again madrid starts his road to epicness but I doubt it will repeat. All in with my team but doesn't look easy.

I hope bayern treats psg as kindly he treats the bacelona every time they face.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> Leipzig - City
> Club Brugge - Benfica
> Liverpool - Real
> Milan - Tottenham
> ...


Juventus & Barcelona in 2017: "We need a European Super League because us giants keep getting to the latter stages and it's too predictable".

Will now be...

Juventus & Barcelona in 2022: "We need a European Super League because us giants aren't advancing to the later stages and it's affecting viewing figures".


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Real vs Liverpool again? At least the other ties look new.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well we can get that over quickly instead of having another real vs liverpool final.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

What a win for Marseille against Monaco 






Monaco vs. Marseille - 13 novembre 2022 - Soccerway


Monaco vs. Marseille - 13 novembre 2022 - Soccerway




fr.soccerway.com


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

It seems a player from marseille is going to lose the world cup just a week away.

That truly sucks.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Someone needs to tell Cristiano Ronaldo there's more to being a professional than having a strict diet and going to bed early.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you Brentford. Anyone but City fans have some joy before the inevitable.

Newcastle being in the top 4 before the actual oil money splurging begin is kinda concerning though. They have so far bought 2nd-tier of the better players that fit. If they finish in the top 4, they might begin the pursuit of superstar level players as early as next season. Two oil baron teams in the same league. -_-



DUD said:


> Someone needs to tell Cristiano Ronaldo there's more to being a professional than having a strict diet and going to bed early.


Don't forget it is also important to be looking better than Rooney.

The gall of this man to imply Man U wanted him out when he tried to engineer a move away before the season started because of the lack of Champions League football but found nobody able to afford his wages.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> Don't forget it is also important to be looking better than Rooney.
> 
> The gall of this man to imply Man U wanted him out when he tried to engineer a move away before the season started because of the lack of Champions League football but found nobody able to afford his wages.


Yeah, he thought the likes of PSG, Bayern, Barca etc would be queuing up to jump on the CR7 Gravy train but the reality is nobody would want to change everything they're doing to accommodate a player whose made his last two teams worse than they were before.

Apart from Todd Boehly of course but he's a meme at this point.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

So what's the point of having friendly matches a week away from the world cup?, last chance to get injure?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't even notice the world cup is starting so soon.

Has been a pretty shit build up during the middle of the season for most major leagues.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Journalists already being harassed and reprimanded in Qatar just for taking random photos. Norwegian media got their filming shut down despite having prior approval.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592636983251464193
You have Indian expats flooding the streets in the most blatantly staged "support" for Argentina, England, Germany etc. that I've ever seen. Some literally holding up banners that just read "Germany fans" lol. 

Whole event feels like something from a dystopian novel. Russia could at least manage the whole propaganda routine competently. Our civilization is in shambles.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I will give them the benefit of the doubt of the fans being staged until proven otherwise. Banners doesn't prove much as it could just be a way for a group to organize in a foreign country. I believe it might be more likely they are just 'plastic' fans from neighboring countries that follow the big teams from afar because their own teams suck ass at the biggest stage. But I'll have serious doubts if there are Indian fans supporting Ecuador or Serbia.


----------



## Aewwe (May 3, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Newcastle being in the top 4 before the actual oil money splurging begin is kinda concerning though. They have so far bought 2nd-tier of the better players that fit. If they finish in the top 4, they might begin the pursuit of superstar level players as early as next season. Two oil baron teams in the same league. -_-


It's fantastic 

What a job Eddie Howe is doing. A mix of shrewd, essential signings and improving pretty much everyone to a man at the club.










20 wins in their last 33 Premier League matches (first of 2022 was a draw). 67 points from the last 33. Incredible return.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Aewwe said:


> It's fantastic
> 
> What a job Eddie Howe is doing. A mix of shrewd, essential signings and improving pretty much everyone to a man at the club.
> 
> ...


It is fantastic until they have the pull of Europe and start spending like Chelsea and Man City.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Aewwe said:


> It's fantastic
> 
> What a job Eddie Howe is doing. A mix of shrewd, essential signings and improving pretty much everyone to a man at the club.
> 
> ...


Eddie Howe's year excursion from football has to have been one of the most productive excursions of all time. His Bournemouth team were always good at pressing in packs off the ball but they were never this organised defensively. 

With Todd Boehly turning Chelsea in to a meme, Manchester United dealing with a spoilt manchild and Liverpool being in transition its a great opportunity to get top six.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Cristiano Ronaldo receives first confirmed transfer offer to leave Manchester United (msn.com)

The report here suggests he received an offer from an Australian club. Doubt he'll sign for the club in question (Melbourne Victory) in a million years, but if he does, I'll most likely be attending an A-League game for the first time in my life.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

World cup starts tomorrow, favorite to win?

I'll be happy if france or spain doesn't win.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The whole tournament just makes me feel uncomfortable so I'm not going to watch it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Probably either Argentina or Brazil, conditions will make it harder for the European teams. Think England make the QF at best, mainly because of defensive uncertainty and I’m not sure how much gas Kane has in the tank.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well... benzema is out.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

That Infantino rant was....great at doing what it was intended to. He became the lightning rod for the ridicule and criticism of this World Cup just before the official kick off so less attention is paid to Qatar's government.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Hello the 2022 FIFA World Cup has started.*


*Group A: Qatar, Ecuador, Senegal, Netherlands*
*Group B: England, Iran, USA, Wales*
*Group C: Argentina, Saudi Arabia, Mexico, Poland*
*Group D: France, Australia, Denmark, Tunisia*
*Group E: Spain, Costa Rica, Germany, Japan*
*Group F: Belgium, Canada, Morocco, Croatia*
*Group G: Brazil, Serbia, Switzerland, Cameroon*
*Group H: Portugal, Ghana, Uruguay, South Korea*




*Sunday November 20

Group A: Qatar 0-2 Ecuador

Monday November 21

Group B:* England vs Iran (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group A:* Senegal vs Netherlands (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 4pm)
*Group B:* USA vs Wales (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 7pm)

*Tuesday November 22

Group C:* Argentina vs Saudi Arabia (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 10am)
*Group D: *Denmark vs Tunisia (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group C: *Mexico vs Poland (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 4pm)
*Group D:* France vs Australia (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 7pm)

*Wednesday November 23

Group F:* Morocco vs Croatia (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 10am)
*Group E:* Germany vs Japan (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group E: *Spain vs Costa Rica (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 4pm)
*Group F:* Belgium vs Canada (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 7pm)

*Thursday November 24 

Group G:* Switzerland vs Cameroon (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 10am)
*Group H:* Uruguay vs South Korea (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group H:* Portugal vs Ghana (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 4pm)
*Group G:* Brazil vs Serbia (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)

*Friday November 25

Group B:* Wales vs Iran (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 10am)
*Group A:* Qatar vs Senegal (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 1pm)
*Group A: *Netherlands vs Ecuador (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 4pm)
*Group B:* England vs USA (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 7pm)

*Saturday November 26

Group D:* Tunisia vs Australia (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 10am)
*Group C: *Poland vs Saudi Arabia (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group D:* France vs Denmark (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 4pm)
*Group C:* Argentina vs Mexico (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)

*Sunday November 27

Group E:* Japan vs Costa Rica (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 10am)
*Group F:* Belgium vs Morocco (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 1pm)
*Group F: *Croatia vs Canada (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 4pm)
*Group E:* Spain vs Germany (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 7pm)

*Monday November 28

Group G: *Cameroon vs Serbia (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 10am)
*Group H:* South Korea vs Ghana (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group G:* Brazil vs Switzerland (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 4pm)
*Group H:* Portugal vs Uruguay (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)

*Tuesday November 29

Group A:* Netherlands vs Qatar (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 3pm)
*Group A:* Ecuador vs Senegal (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)
*Group B:* Wales vs England (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 7pm)
*Group B:* Iran vs USA (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 7pm)

*Wednesday November 30

Group D:* Australia vs Denmark (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 3pm)
*Group D: *Tunisia vs France (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)
*Group C:* Poland vs Argentina (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 7pm)
*Group C:* Saudi Arabia vs Mexico (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)

*Thursday December 1

Group F:* Croatia vs Belgium (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)
*Group F:* Canada vs Morocco (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 3pm)
*Group E:* Costa Rica vs Germany (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 7pm)
*Group E:* Japan vs Spain (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 7pm)

*Friday, December 2

Group H:* South Korea vs Portugal (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)
*Group H:* Ghana vs Uruguay (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 3pm)
*Group G:* Serbia vs Switzerland (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 7pm)
*Group G:* Cameroon vs Brazil (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)

_*Round of 16*_

*Saturday December 3*
49 - Winners of Group A vs Runners-up of Group B (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)
50 - Winners of Group C vs Runners-up of Group D (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 7pm)

*Sunday December 4*
52 - Winners of Group D vs Runners-up of Group C (Al Thumama Stadium, Doha; kick-off 3pm)
51 - Winners of Group B vs Runners-up of Group A (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 7pm)

*Monday December 5*
53 - Winners of Group E vs Runners-up of Group F (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 3pm)
54 - Winners of Group G vs Runners-up of Group H (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 7pm)

*Tuesday December 6*
55 - Winners of Group F vs Runners-up of Group E (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)
56 - Winners of Group H vs Runners-up of Group G (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)

*Quarter-finals

Friday December 9*
58 - Winners of 53 vs Winners of 54 (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)
57 - Winners of 49 vs Winners of 50 (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; 7pm)

*Saturday December 10*
60 - Winners of 55 vs Winners of 56 (Al Thumama Stadium, Doha; kick-off 3pm)
59 - Winners of 51 vs Winners of 52 (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 7pm)

*Semi-finals

Tuesday December 13*
61 - Winners of 57 vs Winners of 58 (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)

*Wednesday December 14*
62 - Winners of 59 vs Winners of 60 (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 7pm)

*Saturday December 17*
63 - Third place play-off (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)

*Final

Sunday December 18*
64 - The World Cup final (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 3pm)

*All times GMT*

I look forward to discussion on the World Cup 2022.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

I really hope that Argentina and Messi win this World Cup !


----------



## BringBackMankind (8 mo ago)

Good luck to the teams and anyone watching.

I personally won’t be watching this one due to the absolute shithousery that was involved in the whole thing.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was never so uninteresting in a World Cup and it has nothing to do with all the bad talk about Qatar. Maybe it's because it's happening during an unnatural period of the year combined with the fact that football in my country is at its lowest ever.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

I’m not sure how many of this World Cup I can stand to watch if Lineker, Neville and the rest of the woke mob keep crying while sleeping in five star hotels and collecting a pay cheque.

In the U.K. premier league footballers still won’t come out publicly, migrants die in hotels, millions use food banks, police protect terrorist protestors over the citizens they disrupt….But these virtue signallers are taking up time on football shows to act holier than thou about a country that we’ve all known about for the past 12 years.

Just stick to the fucking football. And on that note, would love Argentina to win it. But as a Welshman I’m just here to see us deal with England 😂


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

toon126 said:


> I’m not sure how many of this World Cup I can stand to watch if Lineker, Neville and the rest of the woke mob keep crying while sleeping in five star hotels and collecting a pay cheque.
> 
> In the U.K. premier league footballers still won’t come out publicly, migrants die in hotels, millions use food banks, police protect terrorist protestors over the citizens they disrupt….But these virtue signallers are taking up time on football shows to act holier than thou about a country that we’ve all known about for the past 12 years.
> 
> Just stick to the fucking football. And on that note, would love Argentina to win it. But as a Welshman I’m just here to see us deal with England 😂


My Welsh friend, Bale is my favourite player I hope you do great !


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

toon126 said:


> I’m not sure how many of this World Cup I can stand to watch if Lineker, Neville and the rest of the woke mob keep crying while sleeping in five star hotels and collecting a pay cheque.
> 
> In the U.K. premier league footballers still won’t come out publicly, migrants die in hotels, millions use food banks, police protect terrorist protestors over the citizens they disrupt….But these virtue signallers are taking up time on football shows to act holier than thou about a country that we’ve all known about for the past 12 years.
> 
> Just stick to the fucking football. And on that note, would love Argentina to win it. But as a Welshman I’m just here to see us deal with England 😂


So a goalless draw then


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Fuck yes, top start for Ecuador.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Another good win for Forest on the weekend.


----------



## Jets4Life (Aug 20, 2012)

I was hoping Ecuador would run up the score. This World Cup is a train-wreck, with it well known that the only reason Qatar received the World Cup was massive corruption. Russia and Qatar back to back. Why not just award the next one to North Korea?

I'm obviously rooting for Canada, but it just sucks that it has to be held in late fall.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Billions of dollars bought Qatar a World Cup, but not loyal fans in opener vs. Ecuador


As Qatar went down 2-0 to Ecuador in the host nation's World Cup debut, home fans abandoned the biggest sporting event in the world.




www.espn.com.sg







> It's also a reminder that, yeah, this is a tiny country with about 300,000 citizens, counting the elderly and toddlers. And it's probably already a feat to get one-tenth of that population into a stadium like Al-Bayt. To expect them to also stick around for a defeat might have been too much to ask. And that's a bit depressing.


Lol awarding the world cup to a country with this small a number of local support. Probably more Indian expats in the country supporting other bigger footballing nations. lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

FIFA, an organisation that plasters human rights advocacy all over their marketing, have came down hard on teams looking to wear armbands in support of LGBT rights - Gone as far as to threaten bookings and suspensions. The teams that were willing to do it, even if it meant getting fined, have now backed down.

Woke capitalism folks. Drink it in.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So, player safety doesn’t really matter then?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

England have a great team but with mcguire in defense they need to be real careful.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

MariusBale said:


> My Welsh friend, Bale is my favourite player I hope you do great !


Gonna win the whole thing bro!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

8 goals and one of the worst penalty decisions you’ll see in a long time…


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rankles75 said:


> 8 goals and one of the worst penalty decisions you’ll see in a long time…


Well 2 worst penalty decisions if you count the rugby tackle on Maguire


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Apart from the players pointlessly crawling on the ground before the kick off and the ridiculous penalty it was a pleasing start from England. Defence needs working on, I expect Wokegate will switch to a back three against tougher opposition and bring Walker or Dier in. Saka needs to retain possession better and Pickford needs to stop taking unnecessary risks.

Grealish came on, looked sharp, scored a goal and made a few dives. For diving connoisseurs here's floppy haired Jack's full repertoire of cheaty falls to the ground - _the kick out, the drag, the slider, the uneven step and the air trip_. He's a master of his craft.


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

After Wales score, there are no americans injury on the field, now only Wales players are down )) 
this is what you get when you try to obtain time by fakeing injury in 75 minute !


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

USA.... What happeneddddduh


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Shame the U.S decided not to attack in the second half, wanted them to win that.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Can't really ask much more of England than what was produced last night against Iran.


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Bale is all they got


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Let's see, argentina should do what england did.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Higuain's fault.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wow, did NOT see that coming! Big two games for Argentina now, against Poland and Mexico.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

1HT / 2FT


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

👏👏👏 Saudi played a great match


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Man that was hilarious. 

Props to the crown jewels, the offside strategy worked out.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I blame you for the jinx. 36 match unbeaten run ended. Messi can't win these cats.

But honestly the Saudi played really well.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

People travelled all that way and they can’t even get a beer. Pathetic on so many levels. Middle East tries so hard to buy acceptance but always strike out on anything that matters. Living in the past must be fun, looks fun from what I’ve seen.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Saudis with the upset of the tournament. The game's not dead even though the migrant workers are.


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

imscotthALLIN said:


> People travelled all that way and they can’t even get a beer. Pathetic on so many levels. Middle East tries so hard to buy acceptance but always strike out on anything that matters. Living in the past must be fun, looks fun from what I’ve seen.


But the joy is real there, is not because of alchohol. You can drink beer, but not in public places. You don’t need alchohol to watch and enjoy a game and after you come from there you can drink again in public places.
The other issue I think you don’t like their laws, you miss the english fans ruining all the restaurants and break everything in their path, start fight with police and other supporters or something like that. We need fans at world cup, not animals. If you cannot enjoy world cup as a supporter in this conditions, then you are there for other reasons.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

0 interest in this shitfest


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Argentina lmfaooooooooo fail.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Jeez, wtf Agrentina? Will be suprised if they can still make it out of the group stage tbh.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

it would be pretty if they lose all three games.

the country will burn.


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Apparently, Messi had a serious match the night before


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I watched the highlights and it was no fluke win for the Saudis. They pressed high and hard, worked their offside trap, committed bodies to attacks, played a high intensity game and exploited Argentinian weaknesses. 

I don't think it's as big a shock as the US beating England in '50 or Korea beating Italy in '66 because the Saudi League is a decent enough standard and many of the squad play for Al-Hilal which is Asia's top club side. 

They're also coached by the excellent Herve Renard. Two times African Cup of Nations winner, former Cambridge United manager and damn handsome man. 






He's a good promo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Swiss footballer Karim Gazzetta takes own life at 27 as tributes paid to star (msn.com) 

sad news. RIP.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Awful to hear that. RIP.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I would like that japan wins his match against germany.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

RealDealNow said:


> Another good win for Forest on the weekend.


We'd be seventh, joint on points with Liverpool and above Chelsea, if we didn't just roll over and let Forest tickle our belly.

Really disappointing.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

grecefar said:


> I would like that japan wins his match against germany.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

another 1HT / 2FT

the fuck is going on lmfao


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Down go Germany, you love to see it… 😁


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

What a week of upsets already saudis and Japan both took down two top teams


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I would like that costa rica wins his match against spain. (¬‿¬)


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Loving the upsets. Who'll be next?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> another 1HT / 2FT
> 
> the fuck is going on lmfao


Did you miss the triple 0-0 in between? 



grecefar said:


> I would like that costa rica wins his match against spain. (¬‿¬)


Give me Canada over Belgium.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

gods, luis enrique is going to be more unbearable.



FriedTofu said:


> Give me Canada over Belgium.


hey, it can happen!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Belgium should be 3 down. Canada absolutely bossed that first half, then they concede a shocker of a goal…


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Schlotterbeck"s season keeps getting better and better. 😂 A massive game between Spain and Germany now, with Costa Rica looking so poor it's a must win game for the Mannschaft. 

The blowback against Germany's sophomoric mouth covering gesture has been pleasing. If they found Qatar so objectionable they should have boycotted the tournament. Footballers should win over Qatari/Arabic hearts and minds by playing football - not by embarrassing and condescending virtue signalling.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Canada aint look too bad today.


----------



## Leao meravigliao (2 mo ago)

Spain Is my pick to win the World cup cause back to back wins never happened in recent years.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Canada aint look too bad today.


Deserved at least a point.


----------



## Leao meravigliao (2 mo ago)

Good perfomance shown by Canada, just missed a bit of quality in the final third and unlucky with the penalty controversy.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

DUD said:


> We'd be seventh, joint on points with Liverpool and above Chelsea, if we didn't just roll over and let Forest tickle our belly.
> 
> Really disappointing.


Alas, very disappointing for Palace who were doing a spectacular job of mixing it with the big boys & disrupting the natural order of things. I definitely feel for you. Apart from the loss to Forest recently, Palace have been doing such a great job of being a defensive powerhouse.

I still think a top 8 finish is very much on the cards for you guys.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Upsets galore here. Good on Japan for slaying another giant. If Germany can't secure a point, at the very least, against a muy caliente Spain, they're fucked.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Going by the rate of one major upset a day, Ghana is going to beat Portugal next.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yet no Kim on the banch, all of them in the first 11


----------



## Leao meravigliao (2 mo ago)

Leao scored 😍


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

Outlaw91 said:


> View attachment 140008
> 
> 
> Yet no Kim on the banch, all of them in the first 11





Outlaw91 said:


> View attachment 140008
> 
> 
> Yet no Kim on the banch, all of them in the first 11


They have a Kim on the bench also, if one of the Kim gets injured just in case 😂
The only Kim missing is from North Korea


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

MariusBale said:


> View attachment 140009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my bad. They should use him as DM to have a full Kim defense. Anyway, the Kim defense looks pretty solid since the Cannibal couldn't penetrate it. 



Brazil vs Serbia should be fun, Yugoslavia's players were once known as the Brazilians of Europe. 
Is Neymar really playing in central midfield?


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

Outlaw91 said:


> Yeah, my bad. They should use him as DM to have a full Kim defense. Anyway, the Kim defense looks pretty solid since the Cannibal couldn't penetrate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kim’s nuclear defense was even to much for Cannibal, even if it’s his Last Supper 😂
I don’t know where Neymar plays, I think he is free to play where he wants, but in this formula Brazil plays the best football of this world cup so far. Serbia have indeed very good and strong team, but Brazil is sublime.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

well at least brazil did his job.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> Yugoslavia's players were once known as the Brazilians of Europe.


None more so than their manager Piksi Stojkovic. He should have been one of the greatest players of his generation, however he left Crvena Zvezda, I think breaking the world transfer record at the time, and struggled with injuries at Marseilles and then the Yugoslavian civil war broke out. He's a legend in Nagoya though. But yeah, so many great technically gifted Yugoslavian players over the years who played for clubs all over the world. it was a tough night for the Serbs, they'll have come into the tournament knowing they have to beat the Swiss and Cameroons to realistically reach the KO stages, and they're still capable of doing that. Kostic down the left was a big miss for them.

We've seen all the teams now. It's hard to judge Spain because Costa Rica were so poor, England and France look good but Brazil look the most complete side with the fewest weaknesses. Big improvements needed from Holland, Belgium, Portugal, Germany and Argentina.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

I often find it fun to come up with fantasy Yugoslavian teams every few years. In 1998 for example they would have had Suker, Mijatovic, Stankovic, Simic, Boban, Prosinecki & Stojkovic all on the same team!

Fantasy Soviet Union teams are fun as well.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

AthleticGirth said:


> None more so than their manager Piksi Stojkovic. He should have been one of the greatest players of his generation, however he left Crvena Zvezda, I think breaking the world transfer record at the time, and struggled with injuries at Marseilles and then the Yugoslavian civil war broke out.


It's also a shame he didn't win the Champions Cup with neither Red Star or Marseille (Red Star won it ironically the year he left in a final against Marseille and he didn't want to participate in the penalties and in 1993 when Marseille won I think he missed the final because of injuries).


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

The World Cup is hard to watch because of all the virtue signaling garbage that is taking place. If the FA's have such a huge problem with how Qatar is run, then they shouldn't participate at the World Cup.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Hahahahaha! Wales fucked it, how sweet it is…


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Be lucky to get a point at this rate. Completely outplayed for the last half an hour.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well played USA.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Wake up England, awful, timid performance


----------



## Leao meravigliao (2 mo ago)

I have seen more intense games, lets put it this way. 

Pulisic and Adams were awesome, while the impact from the bench was more negative than positive (same as vs Wales btw)


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Went for 1-1 beforehand, so not a surprising result for me. Hugely disappointing performance though. US were good, pressed well and got people forward on the counter. They should get through to the knockouts.

We’re through unless we somehow get thrashed by England B. Would expect several changes to the lineup, hopefully Foden gets 90 minutes and Wilson gets a runout.


----------



## Leao meravigliao (2 mo ago)

I feel like England settled for a draw as the time went on.

They are going to face the weakest team in the group so they gonna win and qualify.

While beating Iran won't be easy for USA.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I am shocked USA did not lose.

It was my team vs my dad's team, I was ready for defeat, but, hey, I ain't complaining about a draw, would have liked a win, but, better than a loss.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> It's also a shame he didn't win the Champions Cup with neither Red Star or Marseille (Red Star won it ironically the year he left in a final against Marseille and he didn't want to participate in the penalties and in 1993 when Marseille won I think he missed the final because of injuries).


I remember that young exciting Zvezda team well. They beat Rangers on their way to the final and the Delija lit the Marakana up with red flares when they beat the Gers 3-0. The semi with Bayern was an all time great. The European Cup win was a good send off for Yugoslav club football, Zvezda had Serbs, Croats, Bosnians, Montenegrins and Macedonians playing together. They even had your compatriot Belodedici playing as sweeper, the first player to play in and win two finals for different clubs. 


Well England were brought back down to earth with a bump. Ouch ! Glass half full; Stones and Maguire played well, Grealish looked very good, a clean sheet, barring a thrashing from Wales we're in the KO stages and we had an equally poor showing against Scotland in the Euros at a similar stage and ended up being a penalty shootout away from winning that. 

Glass half empty: Southgate, he's just not an elite manager and we saw that again tonight. Not proactive enough, he waited 70 minutes to really change anything. I don't know why Kane is playing so deep, I don't know why we played a high line without an intense press, I don't know why certain players are starting and certain players are excluded. 


Credit to the US. They were tactically disciplined, well drilled and worked incredibly hard as a team, they bossed the midfield and Dest and Robinson worked the flanks well. They also weren't embarrassingly crawling around on the floor before kick-off like England were.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Good to see Wayne Hennessy paying tribute to the late, great Test with his big boot yesterday.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Watched the 2nd half of France - Denmark and it was really enjoyable. Denmark had some good opportunities before France scored their 2nd goal.





__





France vs. Danemark - 26 novembre 2022 - Soccerway


France vs. Danemark - 26 novembre 2022 - Soccerway




fr.soccerway.com


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Probably the best game of the tournament so far. France undoubtedly the better team, but Denmark had their chances too. Going to be tough to stop the French in this form.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trying to watch Argentina - Mexico but I am about to fall asleep.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

so much for wishing to see the world burn with argentina losing against mexico.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

An ugly and important win for the Argentines. With Messi on the pitch it's always a risk to play catenaccio and the little man provided the magic. Mexico look as poor as I can remember, I expect their fans have had enough of Tata Martino. Still all to play for in that group though for all four teams.

Mbappe was the star of the day though. He's the best player in the world and defenders can't stop him. Keep a high line and he gets in behind, drop deep and he runs past you or wins a foul, show him wide and he just cuts inside with his pace, double up and that leaves space for the other French forwards and park the bus and he's developed poacher instincts to create space for himself. He could tie up winning the Golden Boot against Tunisia.


In woke news.

Harry Kane, in an ostentatious and vulgar display of ill-informed virtue signalling, wore a £535,000 rainbow coloured Rolex watch to the US game - and is bragging about it. What world is he living in and how much more use would that vast amount of money have done had it been donated to Stonewall or Amnesty International ? What makes it even worse is Qatari dissidents and human rights campaigners have specifically requested the rainbow flag not be used or politicised expressing concern this will cause even more persecution of homosexuals in Qatar after the WC finishes.

Kane's well meaning, but he's as thick as a brick. There's so much about the world we in the West don't understand.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Japan fucked it.


----------



## Jets4Life (Aug 20, 2012)

OK Canada. Can't fucking sleep. Bars open at 5 30 AM. 

Mercy is for the weak.. Go out there and destroy Croatia.

It's now or never.

Strike as much as possible. our defense sucks, so let's get at least 2 goals.

GO CANADA!!


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Belgium it's a lie.


----------



## Leao meravigliao (2 mo ago)

Morocco might win the group if they win vs Canada next game.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

This has been an insanely epic World Cup so far, regardless of what some woke assholes might say, and we’re only on the second round

Despite the 0-0 draws, the level is high. Not one match could be easily predicted, on paper “better” teams bungled it the first round and the underdogs lose their momentum the next round to the unpredicted underdogs.. INSANE!!

Usually the upsets occur on the knockout stages, as such South Korea in 2018, while the group stages are an obvious sweep, except for that one group that contains 3 powerhouses at once. So far, the way things are heading, almost every group is in for brutal calculations for advancing by round 3.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I agree, despite all the polemic with qatar and all that... If we speak in terms of football and matches this has been crazy, there is not a weak team and those who were destroyed like iran and costa rica came back from hell.

Only france has shown consistency, let's see brazil in his next match.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Pretty dull World Cup so far, certainly compared to the last one, but at least it’s unpredictable.


----------



## Leao meravigliao (2 mo ago)

Canada scored, what a moment.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

My favorite part was team Canada coach saying they were going to fuck Croatia and then Croatia won 4-1 and eliminated Canada


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Germany was too late.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Rankles75 said:


> Good to see Wayne Hennessy paying tribute to the late, great Test with his big boot yesterday.


It was a tough decision in my opinion. A bit reckless by Hennessy, but from what I could tell he was always trying to play the ball. His red card basically cost Wales the match.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

All we can ask for is for the final group games to mean something and most have their fate in their own hands going into the last round. Wales needing to beat England by a 4 goals doesn't seem likely though. But that's similar odds of happening as Saudis beating Argentina so anything can still happen.


----------



## asssvvvvxc (Jul 13, 2010)

Never did I ever think that a 5am group stage match up of Serbia vs Cameroon would be the game of the tournament


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Fingers crossed Uruguay can get the job done in their next outing. I've always been a low-key supporter of theirs. For some reason I enjoy supporting footballing nations with a lot of history that are no longer major football powers (I'm also a big supporter of Hungary & Scotland).


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I have the feeling that qatar coach is going to "disappear" if they lose this game... or is he like that?, all desesperate?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Unfortunate for Enner Valencia, who has had an excellent tournament, but Senegal deserved to go through.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

A game we were expected to win, but wtf was that from Wales? Didn’t even put up a fight in a game they had to win…


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

England was pretty poor too in the first half, foden was the only one who wanted to attack.

But yeah Wales just gave up without trying.

Congrats USA too.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Professional first half performance from England against a Wales side set up for damage limitation. We kept the ball well and tired them out. Second half the shattered error prone Welsh side were blown away. Henderson for Mount helped team shape and Foden and Rashford were upgrades on the out of form Sterling and not ready for this level Saka. A poor group easily won, job done.

I don't want to be harsh on the Welsh, they're a small nation and it means everything to their fans to get to a world cup in their lifetimes. They were just a penalty kick against Romania away from qualifying for USA 1994. In truth though it's a damn shame Ukraine, against the backdrop of what's going on in that country, lost in a playoff unfairly played in Wales instead of a neutral country. We could have seen exciting young talent like Mudryk, Zinchenko and Tsyhankov instead of the semi-retired, banged up, past their best Bale, Ramsey and Allen.


Now to earn my negative emoji from one sentence post man. England were crawling on the floor AGAIN, the Welsh even joined in to make England feel slightly less lonely, pathetic and ridiculous - they failed. Our white saviours are even going to crawl against the Senegalese. A staggering lack of self awareness from players making themselves look foolish.


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

I think the US played pretty good so far, but their main Problem is still the offense.
Even against Iran i thought they would mess it up, and they also should have won against Wales. I still don't understand why they chose Wright over Piefok because Wright was absolutely terrible.
England had an easy Group so far but i hope they get thrown out pretty soon.
Argentina is so hard to read because they always seem to play bad but still go far in the World Cup like we saw in 2014 when they nearly got eliminated by Swizerland in the Semis and still went to the finals and were close to winning the whole thing.
I think the Favourites so far are Brazil, France, England, Spain, Argentina.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Just imagine... spain and germany lose their matches.


----------



## Leao meravigliao (2 mo ago)

Good riddance Denmark 🏠🏠🏠


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Denmark were shockingly bad in this tournament, considering the quality they have. Wasn’t exactly the strongest group either. Tunisia a bit unfortunate to be going home, considering they were the better team against Denmark and beat an admittedly weakened and unmotivated France side.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Poland have been an absolute disgrace in this game, travesty that they’re going through.


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

Rankles75 said:


> Poland have been an absolute disgrace in this game, travesty that they’re going through.


I prefer England-Poland than Mexico as a neutral fan. Poland have a better change against England.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

MariusBale said:


> I prefer England-Poland than Mexico as a neutral fan. Poland have a better change against England.


Well, they’re playing France in the R16, so that’ll be as far as they go…


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

Rankles75 said:


> Well, they’re playing France in the R16, so that’ll be as far as they go…


Yes, you are right, but still prefer France vs Poland than Mexico. 
Argentina really crushed them today, so I cannot explain their loss with Saudi Arabia.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Didn't expect Australia to make any impact on this tournament, but great stuff reaching the final 16. A lot of negative press & doom-saying surrounded the team heading into the WC, really great job from the lads to upend Denmark 💪


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

What a pathetic showing in this tournament from Belgium. Didn’t even give a shit in a must win game until the last 10 minutes, then Lukaku missed about 3 sitters. Has to be the end for Martinez.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Feeling bad for Belgium.

Hoping to see Netherlands - Argentina in the quarter-finals. The 2014 semi-finals rematch.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

This is an utterly bonkers finish to Group E!


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

so cloooseeeee, costa rica had it.

I'm happy for japan.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Right before Kai Havertz scored his first goal, Japan and Costa Rica were the two teams advancing. Fucking insane. That lasted about 3 minutes though.

I am fine with Japan and Spain advancing.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Top stuff from Japan. On course to record their best ever World Cup performance here.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598428237570666496


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Uruguay do their bit, only to get knocked out by a stoppage time South Korea goal. You love to see it… 😁


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

GOAT group stage. Uruguay went from coasting to the next round to frantically trying to score one more in the last 15mins. Insane end to the game with both teams trying to score.

I believe if Brazil don't win their last game, this might be the only time nobody finishes with 9 points in the group stage in the current format. Crazy how the most controversial world cup is the most exciting so far.


----------



## Erick8877 (7 mo ago)

grecefar said:


> so cloooseeeee, costa rica had it.
> 
> I'm happy for japan.


For like 2 minutes Japan and Costa Rica were in and Spain and Germany out......... I mean Germany and SPAIN.... two teams that have several world cups were under one central american team and one asian team....... crazy how the world cup can get


----------



## Erick8877 (7 mo ago)

Rankles75 said:


> Uruguay do their bit, only to get knocked out by a stoppage time South Korea goal. You love to see it… 😁


Yeh....... Suarez was crying at the end of it.......... it was kinda sad but then again Ghana had their revenge from 2-3 world cups ago


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Uruguay, Germany, Belgium they dropped the ball pretty bad.

And now Brazil lost, yeah crazy world cup.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I want a final between Netherlands and France

Or between Netherlands and Spain - 2010 final rematch


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Fifa wet dream of a Messi vs Ronaldo final still in play.

Give me Australia vs Morocco final for a maximum wtf final.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm in for a new champion all the time.

I hope for netherlands to be honest, it's long overdue.


----------



## Leao meravigliao (2 mo ago)

It sucks for the USA cause the biggest moments happened to be at the feet of the most talented players, but could not capitalize.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

The Netherlands sends the USA home. Football defeats soccer. 

Louis van Gaal's style of play is pretty boring, but quite effective to say the least. There were a few silly defensive errors though. You can't make such mistakes against Argentina, which the Netherlands will likely face in the next round.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Just score an goal against argentina and see how easily they fall apart.

Australia gave heart at the end they almost had the draw


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

Leao meravigliao said:


> It sucks for the USA cause the biggest moments happened to be at the feet of the most talented players, but could not capitalize.


USA played really well at this World Cup. They have a young generation, I think in 4 years they will be a real threat to any team they face.


----------



## Leao meravigliao (2 mo ago)

MariusBale said:


> USA played really well at this World Cup. They have a young generation, I think in 4 years they will be a real threat to any team they face.


Yeah their midfield is good, just the CFs don't convince me enough at this level... it's below standard.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I wish to say that it was just poland and that they didn't show nothing in the groups but they were playing well at the beginning.

But france just destroyed their dreams, hate to say it but they can do it again and win this cup.

And there is a rumour that benzema can come back agains england or senegal. No that they need him but still...


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

We will always remember the look of Senegal coach !


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

England can take out France. 12 goals scored, 2 conceded. 3 clean sheets out of 4. I wouldn't take any squad in world cup over England's.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Man, Germany sure embarrassed themselves, huh?

In every aspect.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I do hope so, I don't want france to win again...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Absolutely dreadful for 30-35 minutes, but as soon as we upped the tempo and intensity, there was only one winner. Stones and Maguire looked like they were moving through treacle at times, so it’s a big concern how they’ll cope with the pace France have, but hopefully we fight fire with fire instead of playing scared.

France’s defence isn’t all that great, and they looked especially shaky when Poland pressed them yesterday, so we should be able to cause them problems.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Japan was a pleasant surprise this world cup, it was a good match and they didn't give up.


----------



## Leao meravigliao (2 mo ago)

At the end of the day, Japan did not break the 5th game curse.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Shame Japan went out, they were a breath of fresh air in this tournament.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Hopefully France batter England. My moral compass will be tested otherwise.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Looks like no upsets in the Round of 16 then? Shame after an unpredictable group stage.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Brazil destroyed korea, that was joga bonito.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

2nd place Croatia upset first place Japan. 

But if Spain and Portugal win today, the QF bracket is about as good as any. Something about all the bigger nations reaching the later stages is also appealing.


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

So basically “It’s coming home and Free Palestine”, english fans are great !


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Guess I was wrong about no upsets then? 😆 As usual, no Plan B for Spain when they can’t pass through the opposition. Ronaldo on the bench for Portugal later? Maybe he shouldn’t have thrown a tantrum when he got subbed the other day?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well one out and one more to go, I was against spain and luis enrique, they are out and I'm happy.

Now I wish the best to england.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Excited for Netherlands/Argentina and England/France. Don't really care about the other two quarter-finals.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Portugal went nuts against the Swiss. Maybe they should have dropped Ronaldo sooner.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Thought that would be a close game, but Portugal were much better than I thought and the Swiss were a whole lot worse.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Far out, Ramos literally has the world at his feet right now. At just 21 he's looking like a superstar in the making.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600516285930119168
I'm pretty sure i could punch and kick people at three years old too, Dana.

Just because your country isn't very good at something doesn't make it a bad sport, div.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Sad to see a Brazil side cheat as much as this one does. Antony is a disgrace, and Neymar and Richarlison are just as bad.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

So what if it is the least talented sport? It is accessible which is why it is so popular.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Betting on a Croatia knockout round in the world cup to go to extra time seems like a guaranteed return.

Brazil one up in extra time. Can Croatia pull something out of nothing again?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Betting on a Croatia knockout round in the world cup to go to extra time seems like a guaranteed return.
> 
> Brazil one up in extra time. Can Croatia pull something out of nothing again?


They just don’t have a goal threat. Mandzukic is sorely missed.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> They just don’t have a goal threat. Mandzukic is sorely missed.


They were doing this even with him in the squad 4 years ago. hahaha


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wtf they did it! Croatia equalized!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BYE BYE BRAZIL!

Overconfident after taking the lead. Van Gaal was right!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Dutch currently going out with a whimper.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Messi


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

grecefar said:


> Just score an goal against argentina and see how easily they fall apart.


yeah, nailed it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Omg 2-2. Great matches but this night is killing me with two extra times and wtf time added on. Gonna end at 6am at this rate. TGIF...or Sat.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FUCK YES! 🧡


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

You cheeky Dutch bastards! 😆


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

14 yellow cards, holy shit.

This match is sports-entertaining.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Penalty shoot-out just like in 2014.

Netherlands better win this time.

Edit:

I guess some things never change...


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

Argentina vs Portugal final is starting to shape up.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

two great matches today.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Martinez is OP in penalty shootout.

So happy for Messi. Are they any Argentina players not on yellows after this match?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I think di maria but he was late to the party.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

We have a World Cup thread, ya know? Although probably best to merge them at this point.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Threads merged. After FIFA World Cup ends, I will start a new Football thread because this one is decrepit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A US journalist died covering the world cup. Likely killed. 

This could get very ugly.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

La Parka said:


> A US journalist died covering the world cup. Likely killed.
> 
> This could get very ugly.







__





Loading…






www.news.com.au


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Argentina vs. the Netherlands was a complete borefest until the Dutch scored the first goal. Hopefully Croatia wins the tournament.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

I wish many great things for the Zimbabwe team in their quarter final today. Go you mighty things!


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Not a fan of how morrocco plays but it works.

Let's go england.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Morocco is fucking awesome. At this point I am rooting for them to win the whole thing.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

LMAO Good bye Renaldo, go cry you fucking arrogant bitch. Well done Morocco making history, well played.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Hey Cristiano…


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

First African team in the semis!

Morocco and Croatia in the semis. Belgium was in the real group of death.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

If/when we go out tonight, I’m all for a Croatia/Morocco final. 😁


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Man... none of the teams I wanted won.

There's still second half but it doesn't look good.


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

What is soccer ?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Demon/Corporate/Concessions/Mayor Kane >>>>>> Harry Kane

England scoring twice from penalty kicks would've been annoying.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

2018 UCL Final: Real - Liverpool
2022 UCL Final: Real - Liverpool

2018 WC Final: France - Croatia
2022 WC Final: ?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

France would have pissed this tournament with a fit squad. They got lucky vs England, some kamikaze defending. The world is safe for another four years.

France and Argentina have to be huge favourites. It’s probably the weakest final four I can remember in a world cup. No one has been all that impressive. 

Great achievement for Morocco. Rooting for them from here out.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Battered the crap out of the defending champions for the majority of that game, so harsh to go out like that. I’m sure the “Southgate out” numpties will be crawling out of the woodwork, but he’s done a fantastic job and this is an England team we can be proud of on and off the pitch (which is a rarity). 

Good luck to France. Would much rather they win it than Argentina, though I’m still up for a Morocco/Croatia final…


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

at this point the croatia vs morocco final is ideal.

I don't want france to win again and I can't bring myself to cheer for argentina.


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

Argentina will win first FISA (Federatione Internationale de Soccer Assosiacion) trophy this year !


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Croatia vs Morocco final. Make it happen FIFA ;-)


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

I´m very happy that England and Portugal are gone. 
I would love to see France and Argentina getting knocked out next.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

RealDealNow said:


> Croatia vs Morocco final. Make it happen FIFA ;-)


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

35 years old Messi still dribbling around some of the best players in the world. Incredible to watch.

Alvarez's first goal was straight out of the Fifa games. Like Forrest Gump running and running and the ball kept bobbling its way back to him.


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

So Argentina team was very calm this match.
I think the real problem were dutch players.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Seems like it, argentina played pretty well.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

There you have it, folks. Argentina/France is the final.

I wanted Netherlands/France and I was so close. Penalty shoot-outs be damned.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Hehe look who's in the finals again


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Sigh... I don't like both teams but I guess I'll support argentina.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I’ll be supporting France, because I’m sick of the constant Messi wankfest…


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> There you have it, folks. Argentina/France is the final.
> 
> I wanted Netherlands/France and I was so close. Penalty shoot-outs be damned.


Does Albania have a good football team? That's who I would support.









Little known fact, my middle name was originally Albania until my parents shortened it to well,you know.


----------



## Panthro (28 d ago)

I'd like to see France repeat

Mbappe is unreal


----------



## asssvvvvxc (Jul 13, 2010)

In a dream world Ray Hudson spawns in the commentary box with Peter Drury to witness Messi win world cup


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Let’s go France, it be unreal if they won back to back world cups


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Another penalty has been given to Argentina, and a ridiculous one at that. 🤡


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm so happy for di maria.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Crazy first half not 1 shot attempt for France


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

Mr. King Of Kings said:


> Another penalty has been given to Argentina, and a ridiculous one at that. 🤡


It seemed right to me but Argentina scored again now. They are playing a better game than France.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Argentina played perfectly in the first half. The way they managed to score their 2nd goal was amazing.

So it seems that the teams I've supported - Netherlands and France - ended up losing to Argentina.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Holy shit. 2-2. France just did what Netherlands did in the quarter-finals.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

that's the problem with argentina, they are winning but if you score a goal they just freak out and that's it.

they were lucky croatia didn't score in their match.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

This is really cool, glad I checked it out!


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

This match is basically a less aggressive copy of Argentina vs. Netherlands, but France might just win this one. I don't think they'll ruin it like the Dutch did.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Messi is God


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

3-3 LMAO this is fucking insane.


----------



## Jets4Life (Aug 20, 2012)

Most exciting soccer game ever!

Go Argentina!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Congratulations to Argentina! Well-deserved, they were the better team. I am happy for Messi too. Wonderful final!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Argentina! Clap, clap, clap clap clap.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Amazing ending, well deserved.

Congratulations Argentina! 👏👏👏


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

Messi is officially THE GOAT !


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

Congrats to Argentina! Thank god the world cup is over XD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome to see Messi finally win The World Cup.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604549204063707136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604562654802198528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604564764654452738


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing (7 mo ago)

Congrats to Argentina. Very happy for Messi.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

Saudi Arabia unofficial world champions!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

GOAT world cup final. So happy for Messi finally winning one. Hate to say it but this world cup is up there with the best of them. Multiple upsets in the group stages, heavyweight clashes in the Quarters, best run by an African team, and the GOAT final. Quality-wise, the top teams might not be as good as in the past, but I guess that's why we got so many upsets in the group stages and so many competitive matches in the knockout rounds which added to the sheer entertainment value of the matches.

Also FIFA had to ruin the iconic moment of Argentina raising the trophy by making Messi wear that. Is the next captain of the winning team going to wear a cowboy hat if the final is held in Texas? Luckily there were other pics where he just had his jersey to remember the moment by.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

So, let me get this right.....

The Mayor of Paris has banned outside screens/fan zones in the city, in boycott of Qatar's human rights record, yet, France sends a National team to the World Cup and makes it to the final and President Macron travels to Qatar for the final.

Reeks of Hypocrisy.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I actually had a dream yesterday morning that showed me the result on a screen, so I put a bet on 2-2 on the full time score and won £170.


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

njcam said:


> So, let me get this right.....
> 
> The Mayor of Paris has banned outside screens/fan zones in the city, in boycott of Qatar's human rights record, yet, France sends a National team to the World Cup and makes it to the final and President Macron travels to Qatar for the final.
> 
> Reeks of Hypocrisy.


I support this, world cup is not the same without hooligans, they have rights also. Not even a bar was destroyed this time, what a shame for the Qatar people.
I think the mayor of Paris said “what can I do to not have the city destroyed and full of garbage after this event, aaa I know, no tv for people” 😂


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

A PG Attitude said:


> I actually had a dream yesterday morning that showed me the result on a screen, so I put a bet on 2-2 on the full time score and won £170.


Nice!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I was hoping France would win. Ah well.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Eastwood said:


> I was hoping France would win. Ah well.


lol, screw France.
"Everything good comes from America" Thad Castle


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello just to let people all boxing day 27th and 28th games in the premier league are on amazon prime in the UK. 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

As I promised, it is time for a new thread.


----------

